# May 2004----> October 2006. Still at it.



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wahooooo I get to do this this month!

renae, yay, I totally called it on the Frida For You!!! That was the only one like that, most of the cards I sent out are made by moi or someone I know, and that one by me...soo glad you enjoyed it so much! I am really really happy.

Today was another hot springs day. This particular water park is just that, a water park. With fun slides and tons of kid-centered play areas (unlike the more mellow, relax hot springs), with the added bonus of all the water being fresh and non-chlorinated. Fun was had. Skin was burned. Toddlers were wiped out.

Yeah, my mother will definitely stay in another house besides mine. I would be completely foolish or destitute to live with my mother. The plan now is to keep her in this apt. (where I am now) whilst we are in my new house!!!! Cannot wait. Will be moving over the next two weeks. Wish us luck.

Fern what you shared about L and med intervention makes me want to give you a big hug.







But you're right, thank goddess for it...hope L feels better very, very very very soon.

Jstar I adored my prenatal visits with my mw, mainly because she rocks my socks and our visits were around 2 hrs long, talking about every little thing in life and also listening to baby's heart and other measurement stuff. All for the sweet price of twenny dolla. Hang in there...pregnant girl...


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Gah! It is not even October here yet! I was so loggin on to se tup the new thread early and you beat me to it!

We went to disneyland last weekend and then as soon as we got home DH left for the rest of hte week. We got back Monday. Disneyland was so great. I know I should be ashamed but I just loved it and I can't wait to go back. J is all about the mermaid right now, and the mermaid was so nice to her.
Meanwhile I am setting up the gardening projects. Apple tasting this week since they are working on the senses. I am actually so excited about this. Then I am also in charge of field trips.
What I am good at... I am good at teaching, and I am creative and I am good at evaluating myself without beating myself up (too much) and then trying to improve. My creativity and love for teaching I came by naturally but the rest I work at all the time.
J and N are both very good at fine motor type tasks like cutting, writing and drawing (as evidenced by certain places in my house which I was not too COOL about). N is really imaginative and loving and she is good at evaluating information and learning. Well, all kids are good at learning. My job is to make sure they stay that way.
J is so loving and such a funny little girl. She is imaginative in a different way than N. N likes to use whatever is around her and incorporate that, but she needs a friend usually. Like today she was using twigs I pruned from bushes to build a house for Julia. I think she may have gotten the idea from a book. She used to use imaginary friends, but unfortunately she needs playdates now. J uses toys to play and she can spend a lot of time with two plastic horses and a figurine from a happy meal (yeah, I am not even going to bother with the bag- I am standing up in my shame LOL) at the water table.

OK, I am going to watch TV and eat chocolate if I can find some and knit.

Els- that knitting animation was hilarious.

Oh, and FWIW, we love sesamestreet.org around here. We love it more than TV but they can't play at the same time.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

just subbing and lettin' out a 'hollaaaaaaaa...' so you all know i'm readin' along...

oh, and our little boy has a name: Stefan Fedor L___ (same last name as daddy and big brother) the first name we just liked, the middle name is my father's first name. ahhh... Marek has already started using the name for the little one, so I think we chose well.

my dad's plane lands in just about an hour and a half, and bill is going to pick him up. i'm so excited to see my dad.







:

we went to a grand opening celebration of a local spa that is devoted to pregnant and brand new moms, complete with in-house lactation services by IBCLCs, and I got to show off the new babe to some good friends and some friends I recently reconnected with. I like showing off all my boys.









off to get M ready for bed...

~claudia


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Elsanne- love the title









nuggetsmom- I have never been to disneyland. Some day. Glad you had fun.









Claudia- was just about to post when your post popped up. Hooray for Stefan!

What I am good at: honest self-evaluation, dealing with high-energy age groups (toddlers and preteens), sharing my love of music.

What L is good at: showing affection, being gentle to the cat and to other kids, humming on-key while strumming the "guitar" (ukalele).

We had to resort to another Zophran. I really didn't want to give it, because I like to think that puking has a healing purpose, but I started to get worried when he kept puking up tiny amounts of thick green stuff, and I called the advice nurse, and she was like "duh, give it NOW, don't wait till tonight." Well, she didn't literally say duh, but it was implied and I really could have used the information without the superior tone. I have a brain and I'm using it the best I can, so there (sticks out tongue.)

He took a short fitful puky nap earlier today, but less than two minutes after I gave him the Zophran, he was OUT like a light for two hours. He really rebounded after the nap, and even ate a tiny bit, and has kept down all liquids since the med was given. That's one expensive, amazing pill. Thanks for all the kind words, everyone. I'm sure L will be on the mend soon.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow, subscribing and not really posting because I am really, really freakin'







.
Yeah. I think I underestimated how much I could drink and not be plastered.
There are three (THREE!!) empty wine bottles in the sink.







:
It's not as bad as it sounds. I promise!









(one was terrible and got poured out, one got spilled. One well...one was drank. Drunk? Yeah. All in all, I had about three glasses. Which is exceedingly sad seeing as I am quite inebriated right now. My goodness.)

I feel a little gross but we had an awesome night. Good thing I do NOT have to nurse until tomorrow morning!







:

Now, back to bed.

I love you all. And I'm not just saying that because I'm on the sauce.














:

(this is gonna be a post that I will wish was deleted. Or um, that WILL be deleted! Who knows? Haha! I don't even care! Damn the Man!







)

(no one make fun of me.







Okay, you can, but only because I am gonna regret this tomorrow!
















Ooh, do I get points because this is all properly spelled out and such? No grammar problems, even! Wow!

Hope you all have a wonderful night.







you all.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Subbing. Mainly here (on MDC) to ask ?s about mastitis over on the bf'ing forum...

Yea for a name! I really like it!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Fiddle, I'm sooooo sorry to hear about L's pukies and all the emotional stuff that comes along with it. Balancing modern medicine with NFL must be really tricky.







You are doing great!

KK, oh the mastitis. Ugh! What a hellish thing to deal with. I only had one small bout of it, but I kicked it pretty easily, so let me know if you have any questions. It sounds impossible, but really.... you just gotta do nothing but nurse nurse nurse, rest rest rest, lying down as much as possible.

TC, love the name!

Sherri, thanks for sharing your cute little girlie stories. Mia really loves Jett a ton, but their interactions are not nearly so ummm.... interactive yet.







But he does love watching her, especially when she is dancing, which happens A LOT these days.

Els, congrats on the new home, and I'm so happy to hear about procress with your mom. I'll be thinking of you and that transtion. Kudos to you for stepping up and trying to get her to change her circumstance. Sometimes a change of scenery is the last little bit it takes to get someone to kick whatever junk they are leaning on.

And as for asking for help and not trying to be superwoman... TAKE THAT ADVICE!









I am much better about asking for help this time around. I used to _always_ hold Mia, even if Dh wanted to. I was so afriad of her being midly unhappy for even a second, I hogged her, big time. And I see now that I cheated DH out of some of his own bonding with her.







But with Jett, I am so much more relaxed about handing him off. And I already see a difference in how much Jett and DH are bonded. Mia wasn't comfortable with him because I wasn't comfortable with her being with anyone but me. but spreading the baby wealth is proving to be the better route for me.

But I will also admit, part of why I am so willing to pass him off to DH (or anyone who is willing to hold him







) is because the boy weighs almost 21 lbs! He's only 5 months old! My back is sore, my arm cramps up a lot and my feet hurt a lot (I have issues with them which are exasserbated when I am carrying extra weight). He doesn't much care for a sling when we are at home. I've pretty much gotta be walking for him to be cool with it for any period of time. But I just ordered a moby wrap, so we'll see if I can figure out something he'll be content with around the house.

Okay, so I realized I never answered the "what are you good at" question. I'll mull it over and answer later, otherwise this will be one monster of a post and I might never hit send. (Please tell me I'm not the only one who does that occassionally. Sometimes I re-read it and think "why on earth did I think any of that was interesting?" DELETE







)

One love. Peace out.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 

One love. Peace out.

Yeah baby!









Thanks for the words about my sitch. I just love the support you give....
The thing about babies, and second ones: Viet is GREAT with Sol. he will not touch Amara with a ten foot pole. This, needless to say, is entirely aggravating. He says we spoiled Sol wiht regards to the way she needs to get to sleep and so he wants to let this one cry it out. So, anytime she cries, he thinks she needs to cry herself to sleep. I have tried, mamas, oh how I have tried to make him understand she cries for multitudinous other reasons. He is a sh!t. So, unless my wife has her, I am saddled with my beautiful baby at all times. Viet insists on only helping with Sol, which to his tiny credit he does very well.

Occasionally, sometimes, he will hold her momentarily while I am getting ready to take her back from him (ie, putting on sling, nursing, etc). He will make faces at her while she is in her bucket (infant seat). That, however, is as far as he goes as of yet.

Okay. enuff complaints. more proactivity. superwoman. argh.

I'm going to go get a carpet for my new home, one that ties the room together.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

KK - so sorry you are still dealing with the mastitis. The only time I had it bad - 10 days postpartum - I ended up in the hospital for 2 nights on IV antibx.







So not much advice here.

Fiddle - Your post made me want to hug you, too.







That is powerful stuff. Please call if you want to chat anytime. I'm glad the ridiculously expensive pill worked and L got some healing rest.

Claudia - A name! Yay! So how do you pronounce it? I've heard people put the stress on either syllable. Have fun with yer pa.

Elsanne - Have fun decorating your new room...I mean, house.







Hope the transition goes smoothly.

Meg - glad to hear from you. Wow, 21 lbs! Put up some new pics in the YG, woman!

Renae, I will just say:







You rock, hon. I must admit, I almost passed out the other night, the first time in a looooooooong time, from too many margaritas. The stress of starting school was my excuse...what's yours??









I have never been to Disneyland either. Or Disneyworld, even though my parents live in FL. Someday, we'll take Lily.

OK, L. is getting ansy. See ya! Happy October!

Sarah


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, I paid for my drunkeness last night.







: Hah.
I woke up so hungover, and I STILL went to church! How's that for dedicated! I even *participated*! It was a hymn sing service, so we pretty much sang the WHOLE time. DH was like "um, I'm outta here!"







But I love it.

Anyhow, I need to eat something, but beyond that, I'm good.







Coffee rules. Megan, I read my post from last night and totally thought "WHY did I write all that shite!? I am so lame"







: So yeah, I delete stuff all the time. You're not the only one.
Elsanne! I missed that you moved! I suck! Congrats and YAY! Have fun decorating, and with the transition.

I came on here to just say hi and talk about what I'm good at...I may have to think more on that. Oh, and Sarah, my excuse for drinkin' was that DH starts his new job tomorrow and that was the last night we could stay up late and "party"...and when I say party, I mean drink a few glasses of wine and watch some Buffy episodes! We're wild & crazy, for sure!








We stayed up late enough to watch the Weekend Update on SNL. Dane Cook was the host, we love him. (stand-up comedian)

Okay, I am really having a hard time at talking about what I'm good at. So more later.

It is raining BIG time here today...hope you all enjoy your Sunday. Happy October!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm nak (well, this weekend, I seem to have something permanently attached to the boob to try to drain it), so here I am to do a bigger reply. Obviously, I'm feeling better. I still have 2 plugged ducts in one breast, though, that I can't seem to loosen up, so maybe some advice on that? (I posted some ?s in the bf'ing forum.)

Renae, I for one was amused.









Els, I'm







: at Viet. CIO for an *infant*? And I'm excited about your new place and nervous about what you're doing for your mom. You deserve a medal. I really hope it goes well.

21 lbs? I'm impressed. I think L is only maybe 16 lbs, and she's a big girl.

Ff, so sorry about the pukies.







Ug, zofran is one of the drugs I took in my last pg, and yeah, it stops the barfing cold. I hated it (because it prevented me from pooping--watch out for constipation in Mr. L), and I think it's one of the most expensive prescription drugs out there. But it can be darned useful. Don't feel bad about medical intervention. I just wish children in the 3rd world had access to sterile IV fluids, etc.

Nuggets, glad you had fun in DL. Don't be ashamed!

EL, I feel for you. After my parents divorced, my dad went through a phase of dating ahem, not the nicest people, and he was ah, a little selfish (well okay, a lot selfish). I can't imagine how difficult it would be *living* with it, with a toddler thrown in (and then a migraine and a dh MIA would push me over the top).

Jess, do what ya gotta do (ie, buy the paper plates). (I don't know how I got through pg life, either... it's kind of a fog, looking back.)

MCSB--that book sounds interesting. Tell us more...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oh i love disneyland. that was one of the benefits of growing up in so cal-- lots of disneyland trips with my cousins. and lots of good memories. i can't WAIT to take isaac there. i love that it has things that appeal to every age. even the big kids like me









oh mastitis is rough. i had it develop over a couple of weeks where i had really painful breasts. i just nurse nurse nursed. and then woke up one morning hardly able to walk i was so feverish. so off to get abx i went. sarah - yipes i didn't know you went into the hospital because of it. it is no fun!

there was a cool show on the nat geog channel last night called 'in the womb' lots of video footage and ultrasound footage. i have no idea how they do those videos without jeapardizing the baby (?). and very educational









stefan - very cute







even cuter that marek is using it!

renae - thanks for drinking enough for me too







glad you had fun

jett is a big boy! and i'm curious to see how doug does with #2. ie whether he will baby-handle more. i expect he'll just isaac-handle more.

so glad the zophran works for L.

i ate a huge breakfast a few hours ago. i wouldn't say i feel GOOD at the moment but i don't feel quite so BAD







i just cut out fabric to start sewing isaac's halloween costume and i'm SCARED. i haven't used my sewing machine since i sewed my finger several years ago. time to get past that little hurdle!! so here goes. i am motivated by the fact that he needs a cool costume and he loves shrek so totally and completely. he's been saying 'shrek costume. shrek costume.' even though i think he has no idea what he's talking about







omg yesterday we were in the car for ~40 minutes and he said 'go to fred meyer' every 30 seconds for that entire drive. i thought i was going to DIE. yeeeeeeeesssssssssssss we are going to fred mmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeyer ok kiddo. sheesh







:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Wow- the sickies have turned me into lil miss posty-pants.

L is on the mend- full of energy and finally poopy (thanks to finally eating plus being done with zophran: I forgot that was a side effect kk so thanks for the heads-up!). Dh and I on the other hand are at the low point. Fortunately we are both home today and taking two hour shifts with the boy/ sleeping & resting ourselves. L tantrumed on and off for cheetos (!) all morning and wouldn't eat anything else. I finally gave in around noon and gave him some. I thought it would bring on the pukies, but amazingly it didn't. I guess he's better.









MF- You are such a wild one, you wine-drinkin', buffy-watchin', hymn-singing, you.









Megan- Wow- you go, you 21-pound-baby-growing mama! Yes, NFL/medical intervention frustration- I'm feelin it all the time. And while I've never deleted a whole post, I frequently get rid of chunks of chattiness (not that you can tell







) Oh, and I'm waiting with baited breath to hear what you're good at (MF too).

KK- I am glad the mastitis is gone, and I hope the plugged ducts resolve soon. I only have the standard advice- warm pack just before nursing, massage the milk toward the babe's mouth while nursing, shower w/ message, then cold pack. That seems to have worked for me in the past.

Elsanne- V seems to be in denial of the fact that he helped make TWO babies. HELLO. Doesn't he realize that A needs a relationship with him, too? (Aside from the fact that you need a break, which is also important). I mean, I can totally identify with the whole- whoops this wasn't planned thing (I'm in the middle of that). But you've stepped up to the plate and he needs to as well. I know I'm preachin to the choir here, sorry.

Sarah- I just may take you up on that phone call later today. BTW, we just have to pay a co-pay for the pill, but I'm still aware of the cost, which gets back to us every time our insurance premiums rise.

Jstar- L is a big-time repeater too. Drives me batty. Guitar? Guitar? Play Guitar? Play Guitar? Guitar? Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. And I think Doug might surprise you with baby #2. As I remember, he was pretty hands-off with #1 until Isaac got bigger, but now he's got his parenting chops and maybe he'll be less afraid to handle a little one.









OK, I either need to do dishes or go back to bed. Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks for starting our october chat-fest, elsanne. Good title. Your new place sounds great, too. I hope the sitch with your mom works out. You're very brave to attempt it, given your past relationship. I hope the move is just what she (and you) need(s)!









fiddle-glad L is healing, and sorry you and dh are feeling icky. I hope it gets better









Renae-what a wild weekend







You go, girl!

Megan-what a big little guy. Can't wait to see some new pics (hint, hint). And, I probably don't delete nearly enough of what I write









KK-hope you're feeling better with the mastitis almost gone. Never had it, at least not full blown. But the weird yeasty-thing I got made me sympathize with any breast issue while trying to nurse. Hope you're all better by Friday so G and I can still come by and play









Did you hear that everyone? KK and I are going to meet on Friday! Isn't that great! I've been so jealous of all you other moms getting to visit, so now that I'm within 3 hours of another May Mama, I'm taking advantage.

Never been to disneyland, but went to disneyworld when I was 11 and that was before there was Epcot and all the other cool stuff. I'd love to take G someday and dh has never been. I feel a little







: about it, too, but all things in moderation, right?

jstar-hope the morning sickiness isn't too bad, yet. I didn't have it last time until the 2nd full month, but it lasted for what seemed like forever, even though much is a vague memory. Hang in there!







Kudos to you for sewing a costume. G wants to be a cowboy, so that's easy enough. We've been assembling boots, shirt, sheriff's badge, stick horse, etc., for a while, so I think he's almost all set. He picked it out and at first he wanted to be a "cowboy pirate" so I'm glad he's at least narrowed it down. I didn't really thing he'd go for an eye patch and peg leg, so this will be easier.

TC-like the name! And glad you came up with something you're all happy with!

Well, AF paid a visit yesterday so guess I'm not pregnant this month. But, I'm okay with it. I haven't been charting for the past couple months anyway. I didn't like how the chart started controlling ME the month or two I did it...even though I was an active charter when conceiving G. I guess I just don't want to try so hard this next time, IYKWIM. I feel familiar enough with my cycle and ovulation patterns to know when I'm fertile. And last time I realized our timing had little to do with when we'd conceive. It will happen when it happens, and not a minute too soon. So, we're not actively "trying" (I really don't like that term, anyway) but not trying to prevent anything, either. Trust, trust. That's what I learned with G, so I'm trying to get to that place again.

All that said, I'm really cheering for you emmalola. I hope it works out how it needs to. And you are really brave for doing all this while living with family. Not an easy situation you're in.







Will you be staying with your dad long? My dad has remarried and/or dated several times since my mom and I could never live with any of them.

Okay, I better turn off the Backyardigans and go outside and play "soccer ball" with my boy. He's all about balls and cars these days. He does still love his little kitchen, though. As long as he's washing his cars or balls, that is. What a boy I've raised!

Love to all my may mamas! :mwah:


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome to the world, Stefan! What a wonderful name.

Jacqueline- thanks for the positive thoughts. I'm sorry you're out this month. I have a feeling I will be too, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Yes- living with my dad wasn't supposed to include living with his new girlfriend, so we're just adjusting. Sweets gave me the go-ahead to call the realtor tomorrow, even though we're going to be in and out for the next week and a half. Something has to give, and soon. Too bad it's going to involve moving the lentil again, but it will be a better situation for everyone and he won't hear his mommy telling his daddy all sorts of frustrating stories about his grampy anymore. distance is a good thing. The problem is that my dad isn't really interested in developing family-style living in the middle of his later-than-midlife-crisis.

renae- thanks for not deleting your drinky post. I loved it! Totally made me laugh, only because I've been there too.









plugged ducts: This is going to sound a little wierd, but bear with me. I struggled with plugged ducts throughout my breastfeeding time with the lentil. There came a day when I realized that I could actually see where the plug was on my breast because there would be a lighter-than-usual spot on my nipple, almost like a whitehead. So when I felt a plugged duct coming on, I would go into the shower, get it nice and hot, and start massaging/expressing milk out. I would pay particular attention to the duct that was plugged, and I could tell when I was getting somewhere because that white spot would get close and closer to the surface of my nipple. Keep massaging... more hot water... then the white spot would be right there and I could (this may be TMI, but it worked for me!) squeeze it almost like a pimple. Yes, it is painful. But once that little white nugget of milk solids (it was almost like a little bead, lodged in my breast) once that came out the milk would come gushing out. gushing, I tell you. And the pain would almost instantly be gone. The little bead would pop out and fly through the air, followed by the geyser of milk and I was always SO relieved. once I figured this out about my body, I was spared so much pain. It was a miracle cure for me. go figure.

Okay, that was a lot of sharing. But I would be curious to know if any other mommas had a similar experience.

zofran is incredible. Most of my patients are on it for chemotherapy-related nausea and I wouldn't think twice about giving it to people. If it works, it works. But I hear you about the agony of being forced to rely on medical "help" to get through these things.









Oh- so much to catch up. And to think, I just was posting to sub!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I have to share this with the May Mamas (who else could I share it with?







)

So I've been a squeezin' and a massagin' that boob all day (good thing I haven't had to go out in public, because I haven't been able to keep my hands off it working at the plugs). And nursing... I've forced it on L so much that she's spit up some because I think she's over-full (and she looks a bit fatter than she did a few days ago). At some point, I finally was able to express a few drops of yellow-tinged milk from a duct. I was curious, so I tasted a drop. It was pretty gross. Of course, only much later did it dawn on me that the milk was yellow because it was probably mixed with pus. uke (Okay, that wasn't my brightest moment.) The plugs feel smaller, but still there. I think I'll probably just have to keep working at them. I think the lecithin is probably helping.

EL, I had a few plugs like you described right at the beginning way back when with T. It's always the same milk duct, too (though there's an extra one involved this time). I've always wondered if there was a narrow spot in it somewhere.

Okay, I'm sure you're all ready for this post to end.







:


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

During my bout with mastitis, I had the thick, gooey yellow junk come out, too. Not the actual solids like emmalola. I do remember feeling so relieved when the yellow milk came out, though; I massaged out a bunch and it felt sooooo much better immediately. Yuck! I have had a handful of plugged ducts since then (no pun intended







) but they always resolved within a day or two with no yellow gunk.

ANYWAY, yes, let's get off this topic. I planted about a thousand bulbs today and feel great about that!

Sarah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

TC== looove the name! Stefan! Now, is it Steff-ON or STEF-en? Really like the middle name too. Very unique. How is everything going?

ELola-I actually found the milk bead tip interesting, despite never having had a plugged duct. *filing away for future useful tip to friend*

Renae, I was highly entertained by your post-from-the-cups. You lush! Sounds like fun. I bought myself a couple of guinness beers (a real treat down here) and cannot wait to drink one.

Jacqueline, omg, baby #2! Just excited that you are not avoiding pregnancy. And I do think it's fab you are going to meet kk...wait...does that mean that we have all met each other through the seven-degrees thing? Has every may mama met at least one other may mama? Who has made the east-west coast bridge?

Sherri, Hi! Here's a hug despite the fact that you rarely ask for one.

Ferngrrl, I am soo glad to hear L has finally turned the corner! Even if evidenced by cheeto-tantrum! Yaaay!

Jstar, Sol has yet to say "go to Fred Meyer". Bet it'll be a loooooong time before she ever does.







Does Tom Peterson still have a crew cut? (*pdx references, for those not in the knoooow*)

I really love disneyland. I really love amusement parks. I cannot WAIT to take my girls when they are older, there is a six flags in mexico city.

So I bought my carpet, the one that really ties the room together. (please someone tell me you get my lebowski jokey) I am so psyched! I actually bought five carpets. !!! Only one really big one, one smaller one to tie the bedroom together, and two fun child carpets to create little play spaces, and one bright red bathroom carpet. They were on sale. Fun to spend money.

Viet. Grrr. Trying not to spend much energy on that. Once again he is being difficult and uncommunicative, and once again I am trying not to expend energy on "figuring out why" because it's not worth it. He does not communicate, either, or else shoot we'd just ask each other what the heck is going on!!! Like NORMAL PEOPLE!!!!
Okay, tantrum over.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

pronunciation is STEF-ahn FEH-door

relaxing day with my dad here. he and bill made calabacitas with black beans for dinner... yum







:

off to watch some extreme makeover home edition and cry at the sad story...

~claudia

p.s. midwife (well, co-midwife, since our midwife is muy embarazada and can't drive more than 10 minutes and we live over 35 minutes away from her) came today to check on us and weighed S and it looks like he's maybe already a pound heavier than at 3 days old...







: almost tempted to drive out to the midwife's house to weigh him on the very same scale to see what he's actually gained. he's a really good nurser, but to know exactly how much he's gained would do wonders for my milk supply worries.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
So I bought my carpet, the one that really ties the room together. (please someone tell me you get my lebowski jokey)

I SO totally got it!







I haven't seen that movie in forever. I think I need to re-rent it. Haha. DH has never seen it, what a crime! And I am glad you all were entertained by my drunken posting (I am the Drunken Posting Master!







) but I was glad to see that DH had removed the evidence from the house Sunday morning (the THREE empty wine bottles!














and now, it's Monday and he's at his first day of the new job! Send him good vibes, everyone! I cannot believe he is only 15-20 minutes away now! It's awesome.
I will post in more length later, right now I need to make Rowan breakfast and join him for some Caillou and Curious George in the living room (







: I don't even care really, that TV is part of our morning routine. It gives him a chance to wake up and get moving, and me a chance to get stuff done around the house for the rest of our day. So thbbbt on the vegan nuns on this one!







)

I STILL need to share what I'm good at! I'll get to it, I swear.
Have a great day, everyone.









OH! The plugged duct thing. Emmalola, I used to do the SAME thing! I've only had two or three plugged ducts, but each time this was how I resolved them. Yuck, pus.







But that means you got the infection out, I think! Good luck with that, KK.









TC, I love your new babe's name!







Stefan sounds so romantic to me!










Okay, I just sneezed all over the computer screen. GROSS. You all needed to know that.








Later, mamas!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

so got my hopes up for my computer and it failed some load test thingamajig and is still in "fix it" land. bah. so at the stupid library now where you have to give them your library card to use the computer...then they come inform me they just gave my library card away to the kid who had the computer before me and are hemming and hawing about getting me a new card. um, thanks!

enough complaining....

TC---adore the name!! perfect! I loved it when C started calling E by name, but now it's mostly "sissy!" or "mah sister"

FF--totally here you on the love/hate w/ medical technology. so very, very glad there are effective breast pumps and bottles available even if it means giving up the more natural way of feeding.

renae---i skipped the hymn sing a few weeks back.







: maybe some one of these days we can visit your uu church!

kk--my plug busting technique includes much the same advice plus just constant massaging...rather more like tapping with my pointer and middle finger while nursing. that and avoiding side sleeping. hope your pair are in better form soon!

what I'm good at: cooking with kiddos underfoot, finding ingenious solutions to simple or complicated problems (handy when married to someone who can never problem solve!), learning new things

C is good at: being curious about anything and everything, reading books, has an amazing memory of related facts, people, places.

e is good at: smiling, blowing bubbles, scooting across the room on her butt and hands to avoid crawling

The new OT sux. bah. won't get into it, but she is very by the bookish and am not looking forward to her approach for the next few months until our old OT comes back.

off to arizona over the long weekend to visit my gram and relatives. luckily my sis is coming to so the extra set of hands will help immensely! not looking forward to pumping in an airplane bathroom, but other than that can't wait!!

waves to those I missed.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

darn the broken compy!

little S is a growin boy claudia! he sounds like a good nurser









i hope jaqueline and kk have fun getting together. i think we all have met someone now







awesome. no news on my trip to CO. i couldn't travel right now with how YUK i feel anyway. today has the added bliss of a horrible headache on top of the nausea







i'm trying to eat more. but i might go home and lay down.

els - you reminded me that i haven't seen a tom peterson (and gloria too!) commercial in so long one of them must have passed away or something. who knows???

i haven't planted my bulbs yet


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey everymama!

Heather, glad to see you 'round these parts. have a superb weekend!

sorry about the queasiness, jstar.









kk-hope you get things resolved with your mastitis sitch.

lovely name for your new little guy, Claudia!

renae-you lush! you crack me up!

emmalola-sorry to hear the living situation is less than ideal.

Jacqueline-









els-









mcsarahb-glad you're loving your new semester! let the fun begin!

fiddle-glad to ehar luke is on the mend. hope you and dh were able to dodge the bullet. glad you had the zofran to help keep the pukies at bay for luke.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

ALLLLLLLLLRIGHT, who's the Threadkillah?

ME!!!!!!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

It's because your eloquence temporarily stunned the rest of us into silence.







:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT, KK!









Thanks for the ego boost, anyway


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Everyone takes their turn...eloquence stunning into silence


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

How about some "cute things my kid said" entries from the talkers?


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

The lentil and his dad are gone! blissfully gone for four days, and then I meet up with them in providence on Saturday. So yesterday afternoon they called to tell me their plane had landed and they had arrived. Sweets handed the phone to the lentil and I was talking to him, you know: "I miss you, I can't wait to see you..." and he replied, "Yes, but hopefully not until Wednesday."

ahem. I will see you Saturday, young man. thank you.

And the other day he told me that there was a problem with his shoe, and "I'm assuming this is going to break soon."

So there are a few little gems from the lentil.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

oh emm, those made me laugh out loud!!! friccin' hilarious! "assuming" & "hopefully"? um WOW!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

me: "mama's going to go take a shower. do you want to come with me and play trains in the bathroom?"
marek: "mmm... i just want to stay here and play with my toys, actually..."

gotta run...

~claudia


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh man, where do I start? Still gotta write what we're good at, but first, a couple cute things Rowan says:
*Adding "Mama" or "Daddy" to the end of sentences. "Where's kitty, Mama?" "I have wet, Mama" "I see the moon, Daddy!" "What's that, Mama?"

Me: "Are you going to eat the tomato (onion/ravioli/offenseive food item), Rowan?"
Rowan: "I no LIKE it, Mama!"
Me: "Well, you didn't even taste it! Can you at least try it?"
Rowan: (_carefully_ licks offending food, makes exaggerated face) "Yuck! I no LIKE it, Mama!"

DH: "Rowan, do you need a diaper?"
Rowan: "Ahh..._no_, Daddy, I'm okay!"
(TURNS AROUND for us to check!)
DH: "Rowan, you have a poop!"
Rowan: "Yes, I DO, Daddy!"








There are so many more...

What I'm good at: Talking my way around, into, and out of pretty much anything.







, dancing (to ethnic/bellydance-y/world music, and at goth clubs), karaoke (depending on the song!), multi-tasking like whoah, doing What Needs to Be Done, getting creative with items at hand and making them into other things (leftover food into dinner, sweaters into slings, extra string attached to a broken pull-toy to make it functional again, taking apart ugly jewery and using parts to make other, prettier stuff)

What Rowan is good at: Finding the beat and dancing to just about anything (!!), giving the sweetest hugs, painting, beginning to talk his way around, into, and out of pretty much anything (
















And now, I NEED lunch, and I will take advantage of my friend Mary here to go out and get something yummy.







I got Rowan down to sleep for her, so she and her DS and in the other room enjoying the quiet.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Okay, finally.

What I Am Good At: writing, bridging gaps between people (Dh calls me "public defender" because I am always able to see all/both sides of an issue and I'm good at helping people resolve disagreements), thowing parties, cooking (making braised whole chicken with bread stuffing & bacon, pecan vinger glazed green beans, rice pilaf [okay, that's from a box] for dinner tonight), gift wrapping (I love to wrap gifts in cool paper and adorn them with funky stuff I find around the house), dancing (give me a beat, I will shake it), shaping my eyebrows (I get compliments on them ALL the time - I think it's funny that so many people even notice







), busting funny oneliners. Oh, and killing threads.









Mia is Good At: dancing (MAN, can she shake her booTAY!), "reading" books (she gets the stories pretty accurate, even if we've only read a book a couple of time), cooking in her kitchen, setting the table (SO CUTE, she does this with her play dishes & utensils and then calls us all to the table to eat), putting on her socks all by herself, counting, painting & drawing, singing, and every body's favorite... evading naps!







:

Cute things? When saying goodbye to people, she'll say "Check ya later" (all Dazed & Confused style). It's pretty dang funny. She also says, "Actually, I'm gonna... [fill in whatever she's proclaiming]" a lot. Yesterday, she went on and on to our neighbor about how she doesn't like mustard. She was at the window, he was outside, and she must have told him 20 times, with ever increasing urgency, "Kyle, I don't like mustard! Kyle, I DON'T like MUSTARD!"


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm laying on the couch and telling isaac my tummy hurts. 'tummy hurts. mom go doctor!' so i told him it hurt because there was a baby growing in there and that i would go to the doctor soon but that he would probably be at school. 'no isaac home. go doctor with mom.' i don't think so.

i made an appointment with the midwife clinic next to my office. they're outside my insurance so we'll see how much that is going to cost. irritating. the hospital they are affiliated with IS in my insurance. so what gives? my insurance also doesn't cover IUDs.

i had 2 bites of dinner last night and uke yuk yuk yuk














i'm sure you're all dying to hear my ms play by play







: i am completely struggling to participate in life right now. i don't want to work and i'm having a really hard time with isaac.







he gets mad and hits me and climbs all over me and we need to get out of this stage ASAP!

loving these funny kid sentences


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

jess-were you sick with isaac? me thinks baby girl is in utero. That's my guess for now.

mamameg-glad to see you!

emmalola-enjoy your quiet time!

Cute thing Katie said yesterday, we had just picked up Sarah from school, and she looks over at Sarah and says "how was school today, Sarah?" Too cute. I guess she listens everytime I ask Sarah that question after school.

She also says "Look out! Here' comes Katie!" whenever she needs to get by me.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
She also says "Look out! Here' comes Katie!" whenever she needs to get by me.


cute. that is a LOT more polite than the 'beep! beep!' that i get. an acquaintance of mine was in teh grocery store in a big huge cart and one of her 2 year olds was going 'beep! beep! outta the way a##hole!' she was mortified and decided she better clean up her road rage language. luckily it was mumbled enough she didn't think the people understood. she's a single mom with twins-- she's really amazing (despite the road rage).

i was sick with isaac but i don't really remember how long it lasted or anything. i don't remember being this constantly 24 hours a day nauseous though so i think it IS worse this time. i do remember putting my pjs on as soon as i walked in the door and laying on the couch every day after work. which is pretty much where i am now. i think it was just less of an issue becuase i didn't have a toddler.

isaac keeps saying 'baby sister' although briefly this weekend he switched to baby brother. dh goes 'yeah! did you hear that????'







i have a fear it is twins. my husband's business partner was saying he wanted us to have twin girls when doug told him we were going to start trying. so i was at his house 2 weekends ago and his wife tells their 3 year old that i have a baby in my tummy. she looks at me and goes 'two!' i just about died. i know the chances of twins are realllllllllllllly slim but i was reading other 'cute stories' of little kids that just knew someone was pregnant in the june ddc. so now i'm like







:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
cute. that is a LOT more polite than the 'beep! beep!' that i get. an acquaintance of mine was in teh grocery store in a big huge cart and one of her 2 year olds was going 'beep! beep! outta the way a##hole!' she was mortified and decided she better clean up her road rage language. luckily it was mumbled enough she didn't think the people understood. she's a single mom with twins-- she's really amazing (despite the road rage).


That's pretty dang funny! Its one of those things it is funny if OTHER peoples kids say that but mortifying if its your own.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Eleanor cuteness:

mock sarcasm/thoughtfulness in every answer to a question..."um, sure." "um, noooo" "um, yes" are the favorites. Such as "Eleanor, would you like a cookie?" and she says shyly and not at all urgently "um, sure."

She says "i'm sorry" all the time.

For example, I say "oh darn"
Eleanor: "What's wrong, mama?"
I say, "I forgot to mail something"
Eleanor" "I'm sorry."
Me: "It's okay, honey."
Eleanor: "Well, I'm sorry."

Jstar- I told you Eleanor figured out that Alison was pregnant on her own, didn't I? She thinks the baby is a boy, btw.

Lots of you have asked how Alison is doing...thanks. She is doing great! She has had a persistent rash for the last 4 months and it's really itchy. I freaked because there are some pregnancy-related rashes that are really bad. She went to an dr. for it yesterday and he said it was "just a really ichy rash." I don't feel at all reassured...








everymama and everychild!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Jstar- I told you Eleanor figured out that Alison was pregnant on her own, didn't I? She thinks the baby is a boy, btw.


eeeeek another knowing child story to scare me!!!







i think i remember you telling us that but didn't remember so thanks for reminding me. oh lordy. i was very impressed too that marek seemed to know he was getting a baby brother. do we just lose intuition as we get older?

i'm happy to hear alison is doing well. (besides the itchy rash).


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Cute things.... Z still says the "here me wuz" from time to time. He's in a big phase of referring to himself in 3rd person. eg "Z___ don't like pears" (imagine very petulant voice, as well).

Today, we called and left a message for dh: "Hi Daddy. I peed on the potty!" (in such a cute voice that dh shared it with co-workers). (His butt is tender from some undetected poo dipes--yes







:--but he's been dipe-free all day and no accidents.







we shall see)

If T has been naughty and is having a timeout, Z says, "I'm sorry T-O" (and often hugs him).

Have I shared the howling? My mom was really doing a lot of this during his obsession with Cowboy Small phase... so they'd howl (like coyotes, I guess) a lot, and sing Home on the Range. They still howl to each other on the phone. (Z say, "1-2-3 ow-ooooooo") He got a Halloween card from Grammie in the mail today, and I told him that there was howling inside (there was--my mom actually wrote it out), so he opened the card and howled at it.

Jess, sorry about the yuckies. I feel for you. Yeah, maybe it's a girl!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

happy to report this afternoon is drastically improved and i even just ate an eclair







ok i'll quit the play by play now. i promise.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jess, I so understand where you are coming from. It is so hard to motivate about anything during pregnancy, sometimes, some pregnancies. Mine were like that. Anyway I think the play by play is cute, shows where your head is.

Lisa, also happy to hear that A is is well, let her know we are thinking of her and sending along the may mama love. Some skin types are so prone to rashes, like mine and my mother's. My mom gets a rash every time she gets any kind of virus. Oatmeal bath. Here's an idea: get a Paulo Coelho book (the alchemist is a great one--even if you've already read it!) and read it to her, late at night, in bed, just a few minutes every night.
I don't know why I thought to suggest that to you but there it is.

LOVING the cute stories...Look out, here comes Katie! That's great. We're still in whining-to-get-by-you stage. Ugh. Her language is coming along, thanks to "school" where no one speaks Sol. She has to make herself understood to others, in Spanish. Love the "I'm sorry" from Eleanor...and the "um, sure"....too cute.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Mmm, eclair!







Glad you're feeling better, jstar.








Lisa, thank you for the Alison update! How weird when the kiddos know! I think that happened to another friend of mine...and SHE is having twins!







: Dunno if her DD1 knew that though.









Other cute Rowan talk:
"Good morning, kitty! What (or How) are you doing today?"








Today, I asked him if he was a poopy baby (as in, being a total POOP







: One of those afternoons...) and he said "NO! I'm ROWAN!!!"
If anyone gets in his way "Excuse me, kitty! Excuse me, Mama!" And if we don't heed him quickly enough, "Excuse me mama, EXCUSE ME MAMA! MOVE MAMA!"







Man, I don't know where *that* came from!
















I am also good at hosting parties, cooking (baking mostly--I make a cashew butter-chocolate chip walnut cookie that is TO DIE FOR.







) and I write a pretty cool snail mail letter, with pretty paper and stickers and stamps. I even have a wax seal!








I dig wrapping gifts too but I'm not as creative as Megan!









Rowan also loves to read, and he has a memory that is INSANE. He still talks about this one time we saw ants at this tree down the street. Mamas, we saw the ants at the END OF LAST WINTER!!!

He also remembers when we fell in front of the library at the beginning of this summer.







But that was pretty traumatic for us both.

Okay, I didn't mean to get all







again! I am finished making calls for moveon.org...I feel like I'm actually doing something:
http://pol.moveon.org/phone/volunteer/
Call For Change. I get more hangups than people, but hey. I'm doing a little to help.

And I have laundry to do and jewelry to make for another craft fair! I'm a busy mama tonight!

I hope you all are having a peaceful evening.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
-I make a cashew butter-chocolate chip walnut cookie that is TO DIE FOR.







) and I write a pretty cool snail mail letter, with pretty paper and stickers and stamps. I even have a wax seal!










Okay, wait. I think I need some of these and a letter too.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Elsannne, you make me







. Here I was, about to ask MF for the recipe for those cookies, and then you go and straight up ask her to make you some. Now THAT'S thinkin', mama!









Jstar, how ya feeling today? I was waaaaay more pukey with Mia then Jett. So there ya go.









Another cute thing Mia did is related to her nap evasion tricks. One day when she skipped a nap (after much effort on my part







: ) I was susper exasperated and I asked her "Why do you take a nap for Daddy and not for me?" She replied, "Because Daddy gets angry." I said, "Well, Mama gets angry, too." Her response? "Yeah, but I don't care." Yeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh....







:







Gotta love two year old honesty.

KK, love the howling. So cute! It's sweet to see them develop their own r-ship with the grandparents. My mom and dad do stuff I would never do (like give Mia sips of soda here and there, not a lot and it's usually way watered down with melted ice, but we give her none, ever) but I totally don't care because I think it's more important that they share special things between them. They've waited a long time to be grandparents and I choose to indulge them and let them do whatever. (Luckily, they are reasonable and don't do anything crazy.) My dad can't wait to teach Mia how to play golf.









Speaking of my parents... the countdown has begun! They are moving up here (from SoCal) mid December. A mere two months away! I. Can't. Wait.

It's raining today and finally is really feeling like fall. It's a refreshing change.

Lisa, I had a horrid rash for months when I was pg with Mia. It was soooo itchy and awful. All over my torso, especially under my breasts (sweatiness made it worse). I used gold bond powder and it helped a lot. Tell Allison I say hello and hope she gets some itch relief soon.

Jett's waking up from his morning nap. Gotta run.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
"Because Daddy gets angry." I said, "Well, Mama gets angry, too." Her response? "Yeah, but I don't care." Yeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh....







:







Gotta love two year old honesty.


ooooooooh! that is hilarious.

i know my play by play is nauseating because i am not the first lady to ever go through pregnancy ever!! yanno?







so i'll shut up about it. unless i actually throw up again. and then i won't be able to control myself because i haaaate that.

this morning isaac asked me for the mop. i gave it to him and went down to the basement to put in a load of laundry. i came back up and he was mopping WITH WATER. oh yes, toilet water :hurl:


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Another cute thing Mia did is related to her nap evasion tricks. One day when she skipped a nap (after much effort on my part







: ) I was susper exasperated and I asked her "Why do you take a nap for Daddy and not for me?" She replied, "Because Daddy gets angry." I said, "Well, Mama gets angry, too." Her response? "Yeah, but I don't care." Yeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh....







:







Gotta love two year old honesty.


Just had to respond. Un-be-LIEVEABLE!!!








And I have some







to talk about on the YG because it's not very MDC-friendly.







ARG!

And cookies! How easy is it to ship them? A care package! Whee!!!







Just let me get through the next couple weeks! Oh, and I'll post the link to the recipe soon too. I better go post to YG before Rowan wakes up (the FIRST TIME


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

MF, I'll take a rain check on the cookies because since packages take at least two weeks to get here...hmmm...hate to have the best cookies only REALLY OLD.
But I'm serious about that rain check. I am going to newmex for the holidays, or thereabouts, maybe early jAN and you can bet I'll be checking my mailbox!

I am in the throes of moving. It's not so bad yet, but it's work. On. Top. Of. Everything Else.

kisses n smooches,
e


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay, Mia's nap comments and Rowan mopping with toilet water have me laughing...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

kk, get it straight. that was ISAAC mopping with toilet water. Do you think MF would allow her child to do such a thing? noooo, that could only be Jstar!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Lily's latest cute thing: we were driving down the road, and DH pointed out Mt. St. Helens to her. Lily looked at the mountain, looked at me thoughtfully, and said, "Yep, Papa, sure enough, that's Mt. St. Helens." We laughed so hard that she now says "sure enough" at least 10 times a day.

jstar, sorry you are feeling pukey. And hilarious about the toilet water. Hey, he's a problem solver-eh? Can't reach the sink, so where else can I get water? Oh yeah, the toilet! Mama will be so proud!









Renae, Rowan sounds so sure of himself - sure of his place in the world. What a cutie.

Meg - exciting about your 'rents! I am jealous. I wish my parents would move out here, even if only half-time. And you are sooooo good about sweets. I can't tell you how much soda Lily has had.







We don't have it in the house, but when we go out, it's another story. She totally knows Sprite vs. orange vs. root beer...







(note no *caffeine* yet, though - a little props to me, huh?!







)

Elsanne - Hope the move goes quickly and smoothly. Thinking of you!

I am so. tired. Long week. Glad it's pretty much over. I just got home from lab, where I had to "demonstrate competency" on a complete head-to-toe assessment. We had to pass or we'd be kicked out of the class. No, that's not stressful.







But I did pass and now on to the next hoop. Sigh. We did have a great lecture on HPV and cervical cancer yesterday...







Yes, I'm serious; it was great.

Oh, mamas, sleep has sucked here recently. She's back to freaking out at bedtime (last night was a mere hour of tossing, turning, and whining) and waking up 2-3 times per night. Insists on getting in our bed at 5 to nurse, and staying there. Which means I don't sleep anymore after that. When does it stop?! When, I ask you???

SO, I'm off for a quick nap (luxury!!!!) before I pick up the Tigerlily.

Sarah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
:
SO, I'm off for a quick nap (luxury!!!!) before I pick up the Tigerlily.

Sarah

Way to make time for YOU, mama! You're doin' it!! I always feel like I'm taking good care of myself when I nap.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

How did I mix up the kids????







: Must be mama brain.







(I think that last one is my new slogan.







)


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
Oh, mamas, sleep has sucked here recently. She's back to freaking out at bedtime (last night was a mere hour of tossing, turning, and whining) and waking up 2-3 times per night. Insists on getting in our bed at 5 to nurse, and staying there. Which means I don't sleep anymore after that. When does it stop?! When, I ask you???

I don't think it ever stops!







: I posted some ranting in the YG about Rowan's sleep issues (and shared some of your wisdom with DH!







) and well, this evening I got some mama guilt to go with that. DH said that when it was time for bed tonight (I went to a woman's group at a local UU to see if it would be a good fit; not really. I am a Mother; they are Crones. NOT a problem, if the group was more mixed...but they were ALLLLLLL at least 20 years older than me, and had been meeting for YEARS, I think, and so, I decided it is most likely not for me. Ah well) and anyway. Rowan climbed to the top of the stairs, wedges his little self in between the corner of the hallway and a box of Halloween decorations, and declared, "I wait right here! I wait right here for Mama! Mama come home soon!"







I felt SO bad!! Especially since TOMORROW I have to WORK, so Rowan will have to have Daddy at bedtime again.







AND tomorrow is the day I take care of my friend's DS< and Rowan pretty much has to be the Big Brother, doing stuff for himself and getting very little physical attention from me since I have the other kid strapped to my chest all day. He's usually great about it though and we have most of the morning. I will have to give him EXTRA cuddles. He's still my sweetness, even when he makes me







Haha.

I am a little fuzzy headed tonight, so I have to go to bed. Good night, all...


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

oh the going to sleep woes... earlier today M decided that he wanted Dedo (that's what we call my dad) to lay down for nap with him. and then when Dedo went into the room, M told him to "stay back -- I go night-night by myself", then when S was done nursing and content, I tried to go in and M told me the same thing and proceeded to yell and scream for a half hour, during which time S wanted to nurse again so i couldn't go back to try and lay down with M again. finally, S was done so i handed him to my dad to hold while I went to lay down with M and he was asleep within 5 minutes. sheesh...

jstar, how were the tummy ickies today? better, i hope...

a little stressed for a friend of mine running this huge consignment sale nearby... the people she rented the warehouse space from totally dropped the ball on making the place ready for her to use it and there are burnt out lights, there was drama about the fire marshal today and the people who she thought were the owners are actually lessees and the owner threw a fit about this event. soooooooooo glad i'm not running it but i feel really bad for her...

crazy loud two year old boy really should get in bed soon so tata for now...

~claudia


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh MF....







That must be so hard. Poor Rowan.







I feel for all of you who are still dealing with sleep issues.









Sarah, don't go being all impressed with me! I never said we don't give her sugar. Just not soda. The child eats more than enough cookies, occassional ice cream (like maybe as a bribe to get her to take a nap two days ago







: heck, it worked and I'll do it again if I have to), and other sweet treats on a fairly regular basis. The soda thing is a purely selfish limitation. I don't want her mooching mine when I have one.







: I don't buy it, so we never have it at home, but I will have one with the occassional lunch out and I don't want to deal with her moochy ways. I already can't eat anything without her abandoning her food and opting for "just one bite? yeah, okay" (notice the answering of her own question. she does this a lot.







) A soda is my occassional treat to myself and I'll be darned if she gets up in that, too! So yeah, like I said, it's really about me being a soda hog.









Okay, so I have to show you guys this costume I just bought for Mia for Halloween. http://i17.ebayimg.com/04/i/08/7b/ce/9c_1.JPG It was spendy (I'm embarrassed to say I spent $80+shipping for it








:







: ) but I HAD to get it. See, I've been asking Mia for weeks now what she wants to be for Halloween and EVERY time, she says, "a noceros". I went hunting for a rhino costume and this was the only decent one I could find. I'm justifying it by thinking she will wear it at least once (maybe again next year?), Jettt can wear it down the line (heck, at the rate he's growing HE might be in it next year - it's a 3/4T







), and they can both use it for dressup. Or, if they loose interest and it's still in good shape, I can resell it. It's a Tom Arma, which apparently have good resale value. SEE!?!?!? I've got it all rationalized. But that aside... isn't it just the cutest thing????


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

megan: that costume is too stinkin' cute... i'm so not a fan of halloween and for some reason, i don't think M will tolerate a costume for any reasonable length of time so i'm not really feeling too pressured to get him anything. i'm also a notoriously bad planner with regards to halloween and have always been so. oh well.

~claudia


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

That is the cutest frickin' rhino costume I've ever seen. Perhaps the only rhino costume I've ever seen. But darn cute.









Oh, ok about the sweets. Lily doesn't really mooch because she doesn't really eat. In fact, she's apt to refuse something sweet, even if she usually likes it, if I chose to eat it first.







But soda, she likes.

S.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

that is a cute rhino costume and i'm sure you'll get your money's worth.

i need to work on isaac's costume this weekend. i'm excited about it....i will post a pic when it is done.

i don't really love soda so i don't drink it a lot. and we never buy it unless we are having a party or something. my dad loves to give isaac big sips of coke though.







: and he definitely likes it!

oh the sleep woes. it is rough.

isaac got some superman jammies for his birthday but they were really big. so i put the shirt on him for the first time last night and it has a cape. so i told him he could fly. well then i said 'you can PRETEND to fly' because i could tell he thought it was really going to work and he thought that was realllllly exciting. i fly! i fly! then we proceeded to take the cape off and on FIVE times before he would lay down to go to sleep.

you know i am not so much morning sick as off my rocker now. well not that bad but i'm definitely going in to some anxiety episode.







i wish i weren't. but i am. i can see 100 reasons why. i'm actually considering quitting my job after working here for 8 years. so that's pretty freakin stressful. and relying on doug's income which is a constant white-knuckler. and even though i had the whole plan worked out i think my reaction to the reality combined with pregnancy hormones is a little much for my nerves. i'm going to call a counselor as soon as i get a private moment at work today. i'm not going for meds while i'm pregnant so i just have to knuckle down and get through it! i think i am downright terrified of birthing and newborns too. i was blissfully naive last time







: everyone is telling me it will be easier the 2nd time and i really hope it is! because i am scaaaaaaaaareeeeeeed. or skeeered as isaac says.

someone recommended rescue remedy to me and i tried that yesterday. i think very sparingly that may help. i bought calms forte too but i haven't tried that yet.

i better get busy here. TGIF!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw, jstar, honey. If I can do it, you can do it!! (newborn schtuff) When I am in transition like that all freakified I go to a therapist. Also consult an astrologer for guidance, or tarot, or whatever floats my boat at the time. I am fairly wooooo though. Woo squared.

You'll be okay. It'll probably be worse if you quit your job (although, what do I really know about your situation?) only because then you'll have to do Isaac allllll daaaaay loooong plus be pregnant. Those of you who did this, multitudinous hats off to you. I found that working PT through preg was actually much less stressful than being at home.

Yeah, meg, that rhino out fit is TO DIE FOR!! Good call. Especially since she wanted to be one so bad!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Jess, therapy is a great idea. Seriously, it kept me from going totally bezerk during this last pg. You're not alone. And pg takes a big toll. Be kind to yourself.









Just popping in to say that we had Jacquie and Mr. G visit today!!!! (I'm smiling from ear to ear.) It was a lot of fun. I wish Jacquie lived closer. And for some strange reason, I feel like I've known her for a long time.





















(Maybe it's because I've "known her" for ~3 yrs. now... isn't it weird how time flies?)


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

well the plan has always been to work up until birthing #2. (i waddled my fat self into work right up until birthing isaac - 41 weeks and 3 days!) it is just that adding daycare costs for the 2nd child tip the scales towards the financial 'what's the point' arena. it is worth me working financially with isaac in daycare. AMAZING how the world works though. i just told my boss on monday that i was considering the maternity leave of no return (~3 years off). and i've been cogitating about that because she is having her own crisis of burnout. and i've been her trusty sidekick for EIGHT years so i know this is big. (oh the guilt) we got an email from sidekick #2 today that he has taken another job. the place is falling apart and it is just what she needed! so she came and talked to me and i think the company will disband but still work for the cool industrial clients on an at-home on call basis. so maybe i will get my cake and eat it too?

amazing how life can change so much in an hour. but yeah i need therapy. BIG TRANSITIONS for me. i cried when my boss came to talk to me even though i think it is all change for the better. trust the pregnant lady to cry









kk that is so cool you and jacquie had fun (and the kids of course!)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jstar how awesome that you have a boss you can cry with. I do too so I know the value...a friendship! I remember you talking about how your boss is like family. Indeed the work from home thing rocks, and I hope you get your cake and eat it too.

speaking of, it is a blustery rainy day here, maybe dropping to (gasp!) 60 or so, all the Mexicans are bundled up like it's 30 below. I baked an apple cake that rocks my world. I am melancholy too, the grey/clouds biz. *sigh* I don't think I could thrive in the grey anymore.

ack. she's awake.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Just chiming in here from a friend's computer out of town to say "hi!" We are in Denver until this afternoon and that is why G and I were able to see KK and clan. It was so great to see her and T, Z & L! L is just about the cutest little baby I've seen in a while and she is so calm. She also has a great smile and G enjoyed showing her the soccer ball. G loved playing with Z & T and it was great to see them laughing together. It was like G and Z had a little toddler language they totally understood. Very fun day!









We're off to pick up my mom at the airport and then we head back home for the 3-hour drive.

Jstar-glad you're feeling somewhat better. I know lots of women go through this, but that doesn't mean it's easier. I hope the work sitch works out.









We better get on the road. Loving the cute stories, and I'll share mine eventually. Suffice it to say that most sentences include the word "soccer" "ball" or "airplane."


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jacqueline, what a little BOY you have!! soccer, ball, airplane!!!

Been a GOOD WEEKEND so far! I haven't said that in ages..well..since A was born...

much love to all. feelin groovy and expansive, unlike yesterday when i felt small and contracted.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Soooooooo.... Elsanne. If someone wanted to, hypothetically, come down there to see you, what airport might one fly into?







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Well, hypothetically, the airport would be Leon, Mexico, whose airport code is, hypothetically speaking, BJX.
Since it is a small airport, it is a much mellower arrival than, say, Mexico City, which is cheaper, and whose airport code is MEX.
MC is 4 hours away by bus, whereas Leon is 1.5 hrs by shuttle.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

And I would be SOOO PSYCHED TO RECEIVE A MMF VISIT!!!!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I haven't posted in a week so ya'll are doomed to a long post&#8230;

Finally starting to feel like myself again. I went to work this weekend, which means I got a good night's sleep for the first time in two weeks (the last time I worked), and it did wonders of good. I'm itching, itching, to get out and see Claudia and her babe. Soon! And Claudia, I'm so glad to hear that Stefan is eating and growing well. I remember very well the details of our early talks about our first babes and how we agonized.

Jstar- Yipes! Things are changing fast in your world. I am soooooooooooo glad you are looking into therapy. I seriously don't think I would have made it this far in my current pregnancy without it- too many crises. I can honestly say that I'm feeling pretty happy about being pregnant, having two, and having a boy right now, and that's saying a LOT.

I am so sorry that you are sick and exhausted and having to work and take care of a toddler. It sucks. It really does. Even if they want to understand, our partners just can't, because they can't get how _TIRED_ we are. I feel ya, mama. Let us know how the ultrasound goes, and how many you've got growin in there. If it makes you feel any better, I was scared about twins this time too, but there's just one in there.

Heatherfeather- sending you healthy computer vibes







, and condolences on the dumb OT . How was the trip?

Jaqueline- how exciting that you finally got an IRL MMF experience.







, and KK I'm glad to hear your kiddos had a blast too.

Lisa- glad to hear the pregnancy is going well for Alison. What month is she due? I can't keep track. I think ya'll are the first in line of the next crop of babies, am I right?

Sarah- In some ways, it must be harder to have a super-verbal child than a low-verbal child. Lily is so on-the-ball developmentally, it must be frustrating when she does those infuriating things we expect of little ones who _can't_ express themselves. I hope she finds a consistent (reasonable!) sleep pattern soon.









Megan-

Quote:

"Why do you take a nap for Daddy and not for me?" She replied, "Because Daddy gets angry." I said, "Well, Mama gets angry, too." Her response? "Yeah, but I don't care." Yeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh....
Oooh, it's a good thing Luke's not that verbal.

Renae- I sometimes feel bad for leaving L on the weekend too, especially because he sometimes freaks out on Sat. am when I'm not there to nurse. Dh has started calling me at work during the freak-out so L can hear my voice. Maybe that would work for Rowan.









Elsanne- 60 and blustery? Sounds like my kind of weather. This fall mistiness is just what I love. It puts me in a great mood. I'm sure my ancesters came from the cool blustery coast of somewhere. I'll leave the sunny skies to you.









Hi Sherri and Emily, and anyone else I've missed!!!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Fiddle - thanks for your thoughts. That is really insightful. DH really doesn't get it - he expects her to "use her words" and expects those words to be logical and mature...even when she is crying from exhaustion at 11 pm. I, of course, am like, "Honey, she's 2!" But he insists she should be able to reason with us at all times...

I'm glad you're rested and currently in a good place with your preg. And when's your due date again, too?

Jacqueline - Your trip sounds fab. Glad you and KK had a good time!

jstar - wowee, lots of big stuff happening in your world. I really hope the sickies don't last too long.







And I agree with everyone; therapy can work wonders at this time. Have you heard of Baby Blues Connection? They do prenatal stuff, too, and have groups, phone counseling, etc. It's all women who have gone through it before.

I was up with the sun and a 5:30 am nursing; Lily and DH are still sleeping but I can't sleep. I've got tons of stuff to do today - school and otherwise - and just want to work in the yard. Ho hum.

We got Lily's hair cut yesterday - a full-on bob, really short in back. Kept the front long. I love it! So easy to comb. Ahhhhh. And she was really good for the woman who cut it - we got it done at Bishop's for you PDXers. It's a funky walk-in place where all the stylists have pink hair or mohawks, it seems. Then both DH and I got our hair cut, too. Family day.

OK, off to get a little homework done if I can. *Mwah* to all.

Sarah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

ff nice ddddc!!!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

just a post to say i'm reading along with you all just rarely have a hand free to type...

MMF!

~claudia


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

... just WAIT for the teen tantrums. Oh. My. God. Losing my mind.







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

hey, kk... nice ddddc...

yours, too, fiddle...

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

tc thinking of you! Strange to not see you posting much but I think I know why....









meg so bummin' about the teen tantrums. I can't even fathom...just getting through today...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

a lazy weekend for me. i don't thrive in the gray either. i think that's part of my problem actually. summer is over and it is getting darker and darker and darker







: i am excited about the holidays though.

i have been massively lazy this weekend and it feels good. it IS hard having a toddler and working and battling this nausea. harder than i thought it would be. my friend has been trying to get me out to do something all weekend and sent me an 'are you pg or disabled?' text message. i can't wait til she gets pg someday!! it feels like a disability right now







i know it will get better during the glorious 2nd tri and then i'll be groaning towards the end. the nausea just goes in waves but i've been able to eat much better this weekend than all week.

i doubt it is twins. just a fear. i doubt i'll have any more than the 1 u/s at 20 weeks. that was all i had with isaac.

i have heard of the baby blues connection. i left a msg with one therapist already so if i don't hear back i will try them.

dh is down in the basement working







none of the 4 windows open so there was only the door for ventilation with my previous painting. they broke out one window and are putting a new one in. the sound of breaking glass is always disconcerting. i'm scared to go look







: and i bought a pretty blue paint for the walls ...can't wait to go see it.

i haven't planted anything in my yard (and i have bought about 10 shrubs and all those bulbs in the last 2 weeks). i'm just not feelin the umph right now. mostly because i have to dig up grass. lots and lots of grass. i want about half the grass we have right now. the shrek costume is almost done though. isaac is napping right now so i can make the final push









i bet lily's bob looks adorable









and i'm glad you got a good night's sleep at work beth. i bet your belly is a-growin these days!

ok off to check if the house across the street is really having an open house like the sign says. it was a crazy falling-down wreck habitated only by racoons and has been under a huge remodel for a year. it doesn't even look done but i think it is on the market now. so maybe we'll get new neighbors soon.......


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

You know you don't have to dig up grass to get new beds...just layer on newspaper/cardboard/dirt/mulch/compost/whatever and dig holes for the new stuff. This is what I did when I planted my bulbs last weekend. Here're some links:









http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf582744.tip.html
http://ourgardengang.tripod.com/lasagna_gardening.htm
http://www.bconnex.net/~carolw/lasagna1.html


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarah, want to see lily's bob! Did you document the moment, pink mohawks and all?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Pics in YG. But not at the shop - just later at home. And her stylist didn't have a pink mohawk; I've just seen them in Bishops before...


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Awe, I feel special.







Posty-pants. Tee hee. Love KK's ddddc as well.

Hmmmmm, Elsanne was the first to notice....

I am due in early/mid February. So I'm 5 months along, and definitely sporting an undeniable pregers belly at this point.

Sarah- Luke's former nanny from our spiritual community just gave birth two weeks ago (a wee bit after Claudia). She lives ONE BLOCK from your house. I went to visit her for about 20 minutes on Friday before work, and wished I had time to swing by your house and see if you were home. I am worried about her- she doesn't feel like eating, and that to me is not a good sign.

I wish I was not sick (feeling bad again) and exhausted and pregnant, and I could give more attention to the two new mamas in my life. Well, Claudia, you're not technically a new mama, but you know what I mean. Glad to see you're able to read along, if not type right now.









Megan- sheesh- teens and tots. Quite a job you have.

Jess- I seriously don't know how you do it all: work, be pregnant, AND make a costume. I'm going to stop by children's exchange like two days before halloween and pick up whatever cheap used costume fits.







I got him a super-cute poo honey-pot costume there last year for $10. Planting things: that sounds like another job for dh, if you ask me. Hope Sarah's tips can save you some time.

Night night!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:

Sarah- Luke's former nanny from our spiritual community just gave birth two weeks ago (a wee bit after Claudia). She lives ONE BLOCK from your house. I went to visit her for about 20 minutes on Friday before work, and wished I had time to swing by your house and see if you were home. I am worried about her- she doesn't feel like eating, and that to me is not a good sign.
Let me know if you want me to take anything by for her...I could just say it's from you.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

My friend who gave birth on sept. 25th (a girl named Juno) also did not feel like eating postpartum. I would say she went like 5-7 days like that and now is back to normal. FF I hope your friend does the same.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

beth i made the costume at the expense of all other activities that *should* have been happening like putting laundry away and trying to declutter/sort mail/pay bills. it was fun/procrastination. i have some halloween decorations but i can't get them out until i CLEAR SOME space to put them







: the kitchen table is overrun with the sewing machine and all that biz. the house is messy messy messy. it was making me a little







: this weekend. (i have a giraffe costume that would fit luke if you are interested in borrowing it. it is a little giraffe jacket with a giraffe head hood. isaac wore it last year).

thanks for the lasagne gardening links sarah. i think that looks cool except i don't have any mulch to really make it work. and shoveling mulch might be just as much work as my method. i just turn the grass over a spadeful at a time (grass down, dirt up). it looks all chunky but i think i will dechunk it just in the areas where i want to plant shrubs and then cover it all with the leaves when they fall off. the grass should mostly just compost back in although it won't be foolproof. maybe i'll put newspaper down. i can get a good amount done when i have a burst of energy....which i didn't this weekend. but this week the weather looks awesome.....we'll see how i feel after work. dh is sometimes really great about digging grass for me. and then he lets me do the planting (fun part). he isn't so into gardening. he got a lot done in the basement yesterday and he just went home to work on it right now. so he's getting good honey-do points







they did a nice job replacing that basement window yesterday. i don't like the blue paint i picked but i'm not going to tell HIM that







oh well

right now i feel extremely WAY too full. (where's the fat smilie?) mexican food. i got to go to lunch with dh. nice treat.

i'm at his office and i better get this shizzle done. borrrrrrrrring!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

jstar said "shizzle"


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey mamas,

Jess-hope therapy works wonders fo ryou. You definitely have alot to think about right now, and wonderful hormones don't make things any easier. Its great to hear your boss is such a cool person. I hope all works out for the best for all involved.

Sarah-you've totally inspired me! I've been at a loss on what to do wit Sarah's hair. I LOOOVED Lily's new do! I think it would be perfect on Sarah, and she's even got the matching red curls! I made an appointment for Thursday, so I can't wait.

And fiddle-I love your postypantedness. Keep em coming!

Dh just took the girls on a walk in the wagon, so I got the house to myself for a few minutes. Waiting for water to boil so I can boil my ravioli.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

megan: are you making fun of my kk said nads moment?







:







:

omig*d the sleep woes... marek is refusing to nap today and so he is having some quiet time in his room right now. except he's not being quiet. so glad i'm going to a meeting tonight and don't have to put him to bed. although he'll probably go to sleep super easy because he'll be exhausted... hrumph...

and stefan was also having a refusing to sleep morning. cat nap for 10-15 minutes, nurse for 10-15 minutes, awake for 10-15 minutes, repeat ad nauseum... i finally just had to eat my lunch after renuking it in the microwave an hour after it was originally made while my dad help a fussing stefan whose eyes were practically closing from tiredness... sheesh...

okay, off to rescue the mad, crying monkey from his quiet time...

~claudia


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Ah... who did that dddddc? I am having *such* a case of mama brain today. (As foggy and rainy in my head as it is outside today, which means my kids have a ton of energy and are inside!!!







:







:







:







).

We *finally* got all loaded up to go off to our Monday playgroup, thinking I would get a break from *our* rainy Monday funk, just to find out that everyone else is apparently in a much deeper funk today! Seriously--I have never seen so many cranky/crying kids, and there was even a catfight between two of the moms. (







: for sure) (I told them they *would* be friends again *after* they go home, calm down, and apologize sincerely... sheesh, what am I, a *mom*?)

I will reply at greater length later... T tells me Z is flushing qtips down the toilet.

And if it will cheer anyone up, I'll say nads again (NADS!) or even shizzle (SHIZZLE!) even though *that* is not my line.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay, they're asleep. (I read Z Where the Wild Things Are--our theme for the day--he told me they *weren't* wild things... asked what they were... just want to let you all know they're actually *dogs*.)

Z didn't have a nap today (~5 min. in the car doesn't count). I'll be honest... I'm a little freaked out by his nap pattern recently. I need recs on *good* sleep resources (not that crazy thing dh picked up by accident that I mentioned on the YG). Anyone? Anyone? Bueler?

TC, I had a day much like yours (incl. lunch not eaten), except add in a wild "no school today and there's endless rain" 5 yr old and snot up the baby's nose.







:

Yeah, teen and toddler (and lil' baby!). Whoa.







:

I'm thinking of the pg mamas. Hang in there. Thank goodness it doesn't last forever and that there's a prize at the end. Jess, I definitely got a little







when pg with T and with L (when you feel like crap during pg, it can mess with your head).

Lisa, I had a good friend who had PUPPPS (or whatever that crazy acronym is) during pg, and she had great success with acupuncture. I have another friend who got some crazy itching thing which is *not* PUPPPS but is somehow triggered by hormonal cycling. I hope Alison can find some relief. It seems like a situation where alternative care has much better (milder) solutions.

This weekend was the church service that I coordinated about domestic partnerships. It was a lot of work, but I feel good about it. (Some people apparently said it was one of the best services our congregation has ever had!







)

But... I have another plugged duct. I am seriously doing too much. I'm quitting a committee and scaling back. I'm trying to remember to take my lecithin more regularly and to start up Floradix (low iron can aggravate plugged ducts/mastitis, and I *really* suspect this is the case with me). I'm not a good example of balance right now.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Double score!!!

Jstar, I would LOVE that costume, when should I swing by? I could come when you get home from work tomorrow, or Thursday (or any Tues or Thurs after nap and before dinner). Dh is really excited about it. L's been into jungle animals lately (well, any animal, but the jungle animals are new to him).

Sarah- what a kind offer. Perhaps you could pick up some Ben and Jerry's the next time you go grocery shopping, and drop it by some day when you're free for a few minutes. I'll pm ya with her name and address. I'm going to try and give her a second visit within the next week or two, and I'll swing by your house too and leave ya some monitary renumeration.

KK-

Quote:

And if it will cheer anyone up, I'll say nads again (NADS!) or even shizzle (SHIZZLE!) even though *that* is not my line.
Yes, it did cheer me up.







. That and the wild things/ dogs story. I am sorry about that darned plugged duct, though.

Claudia- Bummer about the no-nappies! I left a msg with your dad tonight about possibly coming for a visit soon. I'm beside myself with excitement to meet Stefan, plus I think it will be really fun to get our musicians together again. I actually made you a dinner tonight, so can at least expect a quick drop-by even if you're not available for hanging out.

Sherri- do give us pics once lil Sarah tries out big Sarah's lil one's haircut.









Must. go. to. bed.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Just got connected (internet) in my new house!!! Woooo hoooo! Now I'm really moving over here (about 6 blks away from old apt). Very excited and overwhelmed.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yay moving!

ff - thursday after work would be better. i'll be home ~6. i'm going to a scrapbooky thing tonight. i haven't scrapbooked anything since isaac's FIRST birthday







mostly i am up for a girl night









isaac hates the shrek costume







he rips it off. maybe he will be shrek NEXT year.

i love lily's haircut. sooooooooooo cute.

claudia - i hope the sleep crazies get better







:

kk - you are one BUSY mama! awesome feedback on the church service







i think you are right that feeling yuk can mess with your head. i can't tell WHAT is going on. i just know i don't feel great


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Just popping in to say NADS! SHIZZLE! shnads-izzle. Sads. snizzle. Shad-nitz.
Back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Uh-oh, white girl's been in the sauce.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

If only.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Must be Mama Brain.

:nana: :nana: :nana: :nana: :nana:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Don't you know it!!

Now is *this*







: Mama Brain, or is it







: this one, or another one?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I think the first one.







:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

oh, you mamas. I needed the laugh, thanks KK etc.

Claudia- I left the food on your porch. You'll probably need to add some water and olive oil when you reheat it- it looks a bit dry. We made a jaunt out to the Pumpkin Patch and saw your car, but weren't up to the train ride (tired mama, sick kid), so we missed you. We had fun looking at the animals and buying a pumpkin, though.









Jstar- do you want to keep the giraffe costume now that Isaac has rejected Shrek? That is SO not fair, after he requested it, and you worked so hard to make it! If the giraffe is too small for Isaac, I would be happy to pick it up Thursday, but hopefully it'll fit Isaac.

Sarah- ok, I REALLY will pm you tonight.

Elsanne- congrats on the move! Very exciting.

Luke has a fever.







: No other signs yet, other than tiredness. I'm pumping in the homeopathics, hoping to stave off the worst of it.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

aw FF hope Luke doesn't suffer much with his fever.

I miss heatherfeather.

Our roof is falling apart, on top of us. Ugh. Need to deal with that and a million other details (keys for different doors, something other than a padlock for the front door, gas in the house gas tank, etc). But very happy to be here.

The roof in this house (and in most others I've lived in down here) is an arched brick roof with a cupola on top. Very lovely architecture; very big PITA. One must maintain them a LOT and this house has been neglected. It's previous tenants were some gringos who only kept this house to prove they had a dwelling here for paperwork purposes, and they did not actually live here, hence it was vacant and unloved for a long time.

So in the bedroom and living room, small particles of brick and mold are falling down, constantly. While we sleep and breathe. I am not okay with this. I have fashioned a tent structure out of a sheet for tonight; tomorrow I hope to have more answers from the owners in terms of longterm maintenance.

Jstar thinking of you with the shrek costume. How annoying but you have a great attitude about it (maybe next year...).

Toddler Drama: Do yours do a "feelings hurt" number that includes Running Off to Cry Dramatically somewhere else? I find the Running Off bit particularly compelling because it is like she is taking things sooooo personally.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oh man falling mold and brick dirt sounds like a bit of a bummAH. i hope the owners help you out with that one. we don't have the running off drama thing. just the throw yourself on the floor and wail thing.

we had drama at school this morning. isaac was amazingly badly behaved when he got angry that the kids were coming IN off the playground right when we got there. i didn't handle it well at all and was really embarassed (about how i reacted). doug and i both talked to him about it this evening though and i think it was our first 'big talk' where he got what we were saying. he remembered and he knew exactly what he did. signs of growing up i guess.

beth you can still borrow the giraffe -- no worries. i don't know if isaac will want a costume at all this year. i'm pretty sure the 'put this on and we will go get candy' will work on halloween night. i just doubt he'll want to wear it to his school party. which is fine







it seems like a lot for a 2 year old to grasp. i kind of wonder if he'll want to if he sees other kids in costume or if he really won't care (guessing the latter). grandma sent a ghost sweatshirt in any case

i hope luke's fever resolves quickly. and i hope you feel better too.

nighty night.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Hope Luke is feeling better









So sorry Isaac wasn't digging the Shrek costume. You worked so hard on it!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I miss heatherfeather, too! Come back! Come baaaaaaaaaaaack!

Els-sounds like you're settling into the new digs. How exciting for you, but surely I hope you can get your roof fixed. ACK!

Moving a week from today. Getting antsy!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I am here and claiming to have caught kk's mama brain....

still no computer (obviously), but back from a fun, if all too quick trip to AZ. The girls traveled better than I did I think. Pumping and traveling don't mix, though no trouble traveling with milk/bottles/blue ice on the plane or in checked luggage.

E not yet crawling, but just starting to pull to stand and very proud of it and also a babbling/raspberryblowing maniac. Very much relate to all the moments of two-ness. Elsanne---C totally doing the drama/crying thing when things don't go just so. And has days of very hellacious negativity that make me







: +







: Her new favorite thing is to say "I don't like...." for whatever it is she doesn't want to do/eat/ etc and it gets very old.

Reading along as best I can....hope to have computer back soon or I'm going to give up and go buy a new one dammit.









*mwah*


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Sigh. We don't have the running away drama. Oh no. We have the in-our-face, mama-guilt-inducing shrieking, "That was NOT NICE, you made me SO SAD, I am getting SO ANGRY because you did that MEAN thing..." This especially at night when we tuck her in for the umpteenth time and then, finally, in desperation, ignore her. Sigh.

Hope you get your roof fixed posthaste.

Heather, good to see you! Hope the computer fairy visits you posthaste.

jstar, sorry you had a bad episode this morning. I hate those "bad" mama moments that you wish had never happened. Just remember that it happens to all of us.









This morning I finally picked up some prints of a photo session I did when 39 weeks pregnant. No, I'm not a procrastinator.









Sarah


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Well, Luke doesn't seem to be acting too sick, other than refusing to nap for 2 days. He's crying himself to sleep in dh's arms right now, totally exhausted.

In a typical 24-hr period, how much total sleep would you say your maybabe gets? Luke gets 9+2=11 (or 8.5+2.5=11), which is two hours short of what the No Cry Sleep Solution says is adequate for a total. We tried pushing night time earlier, but now he just gets up earlier.







:

Sarah- wow. There are moments I am really glad L isn't that verbal yet. Sheesh- talk about pouring on the guilt.

Heather- so good to hear (see) from you! Here's some more computer dust-









Hi Sherri!







thanks for the well-wishes.

Jstar- I'll see ya tomorrow sans babe- grampa has him for a couple of hours so I can work on finances, but I'll swing by. What time's good?

Elsanne- yucky about the roof. That's just gross, and the landlord should jump on it.

Speaking of which- they just raised our rent. It's totally fair given rates in the neighborhood, but we're bummed because we didn't need it right now. Gonna be looking around a bit for other options...


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

reading along... got a few more minutes before S will probably wake up and need a dipe change and then to nurse and then fall asleep in my arms...

fiddle: thank you so much for the dinner! M loved, loved, loved the chicken. how did you make it so juicy? sorry we missed you yesterday... is L over his cold/sickies yet? M is still dripping "nose snot" over here and today asked bill to give him the tissue that he had just used to wipe his nose so he could "throw that nose snot into the potty". it was quite comical.

i'm having a bit of a freak out (calmer now, but earlier today was definitely more worried) about my dad leaving and bill being non-committal about being home for the next two weeks before my mom comes.

uh oh... i hear footsteps coming this way... will post more tomorrow...

~claudia


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

jstar-love your ticker!

keep your fingers crossed mamas, we have a showing on the house at noon today. i'm getting a little discouraged about not having sold our house in this oh so slooooooow real estate market.

Sarah's haircut is at 1130! Can't wait to see the results. I'll be sure to put some pix on the YG this afternoon.

fiddle-so sorry they raised your rent.







Wanna come make me some juicy chicken?









els-how's it going with the new digs?

Jacqueline-have you been able to meet any mamas or friends?

emmalola, hows it going in your neck o'the woods?

Been researching washers/dryers online lately. Need to get a pair next week after we move. Anyone want to share their washer love? I'm really leaning towards a Kenmore or Whirlpool at this point. I have a Maytag Neptune and HATE it. It's about 4 years old, so not sure if they've improved, but not going to take the chance. Leaving the Maytags here with the house.

gloomy rainy day here today. yuck. don't know how you pdx'ers deal with alot of the gloom/mist you seem to get.

really should be doing something productive, but blah.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Forgot to give you a







Claudia. I remember so well the days with the newborn/toddler. They're rough. In ffact, the other day I was reading our first ever thread in LWAB. It really brought back some memories. You're strong and capable, and your boys are lucky ot have you in their lives.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

So so so so so tiiiiiiiired. Our house gets listed today. They need to take photos and stage it all swanky before they load pictures onto the site, but it's described at www.sigridcondo.com

Everyday since Thursday has been cleaning, packing, painting, paying handymen/floor installers/plumbers/etc etc etc. and I have been up until 2 or 3 am and then getting up at 5 or 6 am for days now. Pretty much just keeping my head above the water here at work.

My uncle (dad's brother) died yesterday. It's sad and tough to be so far away right noe (He was in PA). He got his cancer diagnosis after my dad did and it's really feeling terrible to think that he died so quickly.

So, I haven't been keeping up with my May Mamas!







I will read what's going on and check back in.

Love to my chicas.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Lisa- so sorry to hear about your uncle. That's hard. Good luck with the house!

You too, Sherri- with your house! We're meeting a real estate agent on Monday to start the process of buying our first house. I'm excited and so so ready to move already. I have to be sure that I don't jump at the first opportunity just because I want to move so much.

I'm back from a trip to the east to visit with the in-laws. It was a whirlwind trip, including a trip to school to have meetings with my advisors, who gently reminded me that- yes, I am a student and I have to produce or else. eep!

Since i was gone I was just lurking (using MIL's computer) so I am just barely caught up here.

We had a cycle come and go and that egg just wasn't right, so the body said no and we're working on another egg. Sigh. I was hoping it would happen quickly, but I have to get over that bit. It could take awhile. But for now, it's just temping and hoping. and that other thing.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
We had a cycle come and go and that egg just wasn't right, so the body said no and we're working on another egg. Sigh. I was hoping it would happen quickly, but I have to get over that bit. It could take awhile. But for now, it's just temping and hoping. and that other thing.










Okay, I am obsessed with all things fertility...are you just doing "that other thing" and temping? Are you interested in suggestions/books/ideas for fertility tracking and awareness? Tell me to buzz off if you must...














:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Emmalola, sending baby dust your way, and house dust as well. I got lots of it.










Glad your trip went well, it really was whirlwind! Wow.

Lisa, I am thinking of you. You have SOOO MUCH on your plate. And a pregnant wife as well...just, WOW.

Sherri let us know how the showing went on the house! Fingers crossed!

Oh TC hang in there with the freakouts...boy do I know them well.

I found out yesterday that a HUGE Mexican celebrity owns this house! I was talking with the woman who is the administrator, she was mentioning going to las vegas, ft lauderdale, malibu, santa fe etc to administer his properties until finally I said who IS the owner of this house??? She said, El Senor Juan Gabriel....

(here's the point where all Mexicans ooh and aah but all you gringas just blink and say, yeah?) Anyway he's like the Liberace or Frank Sinatra kind of figure down here. Older, veeery famous composer/singer.

This came up because everything I have asked them to do (expensive or not), home repair-wise, they just said okay, sure here ya go...and I was realizing she has kind of an unlimited budget for home repairs. So. I began to quesssstiooon.

The ceiling, by the way, is doing MUCH better.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Lisa, I am thinking of you. You have SOOO MUCH on your plate. And a pregnant wife as well...just, WOW.

Sherri let us know how the showing went on the house! Fingers crossed!

Yeah, I am posting a lot as a way to stay awake at work...







:

The pregnant wife factor - yikes!!! I love her passionately but it's been really stressful to feel that I am doing all the painting, heavy lifting, sleepless nights alone because she is six months pregnant. (Due date update: end of January). It _is_ a lot. Thanks for acknowledging that.

And Sherri - I am dying to know how your selling/moving plans are progessing??????


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

beth - i'll say 6:15pm to be safe. i'm usually home at 6. that sucks about your rent









my maybabe probably gets 12 to 13 hours total sleep in 24 hours.

fingers crossed for the showing sherri. i think your house looks beautiful! someone will want it

and man lisa you are making ME feel tired. that sounds exhausting

emily - house hunting is SOOOOOO freakin fun. i love it. well i love looking at houses and dreaming of possibilities. i don't love it as much when you get into the pressure parts of it. so lots of baby dust and housey dust.

i can't even imagine isaac saying a long convoluted (guilt-inducing) sentence like lily







we are still in caveman talk phase here. MOP!!! NOW!!!! MOP!!!! WATER!!!! (ok whose toddler is so obsessed with mopping that they MUST do it and MUST do it with water???? all attempts to 'just pretend you have water' failed. i feel like our house must be SO dirty it is bugging the 2 year old







:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
The pregnant wife factor - yikes!!! I love her passionately but it's been really stressful to feel that I am doing all the painting, heavy lifting, sleepless nights alone because she is six months pregnant. (Due date update: end of January). It _is_ a lot. Thanks for acknowledging that.

And Sherri - I am dying to know how your selling/moving plans are progessing??????

January 20 is a FANTASTIC day for a birthday. I know what I'll be voting for in the poll!







: Its really interesting to read your POV for being the non pregnant partner, Lisa. It really opens my eyes to what my hubby must have felt when I was pregnant. Do you get to feel the baby move around yet? That's the coolest thing ever.

Thanks for asking about our selling/moving plans. Moving is next week! Movers come to pack on Monday, load truck Tues, drive Wed, and unpack Thurs. I feel SOOOO fortunate to be able to have movers do all of this for us. I can't believe how much less stressed I am about the whole endeavor. As far as selling, well, we're still on the market. We listed the house toward the very end of August. Right off the bat, first showing, the guy loooved the house. He had his choices narrowed down to two, with ours being one of them. Then all of a sudden, he decides he better sell his house down near Portland before buying a new house.














: Uhhh, don't ya think you should've done that BEFORE looking around at houses? I can't tell you how disappointed I was over that. We've since had quite a few lookers, but mostly they are in the area interviewing for jobs, so they are basically at the beginning of the whole moving process. Most may not even get/take the jobs they came to interview for, so those kinds of showings are kinda pointless, IMO. Then about two weeks ago we had a gentleman come through who has had three different job interviews and really wants to move to this area. Our house was numero uno on his list. He told our realtor to let him know if we get an offer on the house, as he really wants to know. But that was two weeks ago, and haven't heard anything. Wish I knew if he got good job offers and such. Also, he left wife/kids behind, so I imagine she'll want to come look at the house before they go put an offer in or whatever. I'm just getting really discouraged right now. How's the RE market in your area, Lisa? Hopefully not as slow as here. I had to chuckle at the price discrepancies. I looked at your listing and laughed at what that amount of money will buy in this area.. We're listed well below that, and we probably have twice the square footage as you do. It just boggles my mind how expensive housing is on the West Coast! (Btw, I'm not trying to say my house is bigger and better, its just amazig to me what price differences there are out there)

OK, enough about me!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Me again....









I posted pix of Sarah's new hairdo on the YG! THANK YOU THANK YOU to our muse, Lily, and Sarah for sharing the pix of Lily's new do!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Incredible Hairdos, Lily & Sarah. Truly magnificent. I want a curly redhead.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Sarah'sMama said:


> January 20 is a FANTASTIC day for a birthday. I know what I'll be voting for in the poll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I'll post a link to the virtual tour on the YG.... Tons of luck with the open house this weekend!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

We've got alot of redheads among our maymamas, don't we?

Now I'm *definitely* coming to visit, els, since I'll be staying in a FAMOUS PERSON"S PLACE!
But you've been famous all along!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

OK, who's the postypants now?







Just tell me to shut up!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Okay Sherri... I'm trying a new "don't say nap" regimine today. I got Mia a little cd player for her room and today is Day 1 of Operation Quiet Time. I think listening to music will help keep her in her room for ~30 min ore so. Who knows... she might even *gasp*, fall asleep! Wish me luck!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
I'll post a link to the virtual tour on the YG.... Tons of luck with the open house this weekend!


Good lord, your house is great. And I would love middle-of-nowhere Maine. Sigh.

So where's the pics of the new house, postypants?

And on the redhead thing - we specifically selected a redheaded sperm donor and not a bit of it has shown up in E! Your kids have my dream hair!!! We hope that this next one can get some red curls out of the deal.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Red Curly is my dreamhair too. sigh.

Sherri Postypants, you really are outta control. And yes, you are welcome anytime in Juan Gabriel's house!!! Viet's comment was, maybe he'll see Sol and his heart will melt and he will sell (finance) you the house! yeaaaah riiiight.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I bow down to the undisputed current posty-pants, miss Sherri
















Lisa and Sherri- good luck with the house selling- one good thing about apartment living is that moving is really simple, so I don't envy ya'll.

Elsanne- I am glad you're getting things fixed. Moldy roof- yuck!

Meg and others with sleep woes: L has been getting up earlier and EARLIER and _EARLIER_ and not napping much.







: He used to consistantly get 11 hours, which I never thought was enough anyway. I have finally purchased a VERY expensive $50 alarm clock with CD player and MP3 capability, and we are starting a new program next week: first the morning music comes on, then it's time for mommy milk. (I'm thinkin' that movement by Dvorak, or the one from the William Tell Overture). I've basically drawn the line at going in before 6:15 am, which means dh lies next to ds as he screams for half an hour or more.







: Something has to give. I hope this super-expensive purchase does the trick.

Jstar- see ya soon. I am SO BAD I am supposed to be paying bills right now.

Emily- first you'll be in the middle of a big move, and then you'll get preggers.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

red curly is bill's scared-of-getting-a-child-with-such-hair-color hair... both his sisters are red hair variants and very fair skinned (auburn red and strawberry blonde).

stefan is sleeping, my dad is napping and marek is playing happily with his legos while thomas the tank engine plays on the tv, so i have a few more minutes to write a note to you all.

on the freak outs, bill is working from home for the next two weeks. i don't know quite what that means our days will look like, but i am relieved. perhaps now that stefan is turning a month old (on monday!!! yipes!!! where did the month go?) some patterns will begin to emerge and i can better gauge each day's activities. mostly i just don't want to be alone at home with both of them for many hours each day since i know that makes me more edgy and prone to stress and anger and marek really likes the change of a different environment for a little while each day, too. bill asked me if i wanted him to go on family leave for the next two weeks but then told me that it probably wouldn't make sense for him to do that because people will be calling him anyway since he is the only one who knows the entirety of how this particular piece of software he's working on all works together. and if people are going to be calling him anyway, then why not get paid for working when you actually are working? i reminded him that he also needs to sleep because he becomes increasingly grumpy when he doesn't get enough, which means that he can't just shift his workday to 10pm-6am and expect to be helpful to me during the normal daylight awake times. we'll see how the beginning of the week goes...

stefan is feeling and looking bigger already, which i guess makes sense since he is turning a month old on monday. we'll probably find out just how much bigger sometime next week when we go to our midwife's office for our 4 weeks appointment. that's where the scale is that weighed him at birth. he's eating well and pooping and peeing plenty, and my milk seems to be sufficient so most days i'm not too worried. i do think about it at least once each day, though, and i wish i had a reliable and accurate scale accessible to me close by.

the drama of the two year old is going on at our house constantly as well. strong insistence of having what he wants right at that moment, excessive whininess, "pwease, pwease, pwease...", screaming, etc. etc... gaaaaaaaaaaah... i've tried acknowledging his feelings but he gets madder and more upset. i've tried redirecting and that seems to work best but not all the time. running out of tools to try, though. and bill and i have different methods of addressing the situations, which we know need to be more consistent but since we haven't found a successful way of dealing with it, we keep trying different things. also, the ways we keep trying don't feel quite right so i'm wondering what other things people do... perhaps i will peruse the gd forum a little...

okay, crackers keep ending up on the floor instead of in marek's mouth, so i'm going to go.








to my may mamas... mmf!

~claudia


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I don't think I can keep up with this flurry of posting, since I'm just popping in. But I read everyone's post and I'm thinking positive/supportive/sympathic/amused/etc vibes your way.

Sign me up for red curly hair, too.

I just wanted to share my weird dream: I dreamt that my mastitis was really caused by my swallowing a string (which travelled to my breast and got tangled up and caused a plugged duct). And the cure for this (according to the dream dr.) was to do a needle aspiration of the string.









And L is commando crawling.







also. She's still slow, but it kind of freaks me out.

Okay, gotta go. My mom is here and dinner is ready (I made it, but I'm taking a nursing break while dh serves







).


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Quote:

Okay, I am obsessed with all things fertility...are you just doing "that other thing" and temping? Are you interested in suggestions/books/ideas for fertility tracking and awareness? Tell me to buzz off if you must...
Sure- load me up on info. We're charting on fertility friend, and I have TCOYF as my main reference. I'm thinking of throwing the big bucks at it this month and investing in some OPKs, just so I can feel like I have more things to obsess about than are hours in the day. My chart is here if anyone wants to really get into this with us. Because I know you have the time for that.







:

We're having serious toddler drama here. Today's diatribe: "You NEVER let me do that!" (in response to such horrors as "can you please close the door so the bugs don't fly in?" and "I think we will play at this playground for ten more minutes then it will be time to go home.") I'm just waiting for the next step: "It's NOT FAIR!" And his drama is so hurty hurty- he will run off and cry in the corner to punish us. Or he will stand in the middle of a crowd and look really really pathetic, like a little lost boy, so random strangers will start to look nervous because they don't know if they should do something about this poor little waif. He did this at the airport the other day and I swear I thought someone was going to call the police on us. But then two minutes later he's forgotten the whole shenanigans and is laughing and climbing all over us again.

Are other babes hitting? I think we talked about this before, but we're having a lot of trouble with him hitting me out of frustration. I try to remind him that hitting is not allowed and that there are consequences, but he seems to get caught up in the heat of the moment and isn't thinking about consequences when he does it. Any advice?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Emmalola I don't know if this would work for y'all but I just go away when she hits me. Then she cries and comes after me. She doesn't hit me much at all.

ETA that I also let her know I don't want to play with/be around someone who hits me.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Claudia- glad Bill was able to work something semi-reasonable out. Try #3 next week for a visit???







I could take M and L out somewhere if that would be helpful. Oh, and about the chicken, I'm glad M liked it







I just threw in the potatoes (organic of COURSE







) some salt, pepper, thyme, oregano, and a wee bit of oil thrown on top. (Can't remember what kind of oil- bulk from People's co-op, so good stuff). Just baked uncovered for an hour







.

Oh- a note to all on halloween costumes: take jstar's lead and start early! Isaac actually put on the shrek hood when I came over.







Then I brought home the giraffe costume and Luke _refused_ to try it until dh and I had been wearing it around on our heads for the evening.









Seeing jstar's fam reminded me how much I miss hanin out with other mamas and kiddos. I pretty much just work and come home and crash with my own little fam. Missin me some Sarah and Lily time too. It shall happen at some point.









Maybe it's the shortening of the days: it makes me want to sit around the fire and chat with my tribe. I notice many of us are a little chattier these days. (Except where's Renae? Are you out there? Are you OK?)

Must clean dishes. Then going to bed early. Can't take the 5:45 am wake-ups. Zzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OMG, Renae!!! Wherefore is she??? I miss the early morning posts. Starting the day off the Mama Faery way.

Despite all of us here in my world having respiratorial distress, which I am highly suspect of it's cause, I am totally LOVING the new house. It is sooo much bigger and better than my other place. Gotta run take Sol to school.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
Then I brought home the giraffe costume and Luke _refused_ to try it until dh and I had been wearing it around on our heads for the evening.


















i hope he likes it. at least you have a couple of weeks to get him used to it. that's my tactic too. (and you motivated me to pay my bills last night too!)

els the new movie star house sounds luverrrly







: post pics in the journal yes? i love seeing different architecture

hitting. yes. oh yes. in my world this is an improvement over biting sadly. so now we are working on the hitting and kicking.

man. we brought the kiddos into my office this morning for our holiday group photo and i bought a dozen donuts. and i ate 2 and drank some apple cider. and now i feel SOOOOOOO GROSS. that was *such* a bad idea







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jstar, get it STRAIGHT, he is a singer/composer, not a moviestar!







HAHAHA I just wrote "composter" and then fixed it.

Whenever I get my hands on a digital camera, man, the world is MINE. Check my blog everbody for glorious MEMEMEME photos of me dancing and feeling important teacherlike. From the workshop in Mexico City.

Doughnuts mmmm but yeah can imagine feeling gross after two.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

perhaps computer will return this week???

until then...just a wave...

sherri--so excited for the move! what a great time of year to settle in at your new location! hope the transition goes well for the girlies and what a sweetie that sarah is with her new lily-bob haircut! and lily being darling sweet herself! C is really hating having her hair combed/tamed these days so a chop might be in our near future as well.

kk---can't believe l is already on the move....yowza!!

renae--miss your purpley posts too!

els---was just going to comment that I absolutely loved the pics on your bloggy. You look just radiant and HAPPY in that top one...so in your element! so glad the house repairs are being made and that you're loving the new digs...hope everyone is feeling well soon!

C had much fun yesterday making DH his birthday cake from scratch. she is so neat with the pouring and mixing that I almost didn't need to help her that much (except for the oven bit)

Sleep? I think C is getting about 13/14 hours a day now, but that had been more like 11/12. She sleeps better when we have more park time or just long strolls to the bakery. Some days though she does manage without a nap if we're busier.

lisa---good luck with the house! And please tell me that the towels aren't always folded that neatly on the counter?







.......and *hugs* so sorry to hear about your uncle. DH just lost his cousin to cancer and not so long after the diagnosis so it is tough. Tougher still with your dad's illness. And on top of that taking on a greater share of physical tasks and a two year old. phew. What are you doing to take care of you?

okay, done with random replies for now...hopefully will have some new pics to share next week. and let this be a PSA to you to print/make cds/etc of all your digital pics so you don't lose thousands of them like I did! (so pssst....sherri, when you get settled from your move can you email me any you have from august.







)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ack. I'm dyin here. I can't believe what a mega huge honkin amount of work mere existence can be. I am dying. Please consult blog for yesterday's trauma. I work so very, very hard just to keep it all together and not lose it. It amazes me to what extent parenting really shows you what you're made of.

I am passing the test. Barely, but respectably. *deeeep breath*

Heather get a new 'puter for heaven's sake. No person, especially a maymama who is required to post frequently, or even infrequently, should suffer the lack of computers when they abound so.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Lisa! Your place is beautiful! It just strikes me as a warm, inviting, home-y place. No doubt you'll get an offer quite soon! Are you moving very far away? Do you have a moving date set yet?

Heather, no prob, I'll email you some photos of August. You might need to remind me, though.









Send all your prayers/good vibes this way purdy-please! I talked to my realtor last night, and apparently Thursday's showing went quite well. The buyers have narrowed down their choices to three houses, with ours being among them. Please send some mucho big gigantic house selling vibes please! I would be so incredibly excited to sell this house soooon!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

ACK! elsanne! What a shitty day for sho! I'm glad that Paypal is siding with you and crediting your account, but still, sucks you have no moola. So sorry ot hear of it! Hope you and the girlies recover from the sniffs. When does su madre arrive in Mexico?


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi all-
I'm working on a cold, wet Saturday night. Would much rather be home snuggling with my sweetie, but alas, I am here. So, I figured checking in with my gals online might make me feel better.

Renae, I miss your posts, too! Come back to us!!! But, I get the busy thing.

Lisa-you have a great place there and it does look awfully tidy. I hope it sells quickly.

Sherri-I told you on the YG, but what a gorgeous place. I wish all of you May mamas selling homes a quick sell. It's so interesting seeing the different cost of real estate across the country.

Elsanne-I took a look at your blog just now and love your belly dancing pics. You are definitely in your element, I can tell.

Heather-hope the computer gets fixed quickly. Good reminder to back up digital pics...we need to do that, too.

Dh and I had a date last night. My mom was visiting and she actually put G to bed two nights this week when I had to work, so we figured a Friday night movie would work. We went to see "The Departed" at our local one-screener and it was very good. Just nice to get out for a while. It was great to spend time with my mom. It's reassuring that G is fine with folks who he gets to spend time with. Now, to develop some sort of relationship with people here!

G went to bed for grandma fine last night, but started coughing and had a runny nose. So we laid low today and I wiped his nose a lot. He was actually in pretty good spirits even though he seems to have an on and off fever. We're treating it with some homeopathics, so I hope it will pass fairly quickly.

No hitting here, but he definitely doesn't want to help do some things he used to. Not sure of the best way to deal with that, we just take it as it comes.

Okay, I better do some more actual work, I guess. Talk to you all later.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

hi gals. sherri, check the blog now. New exciting updates. The recipient of the money had no idea what was going on.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm telling you Els, today has been the most serendipitous good day. So many clouds have cleared, the proverbial sun broke through and I've heard nothing but good solutions to bad problems today.

We saw a man propose to his girlfriend today. They were overjoyed and it was a beautiful reminder of hope and love. And we saw it just as I was coming out of a fancy shoe store where I found a gorgeous pair of shoes on sale for $25 (reg price was $120). HOW CAN THAT NOT MAKE ANY DAY GREAT??????


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

The SHOES, Meg, the SHOES!!! That makes MY day, and I didn't even get the shoes!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

sounds like a great day, and a day with shoes no less, Meg!

WHEW *wipes brow* Glad things look like they'll be resolving. Sux it happened in the first place, but itsounds like this guy is somewhat honest.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

how sassy am I?
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/Produc...inapink_ra.jpg


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

BTW, Sherri, the cd player is a huge hit with Mia. She's been spending a lot of time in there... "I want to chill out with a cd", she says.







Quiet time in replacement of the nap was a huge success. She stayed in there for an hour. No sleeping, but that's okay. She seemed recharged. And I know I was.









Best wishes to all with all the selling of homes and impending moves. That stuff makes me







: .


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

You gals make my day.

Elsanne, wow. I read all this in the space of minutes, and feel the whirlwind. Glad it turned out ok - let us know the final result.

Meg - shoes, proposals, oh my. Sassy and sweet.

Jacqueline - thinking of you, mama. I wish your new city was PDX so we could hang out and create community IRL...









Sherri - here's lots of house-selling vibes. How could they not want that beautiful dwelling? It really is amazing how different housing prices are depending on location. You would NOT want to know how much my falling-apart, no-foundation, fixer could fetch in PDX.

Speaking of, DH has been hard at work putting up a roof-thingy and arbor-thingy on our back deck. I am so proud of him. It looks great. I am starting to feel like our house is actually going to look cool someday. Those PDX mamas can attest to how it looks now.









We currently have a fruit-fly problem. It sucks. I am trying to clap-kill them right now as I post. Sucks.

So I am kind of having an epiphany. I've been in school to be a midwife, right? I like pregnant mamas and babies, right? Well, a lot of nurse-midwifery is well-woman care, basic gyne-stuff. I always thought I'd be the catching-babies type, not so much into the nuts-n-bolts vagina stuff. But, the last few lectures we've had on it have really interested me. I find that I'm interested in the personal aspect - like, how to talk with teenagers coming in for their first appointment, etc. I remember way back in the way back when I was 16 and coming in for my first birth control pills...that nurse practitioner really respected me and made me feel normal, KWIM? I want to be that kind of practitioner. Anyway, just thought I'd share.







Maybe emmalola can relate.

DH is upstairs putting Lily to bed. We've started an official "routine" of reading 3-4 books and telling her she can do the rest in the past week or so. As in, she can read some more, lie down, whatever. Just has to stay in bed. Some nights are fine; some are whiny. But I think she's starting to get it. That we're not *punishing* her, but that it's just normal to go to sleep by yourself. Last night was great - she just said, "Good night, Mama and Papa" and went to sleep. Awesome. I hope it continues. Probably won't. These are the things that they don't tell you when you're pregnant...

I love you all - house-selling, new-house-living, gestating, new-babe-having, TTC-ing, internet-addicted mamas!









*mwah*

Sarah


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Them's be some sassy shoes, miss mamameg!

yay for your epiphany! I think you could have such a positive imact on so many, Sarah. And it sounds like the perfect profession for you, you can help mamas birth babies, and also take care of women and treat them as a whole. Exciting for you to have such a great future!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarah, that sounds awesome and I know you'd be great at it. I can relate because at one point in my life I had similar dreams, I thought being an ob/gyn or midwife would be ideal. Go for it, mama! We need more practitioners like you out there.

Meg, cute shoes. Totally impractical. Incredibly cute. Try them on cobblestones! Actually, it's impressive what the women here wear on cobblestones. High heels n stuff.

Last night I kind of had a "moment": I was thinking about The Big Lebowski (one day I will get over it, I swear. I had just posted in my blog titling the entry with a line), and Sol was all over me, being tired and obnoxious. I begin to feel the rage rise within me, so wanting to be "off duty" and done with her who would not sleep in the car although we drove around 25 minutes. She began to hit me (which she very rarely does). I turned to her and began to say in a very uptight voice, "Then you need to Go To Sleep! Either play by yourself, or go to sleep!" And I realized, she really needed to sleep, and it wasn't her fault. So I picked up her, reaching down deep for my last tendrils of patience, and as I walked downstairs with her I remembered a fellow mama with 3, who said the best tool was a sense of humor, and I said aloud, "This aggression will not stand, man!"* And made myself laugh which was a complete 360 from the previous tone of voice I had just had, and it gave Sol pause. We went to the bed and she was out within minutes, with no TETA or other toddler drama.

*This is a line from the movie, if you don't know.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Okay! Let's see how far I can get on a friend's laptop while her DS is napping! I'm babysitting him so they could go to a play and I swear, I don't think I've seen much of my OWN family all weekend!








Yesterday I went to a friends house in CT to help her take care of her newborn TWIN boys!







: Crazy, amazing stuff! They were like 6 pounds each so a good weight and totally healthy, but they looked SO TINY to me!!







: It was so sweet. I brought them, food and changed diapers (teeeeeny tiny cloth! Aww!) and basically just held newborns all day!

She also has a 3yo DD who is still trying to adjust but GET THIS: At bedtime, I took her upstairs, and lay next to her while we read one story. Then I had to lie next to her for oh, 2 minutes, and then I left the room!
And she STAYED in her bed! And SLEPT!!

!!!

When I came back down I asked my friend, "PLEASE tell me that someday ROwan will do that!!!" And she was like "oh yeah, SOMEday, he will!"







Her DD was rather similar to Rowan with the sleeping, so...yeah.

I'm so sorry I haven't kept up this month...I did read/skim a bit just now, and you all are in my thoughts with





















This whole weekend I was barely at the puter, and NEXT weekend....DH and I go to VEGAS, baby!







: Saturday is our 5-year anniversary and we're doin it up right!
Rowan will be at his Gramma and Papa's on Friday, and we leave Friday night and return Monday morning. Short weekend but it will be SO MUCH FUN!









My back is hurting from using this weird laptop so I'ma gonna go...I will try to post more soon! I MISS YOU all very very muchly! Especially when I hear about some of you meeting/hanging out...I need more playdates, and I need to find a way out to Mexico!







Heehee.

Firswt though, quick "OMG" Rowan moment. He swore in CONTEXT!! We were leaving to see a friend for tea and to pick something up for church, I think it was Thursday after nap. He didn't want to go, was whining, stalling, and finally, I got us to the door. He is whining about something...and then he drops his sippy cup. He looks down at it and exclaims, "OH SH*T!!!"
















I couldn't show him how amused and proud I was (hey man! He used the words the right way!







) or the shock at my little baby swearing, so I just said something like "oops! oh no! Let's just pick up the cup and go to the car, blah blah..." Hahaha. Whooo boy.









I LOVE Tbe Big Lebowski. I need to see it again.









I've been having a LOT of moments as a parent where I am mostly proud of how I dealt with something, say, a public tantrum...but then, inside, I am BOILING over with stress. I'm not letting it out all over Rowan (or DH for that matter) but dude, keeping my cool outwardly can take its toll.

More on that later. It's getting dark in here and my back hurts.









Thanks for thinking about me. I am here! I could never stay awaqy for long...







Love to you all.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Elsanne- I agree that humor is what keeps me from assaulting my child sometimes, plus it actually helps _him_ as well as me on occassion, to get out of whatever funk we're in together.

Sarah- it is so wonderful that you're liking more and more aspects of your field- hooray







. Oh, and my new-mama friend called gushing about how wonderful it was to meet you and how great it was to feel supported by lots of mamas when she was feeling so isolated, so thanks.







I hope your dh isn't doing that roof work in the rain we're having today! I love the rain.







, but it's not so great for yardwork (I had to plant flowers in a hail storm when I worked grounds crew in college- that was cold and miserable).

Meg and Sarah- I am so jealous (oh, I mean happy, yah, happy!) about your sleep success. Hooray for independent toddlers.

Jacqueline- I'm glad you were able to get a date with your hubby, and that G does so well with his grandma.









Sherri- hopin that seller bites.

Heatherfeather- I keeping thinking about all those pictures you lost. How tragic! It's just not fair. If I could, I would wave my wand and make them all come back for you. Is that why it's taking so long to fix your computer? Because you're trying to save the data? I hope you can get back to computer-land soon.

Renae, seriously, are you OK? I'm starting to get worried about you!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Whew! We cross-posted, gal! Good to see you!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i've been wondering how rowan's sleep crazies have been







: any progress? progress in that department seems slow usually (at least with isaac). he's waking up a lot and crying to come in our bed 'scared' his new bedtime thing is kissing each of my ears over and over. he kissed my ear one night and it gave me the tickles so now he thinks this is the.most.hilarious.thing.ever!

i planted several plants in the rain today. my little helper didn't last as long as i did but he had fun getting wet too. i was making good progress until i found this awesome pottery flower deep in the dirt (a big broken piece but still cool looking). and then i accidentally broke it







and cut my thumb on it and got woozy and had to come in. i planted 2 rhodies, a forsythia, a birds nest spruce, 2 burning bushes and a red twig dogwood. but none of the bulbs dangit. they were next on the list. a few other things need to be planted in spots where i currently have MASSIVE blooming cosmos and dahlias so i don't want to yank those til they croak. i'm thinking about this lasagne gardening method and how i could use it to make a gravel seating area. i pretty much want it to be even with the grass level though so i don't think there is much of a way to avoid digging up the grass to put it in. harumph. we also need to dig a dry well for our downspout. SOON. it is a major cause of basement leakage and we need to dig a trench out like 8 feet or so from the house. fun.

i had a good day of deep cleaning yesterday. very satisfying (and rare for me!)







and then we got out our halloween decorations. fun







i'm really fine with the rain this weekend because i'm just feeling homey do-nothingish. work is about all i can deal with these days.

the real estate thing is nuts. i'm amazed by the expanse of sherri's lawn. i hope the buyer bites. and i hope A&L's house buyer comes to the open house (was it today?). the market is really cooling here. which is ok i think. it was a little frenetic there for a while. of course i hope it doesn't DROP but it didn't seem realistic to grow 20% in a year or whatever it was doing last year. they just put the house across the street on the market even though they aren't done remodeling it yet. dorks. none of the bathrooms have sinks or toilets yet and the kitchen isn't even close to being done. i think it was a bit premature listing it. they managed to squeeze 4 bedrooms and 4 baths and it is basically the same size house as ours. whoa nelly.

heatherfeather - that sucks about your photos. i just uploaded a bunch to get prints. i should do more!

sarah - 'nuts and bolts vagina stuff' made me laugh









meg - what a BARGAIN! and how cute and fun!

elsanne - i can't believe that money thing. whoa. and i saw the big lebowski like 10 years ago and i don't remember any of it. i must watch it again if it is so quote worthy!

jaq - a movie date sounds fun. we haven't done that in 4-evarrrrrrrrr

ps. i've moved on from being nauseous (SUPER YAY!) and even managed to forget that i'm pregnant most of the weekend. now i'm onto my least favorite aspect of pregnancy which is the noncooperative bowels














the worst i tell ya. so there's your TMI for the day


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

omg i reached







posts!!!!!!!!! and i hadn't even realized. woo woo.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

woohoo for 1000 posts! and i hear ya on the pooping thing... i clearly remember lamenting my need to do so to all you not so long ago (but it seems like forever in a way, too...)

fiddle: mon, wed or fri this week are totally open. wanna come over?

els: must watch big lebowski again. maybe tonight...

yay for house almost-selling, sherri and yay for listing the house, lisa...

oht and bill is grumping at me so gotta go...

~claudia


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Note to the May Mamas:

*Do not*
1. take your child to the pumpkin patch/farm all day
2. then go to a friends house which results in skipping nap
3. plan to get dinner on the way home but when your child falls asleep decide to skip dinner and just put her into bed with some nursing...

BECAUSE YOU AND/OR YOUR CHILD WILL IMPLODE.

Dear Lord, give me strength.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Oooh, Lisa -









Been there.














:

We're currently experiencing some sort of ants-in-pants syndrome, perhaps brought on by too much sugar (??).


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Claudia- oooh! oooh! Dibs on Wednesday morning!

Jstar- 1000 posteroonies!!!







:














:





















Woo hoo!

Lisa- I hope you and your lil sweety get some good calories/sleep and do not, infact, become reduced to nothingness.









A few good things in our lives:
1. I rocked at church tonight. I lead worship (pastor was gone, no-one else wanted to step up, so I basically mc'd), I served communion (I had signed up for that), AND I cooked part of the meal (got talked into that). I enjoyed feeling so capable, after feeling so exhausted and useless lately.
2. Luke has entered the world of the talkers. He is using two word sentences like crazy now, and occassionally comes out with a three-worder.
3. I have started producing colostrum! So excited to do any little thing to boost my big boy's immunity during the winter.
4. We checked out a book from the library with a grumpy donkey in it. L is constantly saying "grumpy donkey" and it cracks me up.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Note to the May Mamas:

*Do not*
1. take your child to the pumpkin patch/farm all day
2. then go to a friends house which results in skipping nap
3. plan to get dinner on the way home but when your child falls asleep decide to skip dinner and just put her into bed with some nursing...

BECAUSE YOU AND/OR YOUR CHILD WILL IMPLODE.

Dear Lord, give me strength.

I am enjoying some mirthful moments at your expense...because of the great way you shared this! Not at your expense, per se, but you understand?









Fiddle, you said "posteroonies".
And yay about the church thing! How cool and what a great community builder you are! Rock on, sistah, and give yourself a break for feeling lumpy & lethargic while pregnant. It's real, it's not only forgivable but completely worthy of being indulged. You are MAKING a PERSON with your own BODY! How easy could that be? It's NOT!!!

Jstar, I am psyched for your seen-yer-member-dom. I myself have not availed myself of the many benefits that provides.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

It was, as I implied earlier, a bad night. Eleanor has moved to her big girl bed and it's proven to be a challenge. She seems unable to fall asleep on her own in it and she generally ends up asleep on the floor in front of her nightlight with creases on her face from a pile of books. As flashback-to-my-childhood that is, it's not good. She is seriously sleep deprived and thus cranky beyond belief. We disassembled her crib so there is really no going back - and I doubt that would help anyway - so we just have to push on.

Thanks all for the comments on the cuteness of our house. It is NOT always that neat, but it turns out I like it that way so I am hoping we can keep it up when we move. The open house went well. Several interested people came through and our realtor felt good about it. I don't know if anyone will put in an offer though. The market has cooled and it getting late in the season. We need to move though, so I hope we get some action fast. We looked at some houses this weekend and I found myself depressed because we can't afford a decent 3 bedroom house in the part of the bay area we'd like to be in (Peninsula)&#8230;so, San Jose it will be. I really loved the house we saw a few weeks ago (huge lot, hardwood floors), but it sold, and now nothing looks as good.

Sorry guys, I am self-absorbed and depressing.

Hip hip hooray for 1000 posts, jstar!
And good for you, fiddle. Whenever you talk about your church family I am excited for you.
Nice to see you again, Renae
Super cute shoes, Meg. Now what are you going to wear with them???

I need to get to work and, I am sorry for being so blah today&#8230;I need to snap out of it.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I REALLY NEED A NAP, so I am gonna just post a HUGE







to Lisa (and Alison!) The sleep-deprived crankiness, ouchy!

This has been a REEEEAAAALLLLY long weekend that continued into today, so I have to sneak a snooze in while Rowan naps. I'll post more later.

But on Friday, DH and I are off to VEGAS, BABY!





















for our 5th wedding anniversary. Yay!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Grumpy donkey. Grumpy donkey. ee-ah, I'm a grumpy donkey (except actually, I'm unaffiliated, and I'm in a pretty good mood). Grumpy donkey!!!

Latest weird dream: T put a rubber sea slug into the gas tank of the car. I freaked out, but then we learned that it would just dissolve in the gasoline and not hurt the engine. Someone explain, please?

I'll type madly and quickly (Z is asleep), but may have to go at any second (due to wake up).

Ack on the imploding E, Lisa. And the state of the Bay Area real estate market has something to do with why we left (which I know you don't want to do). We were in a tiny 2 BR in a marginal neighborhood. There are good areas in SJ, but the search for a new place can be such a drag.

I swear that being constipated is just about the worst feeling in the world (and a good poop... feels better than, uh, well, you know







).

Hi Renae, nice to see you. Have fun in Vegas!

MCSB, I appreciated your gyno







post. Because yeah, I wish someone like you had been there for *my* first pap smear.

Meg,







on the shoes, but too girly for me.







(Guess that's why they're *your* shoes














)

Ooh, Jacquie,







on the date. I think going to the movies is the BEST, because it's so impossible to do with kids. (And I'll bet the runny nose is from us







: ).

Vibes to Sarah on the house selling...

Vibes to Els--I'll check your blog later.

Okay, gotta go. Our next 2 weekends are pretty much destroyed because of in-law stuff (I'll whine privately on the yg later). Send me strength.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 

So I am kind of having an epiphany. I've been in school to be a midwife, right? I like pregnant mamas and babies, right? Well, a lot of nurse-midwifery is well-woman care, basic gyne-stuff. I always thought I'd be the catching-babies type, not so much into the nuts-n-bolts vagina stuff. But, the last few lectures we've had on it have really interested me. I find that I'm interested in the personal aspect - like, how to talk with teenagers coming in for their first appointment, etc. I remember way back in the way back when I was 16 and coming in for my first birth control pills...that nurse practitioner really respected me and made me feel normal, KWIM? I want to be that kind of practitioner. Anyway, just thought I'd share.







Maybe emmalola can relate.

I can totally relate. There's a lot of stuff you have to muck through in nursing school, but when you find something that resonates, it's special. I remember going up to guest speakers after a lecture, just because I wanted to say something to them. Like they were celebrities!

I'm so far from 1000 posts. That will happen when the lentil is about to go to college. :yawning: ah, well.

Potty time is going well, for those following along at home. The lentil is on day 2 of his big boy underwear, and he's had his share of accidents. Although I doubt he thinks they are accidents. Yesterday he crapped in his pants and just went on playing, despite the incredible odor. I was pretty cranky about that one, and then whilst cleaning it up the phone rang. up to elbows in poop, I quickly rinsed off and ran to the phone. After only three rings, the caller hung up. I went back to my dootie. the cell phone rang, and when I had just gotten to it the caller hung up. This time I just called sweets, because I KNEW it was him. He was in the process of calling me AGAIN, and didn't get my call. So I waited until his call went through, hung up on him, then called him back and







him out. He was calling to ask me where the freaking salvation army was so he could drop off a load of donatables. All that for directions. So yeah, this was about potties, right? How about my potty mouth? Why is there no smilie for happy potty kids? So the lentil had three accidents yesterday, but this morning he sat on the potty and went and was very very proud of himself. It's sweet to see him so happy with himself.

I keep telling myself that the reward for this is that I won't have to change diapers or buy any more diapers again. Keeping my eyes on the prize, I am.
Maybe I won't feel so guilty about my grandedecafskimmilktwopumppumpkinspicelatte now that I'm not buying diapers and wipes anymore.

Nervous- we're meeting with the real estate agent in a few hours. very excited. wish me luck! I can't wait to have my own space again.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Just wanted to say that I have been reading MM blogs this snowy day (you know who you are... in part because there's only so many of us who blog







) and I am amused and shocked and sympathic.







s (The dinner thing sounds like a form of torture--so does the paypal thing--and remind me what happens in TBL after that line?







) Plus the pink hat is super spiffy, as are the shoe icon thingies.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

It's when the Dude gets thrown into Mr. Lebowski's limo to explain why the kidnappers didn't get the money. The Dude is concerned about spilling his drink. He got the line from watching George Sr. on TV explaining our involvement in Iraq (the early 90s).








:
I just watched part of TBL again last night. I only have the one movie, sooooo...


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Mmmm---gah!!!














:

I am soooooo tired. I should be packing but everytime I try, I get overwhelmed. I do have some things in the one carry-on DH and I are sharing, but what SHOES will I wear, mamas?? We are staying at the Stratosphere Hotel which is at the veeeeeeeery top of the Strip, so, we will have tons of walking in store for us. But I want to wear a pretty dress and I cannot wear sneakers with it!







:

I know, NONE of you care about this, because I am going to Vegas and you are not.







: BUT! I will share pictures so that you may live vicariously through me. And I will search for an Elvis and make sure to get a picture with him as well!








I have a thing about Elvis. Hee hee.

I am very excited about my trip, which omg is in three days! But Rowan's nose started to run this afternoon, thus causing me way too much worry.







I hope it's just that and nothing else.

Wow, the potty learning adventures!







I am SO SCARED to start on that path, but he might be getting closer to ready...he has been waking dry for about three mornings! So I think I may put him on the potty tomorrow morning and see if he pees.








He's also been sitting on his little potty and saying "I go pee too!" So cute.

Oh, real quick about the Sleep Adventure; at naptimes, I have taken to reminding him that after his diaper change, we nurse, and then he HAS to lie still with his eyes closed if he wants me to pat his back! I've walked out of the room when he got all wriggly, and when he saw I was serious he said "MAMA! Come back! Pat the back, night night!" and then he laid still. It only happened once and there wasn't really any tears (not to say pre-nap tantrums haven't happened...but I've only needed to prove I meant what I said once so far) and I also pushed the nap a bit later, which seemed to help. He goes down at 12:45-1 as opposed to 12-12:30 now. Bedtime is 8ish still. He wakes a couple times at night but the unearthly screaming seems to have stopped, without any real effort from DH and I.







A phase? I just DO NOT KNOW anymore, mamas!









Wait, KK...did you say SNOW?!?!?!







It's cold here but I am NOT READY for snow!!! Eek!

I love that you quote TBL Elsanne! The Dude abides in you! I have only seen that movie ONCE, but it is so memorable. I need to rent it!
I own very few movies, but that is sadly not one of them. Almost Famous and High Fidelity, those I own!
























Part of the reason my early morning posts are more rare is because DH goes to work later now (new job is great! He works 20 minutes away and is very happy to have coworkers closer to his age--he was at least 15 or so years younger than the people at his last job; though he liked them all a lot, he didn't have as much in common with them) and Rowan is waking at random times thus making it harder for me to be on the computer in the mornings...even with his morning PBS ritual.







:

I have a song by AFI (snot-nosed straightedge vegan punk kids' music--why oh why do I listen to bands that kids at LEAST 10 years younger than I listen to? It makes concerts kind of awkward.







) stuck in my head. Mostly because I have been watching the beautiful androgynous band in a really pretty video on YouTube lately. Remember my Incubus obsession of months past? (speaking of, Incubus will have a NEW album in November!







) Yeah. AFI has replaced it. I am a little ashamed.







: They have a MySpace page!!









Okay, mamas, off to bed with me.







I







you all!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

must post about the dumb-daddy moment of the day:

so bill is working from home this week and next, but a good friend and sister mdc mama here in the portland area had major surgery a few weeks ago and is not yet able to drive but so in need of mama company for herself and kid company for her three little ones so i decided that M, S and i would go visit her this morning. so while S napped on the couch and M ate breakfast while bill supervised, I took a quick shower and packed the diaper bag and put it in the car and started packing the snack bag along with goodies for my mama friend but then S started to wake up so I got M's diaper changed and clothes changed and changed S's diaper one more time before I nursed him and we were going to leave. since we weren't going to be home, bill decided to go to the office so he went off to shower and get his bag ready while M played and S nursed. bill walks out and starts getting ready to leave and i ask him to finish packing the snack bag and he brings it over by the front door so we can grab it as we leave, but i ask him to bring it out and put it in the trunk of my car as he is walking out. i remind him again as he is opening the front door and he grabs it.

S finishes nursing, i grab my keys and purse and get the boys in their carseats. we drive 15 minutes down the road to my friend's home, i park the car and get out and open the trunk to get our stuff together before getting the boys out. no bag. i check the floor of the backseat. nada. i check the floor of the front seat, just to be sure i didn't overlook it. nopers. i grab my cell phone and call bill on his office line, his cell phone, the office line again, the cell phone again. i have no snacks for M, which i know he will need and want and i don't want to impose on my friend who just had major surgery a few weeks ago, and the food bag also contains two packages of frozen yummy appetizers from trader joe's that are rapidly defrosting somewhere so i know i have to go and get them or have them brought to me. since i can't reach bill, i just hop in the car and start driving. as i'm sending bill a text message asking where the food bag is because it's not in my car and asking if it is in his (which i know it is), he calls me back.

me: where is the bag of food that i asked you to put in my car? because it's not in my car. is it in your car?
him: (20 seconds of silence) omig*d, i think it is... (more silence) i'll bring it to you...
me: i'm already on the road driving back to your office to get it... i'll call you later.

i hang up, trying to choke back tears. i wanted to laugh about it, i knew i would be laughing about at some point in the future (hopefully sooner rather than later), but i was just so fuming mad about the 15 minute drive that would now turn into an hour drive and i wasn't sure if S would be content in the car that long so i might not even get back to my friend's house and just go home instead. i was practically hyperventilating at this point and i decided i needed a tall soy chai from starbucks so i head to the only drive through starbucks in the area which happens to be on the way from my friend's house to bill's office anyway but i hit absolutely every friggin' red light possible along the way, which exasperates me even further.

after i obtain my delish soy chai, i continue to bill's office, hitting absolutely every friggin' red light along that drive as well, even yelling out "why am i hitting absolutely every f***ing red light?" i arrive at bill's office, locate his car in the sea of vehicles that is the corner of a parking lot at an intel campus, locate the bag in his car, which is behind his seat, which means that he actually had to exert effort and flip his seat forward to put the bag in his car and exasperates me more, and start the drive back to my friend's house since S is still happily sleeping and M is content. i think about calling my mom but i know she will only say "just calm down and it's okay..." and i really don't want to hear that right at that moment: i just want to bitch and cry about the dumb daddy. so i try to call fiddle but she is not there, and then i try to call my friend sally but she isn't there either. and then i'm at my friend's and another friend is just arriving, too, so i don't feel too stupidly late even though it's over an hour later.

by the time i walk in the door of my friend's house, i can laugh about bill's auto-pilot error of putting the bag of food that was destined for my car into his own car instead.

and that is my exciting story for the day.

and as i'm writing this, it sounds like the perfect story to start a blog but i'm just really not that organized to start one quite yet...

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Renae, did I ever mention that I liked the youtube video you shared with us a while back? It was GREAT! I just loved the whole treadmill concept: figuratively, and also how lowbudget and entertaining! And creative! Low budget in a GOOD way, you understand. Must have taken them many hours of practice.

Oh, TC. I just read through your story and I just know exactly how that feels. Indeed I thought, what a great blog entry...I copy & paste my maymama replies frequently (as y'all know). Oh jeez. I am so glad it did not turn into the nightmare it could have (children screaming, etc)...oh and all that WORK of getting ready to leave the house! I just know the feeling so well, and counting on someone else...

In fact I recently discussed this topic with Viet. I tried to explain to him how I am so "on the edge", in almost every way (emotionally, financially, logistically) that it takes mega efforts to keep my life under some modicum of control. Hence, the Water Bottle Example: I need to have water in my bag, as well as at least 3 diapers, wipes, phone, keys, agenda, umbrella, you get the idea. Lots of details. And that's just me and Amara. Sol's got her own extensive list. In the car on the way to a bellydance class (another extensive list of details for that) Viet pulls out my water bottle to give Sol a drink. I hand it back to him and say, please put this IN MY BAG. Because if he doesn't, it won't get in there, because I count on it being there and won't think to look for it in the hectic rush of destination arrival. Then, I won't have water, and that sucks. So, because he doesn't give a shit and he is deeply, unconsciously rebellious, he chucks the water bottle on the back seat and I do not have my water bottle when I need it. I am HIGHLY irritated. And all it takes to highly irritate me, throw me off center and out of control, is one little lack of following direction. Not even a sin of omission! I am just sure he does these little things specifically BECAUSE I ask him to. And that, my maymama friends, is exactly why I cannot and will not abide him in my home or life any more than he is. That also shows just how close to the edge I am, that a tiny factor like that can so throw me for a loop.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Stratosphere: been there! Did the roller coaster on the top! If you like roller coasters you simply MUST do it. Actually there's two, I think I did them both but the shooting-straight-up one is really memorable.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

(written while Rowan is watching Sesame Street in the other room
















Oh, we are SO doing the roller coaster(s?) on the top! Heehee! I tried to talk DH into making a reservation for dinner at that restaurant too, the Top of the World or whatever it's called (hey man! It's our 5th anniversary!) and he saw the menu on the site (including the prices) and was like, "um....no." Oh well.







Yeah, a three-course dinner was like $150 EACH!








So yeah, buffet, anyone?








OMG, two days!







: I am SO excited!

Claudia...







I have soooooooo been there!







DH has had a few dumb daddy moments, the most recent being coming home from work SO LATE that he misses the first part of Rowan's music class (he usually takes him Tuesday nights) because the rain made everyone drive like dorks and HE KNOWS THAT, so he SHOULD have left EARLY.







: Oh well. Rowan didn't suffer for it but d*mn it, I had to handle dinner and getting the bag ready and getting Rowan changed and ready all by myself, after a long day with Mr. Terrible Two's Poopy McPooperton who hardly napped!







Anyway.

I did manage to go to the gym while they were at class. Oh mamas, I NEEDED it. Have you ever just FELT your body about to explode with the need to get moving in some way? I was so pent-up after yesterday, I thought I would SCREAM--but after listening to loud punk music and working my BUTT off at the elliptical machine, I felt much more centered.









Glad you got to help your friend out. I was so happy to be able to spend the day with my friend who had twins on Saturday. Catching up on gossip, feeding everyone (except the babies who were nursing like champs!







) and just...helping. It was also nice to be holding one of the two newborns ALL DAY!







: My friend said another friend of hers told her "look! You have a 'guest baby'! There's always a baby for someone to hold!"







It was so sweet.
And Claudia, you went over there with BOTH kids to be with your friend!!







I left Rowan with DH!









Oh, here are two more YouTube videos; one DH made, and one I have been obsessing over the past couple weeks:









Haha! Rowan is hilarious! And AFI is beautiful...







Androgynes!








And I love that treadmill video as well! You know, they performed that at the MTV Video Music awards too??!?! I didn't see it but YouTube had it!







I can hardly do the treadmill at the GYM!









Oh man, I have to post some pictures on the YG. I can also share the shutterfly albums...anyway, hopefully it'll happen before we leave.

Okay, so I am torn between being comfortable on our trip and being FABULOUS (and I have determined there is no way to do BOTH.







)...I am WAY overpacking.

Have a great day, mamajamas!







We have LLL today which I still have to get stuff together for. Good thing it's only 8am!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Here to give my book report about Ferber. I decided to try to read it (with my critical thinking cap on) to see what the big deal is about. In the intro, he talks about how people have done his method wrong, that this is not about torturing your child. Starts fairly innocently, talking about sleep cycles. I think this info is more or less correct... it looks like they used fairly objective methods to come up with this. Little jabs about co-sleeping and breastfeeding at night, though, which I didn't think had any basis (and I doubt that he truly understands how co-sleeping or lactation works). Ironically, he thinks pacifiers are fine (and he pooh-poohed the research showing that co-sleeping cuts the risk of SIDS but supported the research saying pacifiers cut the risk of SIDS... I see these as value-judgments, more or less). Then we get to about page 75 or so, and we get the recipe for CIO. Dude, how is this any different? (Okay, he says some people just stick their kid in their room, close the door, let them scream for hours, which is *bad*, rather than the Ferber method of letting them scream for hours with occasional mommy/daddy check-ins.) ACK. And you can start this as young as 3 mos. Okay, that's where I stopped. Going back to the library today.

I think I need to get TBL again and memorize it (and then spout if off here







).

Ooh, ELVIS.

TC, my dh does stuff like that fairly regularly (but he makes up for it by doing the floors). I think if they are not being the kid wrangler on a regular basis, they just FORGET. (Dh couldn't pack a diaper bag to save his soul.)

Want to point out MF's new avatar (nice!) and ask *why* is MCSB looking for mint--mojitos? Y'know, a bunch of us really need to work on sr. member titles...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

3 months my a$$!

i have not been to the gym in weeks now. ever since i started feeling gross. and going to the gym would probably make me feel better but the motivation has evaporated!! and yet i am determined to be more in shape this pregnancy than i was last time. soooo scared of more stretch marks. (vegan nuns can kill me for vanity







) plus it would probably make birthing a whole lot easier.

my dh hasn't doing any dumb maneuvers lately. he is just one CRANKY STRESSED OUT MAN. the poor guy has to drive to corvallis and roseburg today. and back home. 2 home depots are being demanding at the same exact time and he's a little testy. i'm giving him a wide berth. and cooking hot meals every night this week. that takes more effort on my part than it would seem. what a wife i say!

renae - vegas will be SO FUN!!! i hope it is warm there for you. you should rent fear and loathing this week. i always have to go to the pony bar at circus circus. i just love that part of the movie where he can't get off it







cracks me up! i also love going to the bellagio. the flower exhibit in the conservatory is lovely. as are the blown glass sculptures on the ceiling. i can only half embrace gambling. it is fun for a bit. but i'm too stingy but i do like the free drink aspect. and you have to eat IN N OUT. i plan to eat it at least 3 times on my thanksgiving trip







i also like that motown restaurant at ny/ny with the singers and sweet potato fries.

TC - have you written your birth story yet????? (with all that time you have...i know). just curious.

man o man. SNOW. i saw it on the news this morning. we are having rain.

ok whose blog am i missing. pink hat? shoe icons?









i wish i could explain the sea slug dream


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

KK, do not make fun of me and TBL! Some of us take our TBL very seriously!!!







:nana: I like it when someone goes to ´the other side´and brings back their reports, their field notes. ie Ferber. I did that a while back with the guy who is Emo or whatever his name is.

oh oh the sea slug dream! Sea slug toy represents something complicating your life, something having to do with kids. T puts it in a very wrong place and your fear is that your whole smooth life/running of the machine of your family, will be affected. The message is, don't worry so much about whatever it is you are worrying about. Things will be fine.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

yippee tai ay, kid wrangler!

Okay, I wasn't going to reply, but I happened to be at the computer looking something up for dh (who calls midday, prenap, and expects me to find it, but here I got a notification that a MM replied, so of course I have to reply, too!)... where was I... I wasn't being disrespectful about TBL. I fear that TBL and I were separated at birth. I use the words "dude" and "man" faaaaaaaar too much (and have tried to extricate them from my speech lest they show up in my munchkins'). I even have the same schlumpy hair as TBL right now. If I could go without socks in this weather, I would.







(Okay, okay, I wouldn't actually go that far.)

The sea slug explanation rings a bell, but then I read your blog, and I thought, "Holy moly, that would piss *me* off, too!" Which is probably why the sea slug explanation fits so well for me.







Sea slug, water bottle...

Find the pink hat! My MBMB (must be mama brain) moment (hmm, that could be MBMBM) is that it seems to me that the pink hat pic is new, but it reminds me vaguely of whatever it replaced, which makes me think it is not new. Pink hat mama, please confess.

Yes. SNOW. And I assumed I wouldn't have to mitten Z to go pick up T from K, but his hands were cold, so I gave him mine (dude, what kind of mama am I where *my* mittens take priority over a 2 yr old's?







: ). I got my karmic repayment, of course, because he got them wet and muddy.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Things I never imagined myself doing before I became a parent:

#128- Madly waving a potholder over a smoke detector for 5 minutes, switching arms as they tire.

L is napping. I am having "super nachos" but the corn chips are stale so I stick them under the broiler for a minute. I am reading my MM so it's more like 2 minutes before I open the oven door to find them ON FIRE. Blow. No good. Dump water. Smoke billows. Rush to open front windows. Then I RUN to the super-sensitive smoke alarm just outside L's door. Sure enough, it starts beeping, but fortunately stops as I begin the mad waving. L stays asleep. The nap is saved!!! I am mama, see me wave.






























Claudia- I am sorry I wasn't home yesterday- I know what it's like to really need to vent and not be able to get ahold of people. I have been known to leave vents on answering machines.







It was great to _finally_ get to hang out with you today. M is such a polite, sweet, funny little guy. L had a great time, and fell asleep within minutes of hitting the freeway.

Elsanne- I could NOT deal with someone who disregarded my needs like that, either. I think you have struck an excellent ballance between including him in your life and the life of your mutual kids, and keeping your sanity.

KK- snow. Sigh. I love it, but I don't actually like the part about it being COLD. Guess that's why I live where it rains instead.









Jstar- you definitely get the wife award this week.

Renae- you can't do comfy and fab simultaneously, but you could pack some of both and switch off.







Soooooo excited for you!

Ok, Sherri, ya gotta work harder if you're gonna hold a posty-pants title.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

"Dude" and "Man" are West Coast Birthrights. I see nothing wrong with them in my or my children's vocabulary.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i may in fact name my next child dude. or doooood.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

As a resident California native, man, I fully support the uses of "man" and "dude" in my child's vocabulary!








Duuuuuude!









Okay, so I am here with the biggest, most lame, dummy DH moment EVER--how funny that this happened while we were discussing these things!

So yesterday morning, I am gathering things up to get ready for our LLL meeting, and Rowan is watching Curious George on PBS. I'm in the basement, looking for papaer plates for the snacks at the meeting, when....all the lights go out.








Rowan calls down to me, "what happened to the movie, mama? Movie's broken!" and I go out to the parch just as someone from the electric company is walking away from our driveway.







: I ask her, "Did you just turn off our electricity?!" and she looks at me disdainfully, the look of "you are such a deadbeat mother" and says "Yes, ma'am (ma'am?!?!) you'll have to take it up with the electric company" and I said "Um, aren't you supposed to send a notice or something beforehand??" and she says (all the while looking at my two year old outside in the chilly air without a jacket!!) "You SHOULD have received a notice ma'am." and she leaves.




























:
SO starts my morning.









I call DH frantically, tellhim him he had BETTER figure out what the hell is going on, and he promises to, and all I can think of is the fact that everything in our fridge is going to spoil, I don't have Rowan's music for naptime, OMG OMG!! And of course I am fighting tears and Rowan sees me crying ans is all "Mama, you okay?" and he tries to hug me as I strap him into the carseat.







It SUCKED. A LOT.
We went to our LLL meeting which went well, and then back home where DH had stopped by to turn off the main breaker and put fresh batteries into the CD player for Rowan and I got him down for a nap, met with my minister (I'm doing a service with him on the 29th!!) and cried some more.








When we got home, the power had been turned back on (they had originally said that it might take 24 hours!!! But luckily that was not the case) but....my newer computer was NOT turning on. Neither was our CD player in the living room. No music, no computer. My iPod had been wiped clean in anticipation of me putting new music on it for our trip...well, that isn't happening.
When DH gets home I tell him he needs to figure out what's going on with those electronics, and then I had to leave for a Dr's appt. When I get back it's time to get Rowan to bed, and after THAT, I go to bed. at 8:30. DH wakes me at 9:30 and tells me that the CD player AND the computer are, you guessed it, DEAD, thanks to the abrupt surge and loss of power this morning.

So. I am on the crappy computer typing all this out, with a VERY slow connection and no way to do much else but email...if I;m lucky. We have no music, and I STILL have to pack for Vegas. I am thinking about taking that trip ALONE.







:

I am actually not NEARLY as upset as I was yesterday, and DH is very very remorseful...and I STILL don't know exactly what happened to make us lose our power, or be so late paying that this had to happen.







I feel like a loser and a deadbeat and a terrible mother though, but most of this stems from growing up in an unstable household where we regularly lost our telephone or electricity or hot water or what have you. I am so scared that Rowan will be growing up this unfortunate.

Anyway, sorry for dumping all this here. I'm not as messed up as I was yesterday but I am still pretty stressed.

Much love to you all...Rowan is now trying to climb all over me so I had better go.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

faerymama.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh Renae, I so feel for you! I hope that you hit the jackpot in Vegas and this whole electricity thing is a distant memory soon. Damn, that sucks.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Renae, that is so, so, so crappy. I'm so sorry! Las Vegas is going to wipe this one clean. and your husband OWES you bigtime. Maybe instead of worrying about which shoes to pack, you could just pack your cute ones and make him carry you everywhere.







:

The lentil's potty experience is progressing. Only one accident yesterday, unfortunately it was of the brown variety. He has figured out that he can get treats just by sitting on the potty, so now he sits there for hours. I'm not exagerrating, either. Hours, my mommy friends. That's a lot of books and loving and kind attention when all I want is for him to pee and be done with it. Seriously! For some reason parenting while my child is on the potty is much more taxing than parenting when he's not on the potty.

Oh, Ferber. I just can't take anyone seriously when they tell me my three month old is emotionally mature enough to be left alone, screaming in a crib.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey, what's the May Mama vibe on timeouts?

Eleanor put all her dolls in timeout last night for "not listening" by placing them in quiet locations all over the house. She then cheered for them when she went back for them saying,"oh, good for you - you're listening now." Alison and I discussed it with her and she seemed happy and content that they do this at her school. She said she has never had one but named all the other kids who had. Our take on it is that it's pretty much the only discipline we can imagine in a day care setting but we'll not do it at home. I told Alison that I wasn't wild about it but I wasn't all mothering.com about it either. Are there AP alternatives to timeouts at daycare? Comments?


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

we had a power surge at my office once which killed the fax machine and the power company paid for a new one. call and tell them they fried your stuff. they should have knocked on the door first to say they were cutting the power and do you need to turn anything off.

our daycare doesn't do timeouts. i think they just remove the kid from the situation and/or toy. they don't do trips to the office for discipline either because kids actually like that









i do timeouts at home. not very often but now they consist of sitting on a kitchen chair for a minute until he cools down. it seems like maybe the threat of a timeout works for eleanor if she gets the whole concept but hasn't had to have one







that's a good thing! logic and selfcontrol don't really work for my live in the moment emotional reactor







: maybe someday

oh yeah i remember the pink hat







slow on the uptake here.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh, another little story to share:

Last night Eleanor chose to sleep on the floor next to her big girl bed (I don't get it, but we don't fight it). At about 4:15 this morning I heard her crying in her room. I rushed in and could not find her - literally. I frantically turned on the light as she really began to scream. She crawled out from under her bed as soon as the light came on - sonehow she had rolled under her bed in the night, tried to get up, hit her head and then didn't know how to get out. Poor little flea. We explained to her that that is why we sleep _on top of our beds_.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ouchie. isaac spent a while sleeping on his floor. i would pick him up and tuck him in before i got in bed. eventually he just stayed in bed.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I haven't waved a potholder, I've just launched a largely pg body onto a chair to RIIIPPPP the smoke detector down and attempt to frantically remove the batteries. Does that count?

I would be pretty friggin' annoyed about the whole fried electronics thing. You definitely have my sympathy.

TOs... when we do a TO with a 2 yr old, it generally involves removing said person from the scene of the crime to go talk about our behavior elsewhere. I think both the removal and the talking are important. As T got older, the TOs got more TO-y (as I imagine they will with Z), in which part of the purpose of the TO is, "Dude, you and I both need a minute to sit still and calm down so we don't get snarky."







: [These days, I often just sent T to his room, esp. if he's getting mouthy. Basically, he goes upstairs, reads a book or whatever, and I calm down. I wouldn't necessarily call it discipline; it's more about T and Mom anger/mouth mgmt.]

I







ed about the rolling under the bed. But at the time, I'll bet she was scared.







:

I am stressed out right now because my mil is arriving tomorrow morning (at 7 am). Until this morning, I had the understanding that she'd be arriving tomorrow evening. I hadn't planned on a whole day *alone* with her to start off the visit. And... as of last week, she's decided that she's not eating wheat. (Uh, okay. Could it have *waited* another week and a half?) She's kind of a hypochondriac, and the randomly eliminating things from her diet (and then reintroducing them at some later point) is one of her things. (Her absolute need for both a morning nap and an afternoon nap is another.) But wheat is definitely the most annoying "allergy" yet. (I suppose I should be nice, but she's self-absorbed and passive aggressive and generally annoying.) And dh's going out to CA *next* weekend to help his bro deal with his messed up life... sigh, I'm glad he's going, but that's another pot of worry there, too.

Goofy thing... "amazing" is Z's new word. Sounds very cute coming out of his mouth. (And he's been calling L "Ta Doula".)


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Duuuuuuuuuude.

Renae- I totally agree that the power company should be libel for your damaged equipment. I would write them a letter and cc it to a lawyer. Check among your connections for someone who knows someone whose spouse is a lawyer and will let you use their name. (We used to have pre-paid legal through my work. We don't anymore, but I have found that all I need to do is cc a letter to my OLD lawyer, and people never check but usually do what I've asked- I got out of a VERY unfair parking ticket this way.) I hope you have a great time on your trip and can put all that yuckiness behind you and just have fun while you're gone.

Time-outs: we don't do them yet because I honestly think L is not sophisticated enough to understand them yet. (He's a bit behind developmentally from many of the May kiddos, so yours may be ready). We still use redirection a lot. L's main offense is throwing things, and generally we just make him go pick the thing up and put it where it belongs, or mop up the liquid, etc. Occassionally I have physically "helped" him do this task when he refuses. That's probably not an AP approved tactic, but it works for me.

Emmalola- I have no wisdom for you about the hanging out on the toilet. We are not ready for potty-learning yet. Hooray for the relative lack of accidents, though!

Sleeping arrangements- I hope L doesn't decide to get off his bed quietly some night/morning. He would rip the tube off his cheek and it would come out. The only good thing is I am sure this would hurt enough that he would cry and we would know to come in to help him. Let's just hope it doesn't ever happen!

Early this morning L was phlegmy from a cold so he through up his night-time feed of formula (so Claudia, I guess he isn't over the cold after all- it must be going down his throat like it's going down mine. Hopefully your kids will stay well!). After we turned off his pump so to prevent further puking, and he was all cleaned up and we were done nursing, he said "all-done tube?" And I said, yes L, no more vanilla milk today (that's what we call the formula). Then he said "tube out?" And it broke my heart to have to say, "tube stays in" as I gave him a hug.

I don't often share the little trials of living with the tube, but sometimes I love how that thing is helping my sweet child, and sometimes I hate it for what L and we have to go through. Sigh.

On the bright side, L being sick means I'm getting to play hookey from speech therapy, music class, etc. and I'm enjoying having nothing on the agenda today.







I made some yummy stew and am feeling all cozy inside as it is cool and misty outside.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

My computer is back....my computer is back!! I might need to take that title of miss postypants ...watch out!







(and the bestest part is that my friend figured out a fix at the last minute that saved the old hard drive and pics and he backed them up for me!!)

We sort of do time outs here, but not the naughty spot variety. Similar to KK...it's more of you need a minute to get it together or cool off or similar. I think it totally depends on the kid and what motivates them and how much time/space they need to compose themselves. A lot of our need is just for physical separation when she's getting rough with E. More often than not these days I just hold her on the couch and practice deep breathing with her to calm down.

Kk--too cute about "ta doula"!!

emmalola---I remember much fascinatin with potty sitting when C first started. I think it was a good two weeks til she really caught on and then just a few accidents since then. Our biggest feat thus far is her using the potty on the airplane which is huge because she despises public potties!

Okay....you've been warned...I'll be inundating the yg with new pics before long!

....oh and renae....so sorry about the electricity and other related woes. hope lv is an awesome time and I totally agree with bringing the pretty shoes and having him carry you! You're so making me want to do a CT visit so I can come to your service on the 29th...that would rock!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yay for computer being back...

whoops... M just announced "mommy, i'm poopy, i'm poopy, i'm poopy..." better go deal with that...

~c


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw, fiddlefriend...your post made me warm and empathetic and hearts out and open to you for dealing with that durn tube. Yay for skipping life for a day or two. Skipping busy life, that is.

Heather I am sooo oglad your puter is back and ESPECIALLY glad you could save the many mountains of pics and other things! Mega *phew*, no?
I could relate to holding daughter and deep breathing...today was one of those days for me. I realize when she is totally obnoxious that what she really needs is to feel close and important to me. That is hard when all I want to do is throw her out the window. But we do it, I hold her lots. I get sick of constantly supplying "teta". What do you do about that? Just give it to her when she asks, or do you have limits? What has been your experience? p.s. I look forward to the yg inundation of pics!

kk---oooh annoying mil. Maybe a day for the children's museum tomorrow? Egads.

renae, much agreed about holding electric company liable. And tie a good one on in LV, have way too much fun! Let all the day to day scheit slide, if you can. Everything's gonna be alright, per Mr. B. Marley.

Lisa---giggling about the girl under the bed. I get panicky when I cannot find Sol, it's the worst feeling in the world.

We don't do timeouts here yet, it hasn't seemed to be really necessary. However, just in the last few days I have experienced myself echoing my mother's words and feelings and actions in my dealings with Sol; it is interesting and a little scary to see just how deeply we are programmed, how unconscious our actions can be. My parenting "goal" or "practice" these days has been to keep my eye on the prize: a warm, loving, open relationship with her instead of an adversarial one. I am not in competition with my children!!! (this is the subconscious bad mama thing mixed in with all the good mama things my mama did) To that end, I attempt to remember that as I wallow in the mire of difficult toddler emotional upheavals. Keep my eye on the prize.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
My parenting "goal" or "practice" these days has been to keep my eye on the prize: a warm, loving, open relationship with her instead of an adversarial one. I am not in competition with my children!!!

Hmmmm...this is an interesting comment. Can you describe more about what you mean by being in competition with your children. It resonates with me in a way I can't quite put my finger on.

And to update on sleep arrangements: Eleanor was asleep in her bed when we went to bed last night. This morning when we went in to wake her she was asleep on top of the ottoman/footstool of the rocking chair. What's up? I totally regret disassembling her crib....


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Lisa, Lily went through this phase too. I say "phase" because it last about 2 weeks with her and now she's happily back in her bed, right beside ours.

It started when she was going through a particularly rough patch of falling to sleep, and in exasperation, DH asked her, "Do you want to go sleep on the couch?!" Of course, being a red-headed Taurus, Lily said, "Yes!" So they went downstairs and he made a little bed for her on the couch; she fell right to sleep. This went on for a few days, and she specifically requested it. One night it was the couch in the office, another in the living room, a couple times on her sleeping mat on the kitchen floor. She was happy falling asleep in those places, then she would wake about 2 or 3 and DH would bring her back upstairs

After that 2 weeks or so she stopped wanting to go downstairs, and she's been back in her own bed now for a while. Her bed is just right on the floor, so every now and then we wake up to find her sprawled half on it with her legs on the floor, or something. But overall she's in it the whole night.

I have more to respond to, but no time just now. Thinking of you all!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i was thinking lisa you could try the mattress on the floor. isaac's is on the floor too and for some reason i think maybe it is kind of comforting to be so close to the floor? like maybe e is not comfortable up on a bed after probably feeling safe and enclosed in a crib?

isaac's transition to the bed went like this. crib in his room, mattress on the floor (mostly for me to sleep on when i went in there when i was trying to get him out of our bed). one night i put him in the crib and he stood up and pointed at the mattress. i tucked him in. he never slept in the crib again. for maybe a month or 2 he never even got out of the bed. then he figured out he could...and that he could play in his room, etc. after he was tucked in. that started the phase of finding him sleeping on a pile of books by the nightlight. i'd put him back in his bed after i went upstairs to get in bed. that lasted maybe a month or 2. now he just stays in his bed all night. i have wondered at what point to buy him a bed frame. he just fell off the mattress during nap on monday and cried. i don't think he's ready yet (?)

incidentally i left the crib in his room for 3 months or so before taking it down and storing it in a friend's (dry) basement. he just brought it back over and it is in pieces in our basement right now. isaac goes MY BED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i said 'well it will be new baby's bed.' he had a pensive look.







he consistently says baby sister btw (*tries not to get too hopeful*) i have the cutest crib bumper and i can't wait to use it again. how corny is that? awwww baby stuff! i'm going to put the crib in our 3rd bedroom which has my childhood bedroom furniture...a big double bed. i think i'll just sleep in there with the new babe so doug can actually get some sleep. it is going to be pretty durn crowded in that room

oh mah gawd ladies. i had such a nauseous migraine last night and this morning that i could only eat soup for dinner and i had to call doug to come back home this morning to take isaac to school. i couldn't even drive. i made it to work at 3 today and i still feel like poo.







: ewwwwwww i did relish the blissful dead quiet house sleeping that i got from 9 until 1:30. totally necessary. and my mom is coming tonight. so glad.

beth i think about you and L and how someday the tube will be a distant memory. it has to be hard to tell him tube stays in. i'm glad you got a cosy day at home.

we are headed to the PUNKIN PATCH on sunday. isaac screams that every time he sees a punkin so it should be mighty exciting for him


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

omig*d, M has been a nightmare today...







:

he pulled a tray of candles and a little glass bell off the bookshelf and the whole thing fell to the ground and the little bell smashed into a million bits. he knows he did something wrong and he got upset and ran to the other room where i was sitting and said i dropped something, mama, i dropped something. and i said yes, you dropped something and it broke and now daddy has to clean it up and you have to stay in this room and wait until daddy cleans up the toy room where it broke.

he's been running around like a crazy child being really loud and aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, it's too much. i'm trying to think like elsanne and be like what does he really need but it's too much to do that right now as i'm trying to figure out what S needs most of the time. bill is very, very frustrated with M and resorts to reacting like he would react to a dumba** adult and i find it really disturbing even though i know he wouldn't actually do anything. well, that's not true, considering he squeezed M's arm really hard the other day when he did something and then bill got freaked when he heard a cracking sound (which was most likely M's cracking joints). anyway, it freaks me out and we can't have reasonable conversations about it because our levels of understanding about guidance/discipline are so far apart we can't effectively communicate about it. i keep trying and will keep trying but it's very frustrating.

M is obsessed with washing his hands ever since my dad made him a stepstool that is just the right height for the bathroom sink. so we started keeping the bathroom door closed, but he figured out how to open the door. he also figured out how to unlock the front door lock, so now we have to buy one of those high-up deadbolt type locks. he's also obsessed with the garage whenever anyone goes in there, so bill has resorted to entering the garage through the actual large garage door instead of through the door inside the house. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrggggggggggggh hhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

my level of frustration is just way too high right now for any effective conversation or even to relate exactly what is frustrating me so i will sign off for now.

and no, i haven't written S's birth story yet. finding the time to do that has been hard. i feel like he's getting kind of shorted: no birth story, not a lot of photographs of him, not a lot of new stuff, not even a lot of gifts from the family (mostly bill's family and sisters -- they said it's because they weren't sure if we needed anything since we have all our boy stuff from M)

okay, gotta go deal with the crazy boy...

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarah's DDDDC!!! Lebowski Moment!!!

About being in competition with your kids....without ruminating over tea really digging into my psyche, I am pretty sure my mother was always in competition with me, as much as she loved me and wanted the best for me. A very deep-level thing. I don't know competing over what, or whom, but I just know it was there. I try to remember that not only are we (sol n I, n amara too when she gets older) on the same team but if I am not on her side, who is? Instead of making her wrong I am seeking to understand _and be understood_. Even, or especially, in moments in public when the norm or expected is to admonish one's children's disruptive behavior.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw Claudia, just saw your post. Holy mackerel mama, have I been there and can so relate to what you are going through!! You WILL MAKE IT!!! When you mentioned "level of frustration" it really rang a bell with me because I remember feeling that my stress-meter for the first two months was pretty much always high, and I could feel it getting pegged, high as can be, and it made me realize just how high it is, all day, every day, just everyday life. I do feel like it has gone down to a manageable level. And even, some days, Claudia, I can tell you that I am actually THRIVING as a mother of two, not just surviving. I bet you will too.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

OK, that sucks. It was supposed to be for YOU, Els. FROM me. Annoying.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Claudia, big hugs from me. I'm sorry it's so hard.

Fiddle, ditto. I can only sympathize, not empathize, but I do understand that it is hard. Really, really hard. Not something any mama should have to do, and awesome that you are such a good mama.

jstar - Ugh about the headache and sickies. Hope it passes soon.

Sigh. DH leaves early Sunday morning for 5 days in Vegas. Hee, he will be there when you are, Renae, right? How funny. But he's going for a conference, and I will be home on Lily duty 24-5 with lots of homework and a take-home midterm. Yay.

S.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh, Sarah. sounds like you need a lebowski moment yourself anyway. You okay girl? You sound kinda in a funk.

And it made me laugh really hard that you got the Lebowski back atcha!!! That's kind of funny!!!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Funkity funk funk. Yep, I'm on a funk. Lots of crap going down in my life right now. Crappity crap crap. Seems like it's in the water recently, eh ladies?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hee hee. Have you seen this site? It's a random TBL quote generator! OMFG!

http://www.dymphna.net/randomquotage/lebowski.html

eta: My very first DDDDC! I'm so honored and proud!







:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Sarah- if you don't mind a probably-sniffly toddler, I could come over and entertain Lily (or take her out of the house) while you work this next week on: Monday 8:30-11:30 am, Wednesday 8:30-11:30 am, and/or Thursday 4-7 pm. Let me know.

Claudia- blech! M is becoming super exploratory/independent just at a time when you have a new dependent little one that needs you to stay put. How are you supposed to deal with that??? I don't know, and I'm sorry you're having to go through it.

Heather!!!!! Hooray!!!!! I was really hoping that would happen!!!!!!!!!









Jstar- sorry about the migraine.







s We have a similar plan for post-baby, except that I get the master bedroom with the crib, and Tom only gets a mattress on L's floor.







: We've agreed though that everyone will get much more sleep with this arrangement, and in the first few months, that is so key.

Thanks for the tube sympathy, everyone.







It's true that someday it will be gone. I have to remember that.

Elsanne- I know exactly what you mean about the competition thing! (or at least I think I do). Monday was a really frustrating day for me because L wouldn't nap, and I couldn't MAKE him nap, but _I_ needed a nap, and I put a baby gate on his bedroom door while I lay down for 30 minutes, during which time he threw all of his stuffed animals into the hall, laughed his head off, and trashed his room. Then he came out and threw my mug of water across the room. I whomped his butt down on the floor (in a very non- GD way) and said NO! and he laughed to see me acting so out of the ordinary, and that's when I knew I was trying to fight my child and win, and that I resented him and wanted him to SUFFER, and that we were not in a healthy pattern. We got out of the house, I then I talked on the phone with another mama, and ever since then I've been thinking about the importance of being on the same team, of realizing that we both have needs, that they may not be the same, but that I have to be the parent and accept what I can influence and what I can't, and make decisions from there.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i've had a lot of verrrry trying overly high frustration-meter behavior from (with) isaac lately. i usually have quite a bit of patience for his antics and i can't tell if he is being more trying or if i just don't have the resources to deal with it right now. i think honestly some of it is really pushy boundaries-testing obnoxious behavior that i just plain don't like. i think it is a 2 thing. screaming for 20 minutes because you can't have a marshmallow at 7am? REALLY annoying. and dh isn't always dealing with it in ways i like either. his patience is shorter than mine. so i get that too. i can imagine claudia what it like to feel so stretched. and i hope this phase passes soon for you! (and i'm skeeeeered i tell ya!! skeered)

i finally feel normal at 10:30pm. ugh.

oop lil dude is crying for 'my mama'


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

That TBL quote generator is great...better than me, even!!! Except that I say them in context with my life...
SarahBee I sure hope the crappity crap crap (







) going on in your life goes back under whatever rock it came out from.

Where'd ya get that ddddc, miss sarah be? I am really psyched to have the Lebowski where it belongs, under my name!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Oh, I'm reading along and nodding my head with much of what's being said. Especially the "being on the same team" thing, which I hadn't really put it in those words, but the sentiments are just what I needed. Yesterday G was throwing *everything* around and when I would look at him and hold him firmly and say "NO!" he would just laugh and giggle. Very frustrating. I knew we needed a change of pace, but I didn't feel I had the ability to change it at that time. I don't like how I dealt with it. But, each day is a new one, so I can always try again! You all have prompted me to think this through in a new way, though, so thanks. It's quite timely!

DH and I have also noticed that in moments of frustration/anger/annoyance, we tend to say things that must come from our parents, cause we don't really mean them. So, we're going to work on that. Ahhh. Parenting...who says it's all about the growth of the child? (None of you, I know







)

Lots of hugs out to all you struggling with all of this and TWO little ones. You're awesome.









We might go to a pumpkin patch today, if I can find where one is. We're going to a nearby town today to look at a house (and I think there's a pumpkin patch near there). I feel it is totally too early to seriously get too attached to any house since our lease is up at the end of May, but it's so adorable and the realtor who we've been talking to knows that we're not quite ready and is still williing to show us, so there ya go. I like looking at houses anyway, so that part will be fun.

Okay, have much more to say, but must go eat breakfast.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I think it's a Lebowski moment that the DDDDC went to the wrong person.









Wow, migraines are the *worst*, and that migraine sounded pretty darned bad. I'm glad you were able to get some rest, Jess.









TC, I sympathize. The only thing I can suggest is to *get him outside*. It clears the brain, and somehow it's easier to dissipate energy there. When Z was a baby, T and I would often just get out and walk around the block (some days, it would be 4-5 times). Or go around the block on the trike (he could ride the whole way--he was 3, remember--so I don't suggest this if M has to be pushed). Sidewalk chalk and a paintbrush and a *small* amount of water are great. Playing with the falling leaves. Just *anything* where he's expending energy and the stuff he's dinking around with doesn't make a big mess. And I'm sorry about the diffs with Bill. That sounds really frustrating.

You don't have to get deadbolts. If you have knobs, you can get these plastic doorknob cover thingies that a 2 yr old is just not strong/agile enough to manipulate (but neither is my mother!). Even lever-type door handles can be child-proofed. Go somewhere like Home Depot--they have a lot of childproofing supplies.

What S gets is more experienced parents and a sibling. I think it's a pretty good trade-off--don't feel guilty. (I love to see Z and L wearing/playing with T's old things...)

I think Lily should do Sarah's midterm. I think's about ready for something like that, no?







And here's a







for you. Sorry about the funk. Just get through this week (which sounds pretty darned FULL.)

Mmm. Scary thing about TBL generator is that for each and every quote, I could totally visualize the scene it came from. Maybe I *don't* need to rent it again.

Okay, I hope none of you non-GD *me* for saying this, but one of the things that helps me deal with the crazy boundary-testing annoying behavior is just to remind myself that it's developmentally important and normal and that the best response I can have is to be consistent (and to establish appropriate boundaries). (Not that I can always do this.) I guess what I'm saying is that if I tell myself that he's doing it because his little brain is growing and he's on his way to becoming a more independent, mature person, I don't take it as personally as if I think he's just trying to make me go crazy....

I told mil (nicely) that I really don't like quinoa and would prefer to avoid it on this trip (but that she could eat as much of it as she wanted). I know it sounds silly, but it's good that I was able to say it. (Really, I'm not too fond of the stuff.) Off to have another piece of TOAST.









I'm the Dude, man!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

It IS amazing how having kids (and mothers-in-law) gives us such an opportunity for growth. Those darn family members can get to us like no-one else, because they matter more to us.









I worked my buns off yesterday at work. I am supposed to be cleaning the bathroom right now since I just got a 2.5 hour nap, but I don't feeeeeeeeeel like it. My throat is still sore.







: Poor me.







So I'm gonna surf the net and read my new copy of "Operating Instructions" which a mama friend just sent me, while dh and ds get their naps.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I think mil had a growth experience because I *of course* cooked gluten free for her while she was here (including salmon cakes Sat. night, her favorite). She normally does *not* work around the foods I have to avoid (dairy and eggs... I can't count the number of times she has made some special dish, esp. desserts, which had an incidental amount of eggs or milk that she *could* have left out so I/the child in question could eat it but she didn't... long story, but I think part of it is that she thinks I need to lose weight, and I *don't* need to lose weight), so I think it was a real revelation for her to be on the receiving end but not get shafted.







All in all, it wasn't a bad trip, so I think the Big Talk dh had with her last summer really stuck (unlike all the previous Big Talks).

We also tried a little banana on L while mil was here. She definitely wasn't like Z in her reaction to it (which was a big relief), but she also definitely doesn't seem quite interested in eating (which is not surprising... she's bf'ed and not quite 6 mos... I think another month or so will help). Mil is much crunchier than average about food, but I forget that out in the Real World, there is such expectation that Babies Eat. I think mil kind of expected us to just shovel the banana in, but hey, I'm not gonna try to put food in a mouth that's not open, y'know? Okay, /rant.









Z is gradually using the potty more and more (though not a ton). I just appreciate every dipe we can avoid, though really, the potty is probably an equivalent amount of effort. He's *way* ahead of where T was at around this age.

I was kind of a not so nice mama this a.m....







: I think T tends a little bit towards SID (he tends to be sensitive to noises, tastes, textures, other "intense" stimulation). He has a *favorite* pair of pants right now that I Want To Wash (dammit). He'd wear them till they fell apart, if he could. So I took those pants, and I strongly encouraged (well, bribed/coerced) him to wear a pair of jeans I just patched. He was really pissed about the patches, and dh said he rode his bike so slowly to school that he was late.







I think I'll be taking some pants with me when I pick him up so he can change right then and there.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

oh kk. I am so hearing you about the bad mama times! I can't believe how intense it is. I am in the throes of it as we speak aaaaaghhaaa!

going crazy here. feelin poorly and more paypal woes which I don't feel like elaborating on. more later.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

els & kk:







&









happy moment of yesterday: S weighs 10lb5oz!!! i looked at the growth charts and he's on the same curve as what he was born at. go go baby good-eater! i'm sure many of you can understand what a relief it is to know my instincts have been right on about him and that he truly is gaining weight well. now if he will just keep growing at a similar pace...

question for you all: are your may babes really into making noise and yelling and talking loudly? M is fascinated with all of this and i find it way overstimulating and on the verge of giving me a headache much of the time. i haven't found an effective way to handle this so i keep repeating things like "that's too loud. please use your quiet voice like this." or "you can use your hammer toy in the toy room or you have to put it away" or "i think guitar needs a break right now. where is your puzzle?" these only work less than part of the time. the other majority of the time they invite screaming and tantruming and general frustration in all of us. comments? ideas? what works for you?

time to go for a walk...

~claudia


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Day 2 of DH being gone. I have friends coming over tonight to make dinner and play with Lily while I shower. Heh.

Claudia, I am glad to hear about S.'s stats. I know it is music to your ears.

KK, sounds like you took the higher ground to good effect.

Els - a hug from me. I can't *really* imagine exactly what you must be going through day to day, but know that I constantly send vibes of strength and patience your way. You are doing an awesome job.

Jacqueline, thinking of you, too.

Fiddle - thanks for the offer. I'm in class all those times except Thursday, and that's dinner time, so don't worry about me. That is very sweet of you to offer, though. I do want to hang out sometime soon, though.

Fuuuunk. I just can't shake it. Sigh.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes, on the too loud child-voice. It really grates that E has picked up this concept. She likes to yell every other word though so it's, "*I* don't *LIKE* that." Very entertaining, _the first time._ She also does a shreak that will hurt a dog's ears.







:

Yeah, little S-boy - grow!









oooh, I just realized that you are all a page ahead of me in posts. Must read before I say more.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Mia yells a lot. I thought it was middle child in a family of 5 syndrome, but sounds like you gals are plagued with it, too. I have had moderate success with choosing one phrase and sticking to it. "Mia, please lower your voice." And I try my best to say it in the most mellow tone of voice possible. For banging loudness, I redirect "please bang that on the carpet, not the hardwood floor" She's usually content with that, so it makes me think she likes the physical release of the banging, and isn't as interested in the noise. And I encourge making lots of noise when we are outside. She gets it out of her system, and it reinforces that we can make lots of noise outside, but inside, we need to quiet down a bit. Irony is, we are ARE a loud family - lots of singing, goofing, dancing, etc, so I can see how we might be sending a mixed message. But it's one I'm okay with, yk? Because toning down the fun in the house is not something I'm interested in doing.









When it comes to taking a toy away (like her broom, which she loooooooves to swing around above her head







), if I dare suggest a totally different activity, it does not go well for us. She gets _really_ mad if I suggest something other than whatever she is fixated on. I have learned it's best to first work through the frustration she is dealing with and then she'll be ready to move on to something else.

Man, sounds like we're all going through the toddler craziness these days.









Yay for gaining babies!









Sarah, sorry for your funk. I know how that can be. Sometimes you gotta do something drastic. Like get a pedicure, get a hair cut, buy cute shoes and eat a pint of really good ice cream all in the same day.







Or at least, that usually works for me. YMMV.







Hope your skies clear soon.

Els, hope you get some relief over there soon, sister.

KK - glad the mil visit went well. Sometimes taking the high road actually pays off!









FF, how's the throat? Hope you're feeling better.

Wow. Both kids have been asleep for almost 3 hours. Dh is home of course. Why else would Mia be sleeping in the middle of the day???







: Anyway, I'm off to enjoy the rest of the nap.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey wait.... Renae! Aren't you back from Vegas about now? Let's hear all about it! And don't even try to pull that "what happens in vegas stays in vegas" nonsense! We want deets!







Hope you had a blast, mama!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

OK, Megan, I want some pics of your growing babes. NOW.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Would also like to see Meg's offspring!!!

Hear ye, hear ye, if you would like a peek at the new digs, I have just posted like 5 of them on my blog, one blog entry at a time unfortunately, the blog cannot do more than one. Design flaw.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Aha! Sarah, I have just figured out why we never hang out. Our schedules do not match up at all.







. Know I am sending you lost of







this week, to get you through.

Megan- awe, thanks fer askin. My throat is still soar, plus I have a lovely cough to go with it making sleep even more fun.







: Dh tonight said he thinks we're all sick in sympathy to me being pregnant, but I reminded him that I was totally healthy last pregnancy, and the diff. this time is a toddler who gets up a zillion times a night, and then is up for the day at 6:15 am. So, _I_ am sick because of the family, not the other way around. Dh is the one who deals with L's night time stuff, but I still wake up every time, despite earplugs. Listen to me whine. Poor me.







BTW, I hope you had some fun with the rest of your nap-time freedom.

Claudia- I am so happy to hear about S's healthy growing!!!!!!!! No wisdom on the noise thing. L's favorite irritating behavior is still tossing liquids whenever he can find them.

KK- how COULD you wash T's favorite pants?!!!









Elsanne- must check out your blog.

But now- must go to bed! ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Ff, ug on the sickies. I think you're right: sick because of the family, not the other way around.

Els, wowee on the casa. (Score!)

Re volume of children: didn't I tell you guys about my childless friend who asked (wrt to my kids): "Are they *all* that loud??" Even L has very loud (happy) shrieks.

TC, I'm so glad S is gaining so nicely. What a relief for you.

MCSB, I hope you get some nice time to yourself after this week. (or at least a very deep margarita or 2 or 6)









If I didn't wash the pants, pretty soon they'd be walking all by themselves. And... even though I spent all of yesterday morning feeling guilty, when I went to pick him up, not a peep about the pants. And he's wearing the patched jeans again today.









And if I had taken the truly high road, I wouldn't have told you all about it, right?









Looks like dh will be gone 5 days instead of 4 (just too much to do during his visit). My mom is going to be here for most of it, and she's a tremendous help, but the whole thing gives me a lot of respect for mamas who do it alone or mostly alone (or who have to deal with more frequently travelling partners than I do). One of the most amazing women I know IRL has 4 grown kids... her dh left her during her 4th pg. I am blown away that she did such an amazing job all by herself.

Snow is all gone, high of almost 70 today...


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

I can't seem to get my thoughts together well right now. I mostly am thinking in a kind of whirlwind list of my may mama peeps:

Sarah's funk, Renae's Vegas trip, Megan's kids and pictures of them, Claudia's growing boy, fiddle and jstar joining us in impending second-child-dom, nuggets - where is she?, jacqueline and emmalola finding a house, kk role-modeling second-child-dom with three and MIL-drama to boot, Sherri moving (!), Heather and internet access and second-child-dom, els and her horribly-behaved-parenting-partner-who-should-be-booted-for-the-water-bottle-incident-and-who-is-not-a-good-model-of-kindness-for-his-children, and I am sure I am forgetting someone right now, but I will think of them again soon because that's how my head works.

Not exactly an inspiring outpouring of my affection for you all to just list you like this, but it at least demonstrates that I am thinking of you each and every one - and I DO feel affection for you all&#8230;I do.









House has not sold yet. We've looked at several ourselves that we like, including one that is totally in the best area of San Jose. We'll see if it's still available when our house gets into contract (Please, pretty please.).


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I, for one, am giggling about lisa's post.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm giggling at the thought of elsanne giggling!

So we found a house and we're making an offer. It's a little more expensive than we wanted, but it's just so gorgeous and perfect for us I'm willing to eat ramen. (It's still only on the outside of our comfort range, so that's not too bad.) In a land full of tract homes and country kitchens, this house rises above the rest with an amazing backyard full of fruit trees, all sorts of interesting nooks, a beautiful and functional fireplace, and did I mention the fruit trees? I can't wait to see if they will accept our offer and we actually buy the place. Now it's just fingers crossed to make sure it passes building inspection and and and all the other things I don't know about because I've never bought a home before.

Last night I told sweets with a heavy heart that I didn't think I was ovulating this cycle. He was surprised, didn't think that could happen, but I explained that stress and other factors can tell a body that it's just not the right time to release an egg. blah blah blah. And then this morning I wake up and get a + OPK. Go figure. So our little early bedtimes are going to continue, which is actually a verynicethingthankyouverymuch.

Thinking of everyone, but not a lot of time for checking in. Hi!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Yay for early bedtimes!! And all that that entails!!! I am PSYCHED about your new house! Will you be in/around Albuquerque over the hollerdays? Guess who's doing New Mexico with two little halfbreeds in tow?
















It is my personal goal today to not let us slide to page 2. Where oh where is Sherri when one needs her? Househunting as well?


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm game for keeping us off page two!

Three people are coming over to see our house today














:









Your house looks fabulous, Elsanne. I think that it is the casa of mexican dreams for gringos.

I am trying to learn spanish and Eleanor is really into Dora (who she calls Amy because she has never seen her on tv only read about her in books. She has a Dora doll that she named Amy







) So, together we are learning all the names of animals and such in spanish. It's fun.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

three people!!! fingers crossed, Lisa.

dying to hear about vegas, renae!!!!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I never know which page we're on 'cause I just subscribe to the thread and go to it from my user page. Huh.

Fingers crossed for houses selling and houses being bought. And eggs being fertilized.

Elsanne, you must stop taunting me with pictures. It looks positively idyllic. I know when you live it, by definition it is not idyllic, but just letting you know how it looks from cold, rainy P-town.









I just had a nice visit with a very cool MDC mama who lives close by. She has a 9-week-old and we chatted about breastfeeding issues, diaper leaks, and vaccination decisions. Man, it's amazing how soon you forget! Well, I guess those of us still with only one...







:

OK, Day 3 of DH gone, and I'm still alive - and so is Lily. Sunday night was hell, last night was purgatory...maybe tonight I'll actually get more than 2 hours of unbroken sleep!! I hope so, 'cause I have class tomorrow from 9am to 3, and again from 6 to 9pm. Yawn.

TTFN, lovelies. And dammit, Renae, get yer butt back here and fill us in.









S.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey all,
Congrats on finding a house, emmalola! That's great. We had fun looking at a couple over the weekend, but our lease isn't up till May, so we know it's a while till we can actually buy. We're just trying to get a feel for the market. And trying not to fall in love with anything we see since anything on the market now probably won't be when we're ready. Oh, and go little eggie, go, if you're around! I hope it works for you guys. I feel like my period is getting ready to stary any time now, so we're probably out ... even though we're not "technically" trying...whatever that means, right?

Lisa-surely one of the three have made an offer, right???

Sherri-hope your house is on the move, too.

Sarah-I realized recently that you, me, emmalola, and Renae are the only ones without a second (or who aren't expecting a second or third) yet! Can you believe that? And, I know Renae is out of the game, so that just leaves the three of us. No pressure intended, just me being observant.









elsanne-I will go look at your pics soon. Can't wait to see...

Claudia-glad you've got such a healthy, growing babe!

Fiddle-sorry you're feeling icky. We had that around here last week, and it's no fun!

KK-snow?? We haven't had any yet, though up in the near mountains, we see it. Just cold nights and cool days. Glad to hear T is adapting to the pants...

Oh yeah, G is using the potty each night after bedtime for dh. He hasn't used it for during the day yet, but will at some point, I know. He's the most gradual kid I know.

Tomorrow G gets to don his cowboy Halloween costume a little early since the library story time is going trick or treating at a nursing home and the fire station! Should be fun.

Better go and spend some time with dh before bedtime. Love to you all!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Okay, I got my scanner to work and I have some INCREDIBLE new photos of my punkins and can't figure out where to post them, whether blog or YG. I will do blog to appeal to the wider audience (who am I kidding?







) and if I still have time before next upheaval, will do YG. I will post them to the my photos part of it versus the a new blog entry.

Seriously, these pictures kick ash! You must see them. They are of the girls.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

els: your link in the blog isn't working for me


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

get back her elsanne and fixy that linky!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

try this!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

"fixy that linky"....Heather in da House!!!!







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

yay! That second one....sol looks almost made of porcelain! Wow...what beautiful girls! I adore all manner of sisters pics...makes me wonder how Sherri and her girls are doing with the move! You know she should just ditch the unpacking and get here with an update, yk?

and renae....I'm going into withdrawals!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacqueline* 
Sarah-I realized recently that you, me, emmalola, and Renae are the only ones without a second (or who aren't expecting a second or third) yet! Can you believe that? And, I know Renae is out of the game, so that just leaves the three of us. No pressure intended, just me being observant.









Oh, I'm pretty much out of the game. We have no plans for any more; DH will most likely get the snip as soon as he gets better insurance.









So it sound like Renae and I will be the only ones with only one.









Off to go look at Elsanne's pics...

S.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm baaaaaaaaaack! I feel so loved to read the wonderences of my presence! :sniff

Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinally got cable hooked up. Hubby knows how much I need my net, so he had the appointment scheduled to hook up cable on thurs, only to find out there were some maaajor problems with the main cable buried under ground down the street. So after much digging for what seemed like days on end by the cable company, we are connected. I thought I was gonna go crazy! Don't know how you managed for weeks without the 'puter, heather, because less than a week was more than enough for me.

So, the move went fantastically fabulously extremely well. Can you tell I'm relieved? The girls couldn not have done any better. They've taken it all in stride and adjusted so well I can't even believe it. We're mainly moved in. Dh can't find his shoes, but if that's the worst of it, I will live. Only one thing that I'm aware of got broken en route, and it was a big vase that I bought myself, so no big sentimental attachments to it at all.

I think I've caught up on my reading of our thread, and want to send out all good vibes for all of you. Too much to comment on, but suffice it to say, I am pulling for all of you. And damn, REnae, come back, 'k?

Hopefully I'll be a much better participant from now on!

I missed you all so much you wouldn't believe it!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

cute cute sister pics! here and on the YG. and the house in mexico looks like a vacation pad! it is chilly chilly today and that sounds so nice and enticing

i want to see vegas PIX!









oh the woes of the out of town dh. (i hope you get some sleep sarah- that sounds awful!) come november ALL of doug's jobs are located out of town. this means a month or so of him being gone on weekdays. not looking forward to it. the only upside is being able to cook 'wierd' things that i like to eat and he doesn't. not that i'm doing ANY cooking right now. maybe sometime in november. my dh is getting little to no homecooked food and no lovins. the poor man. (not like he can't cook though)

luckily he was working in town today and took isaac to school because i had to be downtown at 7:15. (and i am NOT a morning person) so i didn't get to see my lil pumpkin this morning









we rented finding nemo and i should have known it would be a *distressing* movie. we had a 5 minute conversation about nemo going far far away last night. and his daddy looking for him. and nemo went far far away. and his daddy was sad. and nemo went far far away. and on and on. (and you know it was spiderman that took nemo because a diving costume looks a LOT like a spiderman costume







) isaac says far far away about EVERYTHING. my mom thought this was very poetic and descriptive and i pointed out this was from shrek







so everything that is not HERE is far far away.

the pumpkin patch field trip on monday was a blast. the ride on 'city bus!!!' was almost more exciting than the hay mountain. 10 2 year olds on a bus is LOUD. (and yes i am frequently bowled down by the volume of my child. everything is done/screeched/yelled with gusto) i am SO unlike all the other moms. (well, the ones that went on the trip)

i finally got all my bulbs planted with assistance from my lil helper. all the shrubs i bought too.

i'm glad baby S is a growin boy! that must feel good and quench your fears.

and i'll think positive thoughts for house buying, house selling, and egg+sperm unions!

an ole ole burrito is on its way to me as we speak. must go


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Wow, lots of us are in the process of moving/buying/selling houses. Positive thoughts out to all of you. I just want to stay put till baby is born in Feb, though a move some months after that is possible.

Positive thoughts as well to all of you with dh's out of town or soon to be traveling. I am thanking my lucky stars that this will probably never happen to me. Dh does not drive, all his family lives in Portland, and he manages a group home, which is about the least travel-likely job imaginable. Which is GOOD.

Embarrassing mommy-brain moment: I locked my keys (and purse and diaper bag and...) in my car this morning. Fortunately, we were at the Children's hospital which has tons of fun toys so L had a blast while we were waiting for DH and a co-worker to come rescue us with the spare keys.







The morning was actually really fun and productive despite my brain-freeze: we got in a quick visit with MCSB, and I made an appointment for L which I'd been putting off.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

We did have a nice little quick visit. Thank you SO MUCH for the yummy muffins! I forgot to tell you that I actually didn't have time for breakfast before I left my house, so they were truly appreciated.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

els: cute, cute, cuteness in those pics! makes me want to get bloggy...

fiddle: you must have caught the portland-mamas-locking-keys-inside-the-house/car/somewhere syndrome that's been going around the past few days...







: glad you got rescued with spare keys and got to visit mcsarahb in the meantime.

sherri: welcome back to the MMF! fold!

everyone else: too much to respond to while screeching toddler waves the cell phone around and threatens to dial fiji...







:

where is nuggets?

countdown to my mom's arrival: 3.5 days

~claudia


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Els, those pics are so wonderful, so beautiful! And I love your house!

And Heather, your girls are gorgeous. Just gorgeous!

I never commented on the hair cut pix in the yg.... I love them! All these babies are looking like such "little girls".









I finally got myself together to post some new photos. Enjoy.








http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...1cNWLW&notag=1

(please ignore the double posting of the pics at the shutterfly page. i have no idea how that happened and i can't fix it, so whatevah.







)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Where IS nuggets?

Is everybody else's screen really wide now too? This is all because of Viet. (yes, he's my whipping boy for everything). Because Lisa, in order to adequately describe the extent to which he lacks, had to use lots n lots of hyphens and thereby widen the screen beyond all limits of okay-ness.

Meg, your children are just the cutest! Jett is really amazing. As is Mia!
Am I blind, or did I not see any pics of you in there? Lemme guess--you're the one taking them!

Fern--egads about the keys!! My biggest panicky fear is to lock my child/ren inSIDE the car. So glad a play place was an option. Imagine being on the side of the road or at a convenience store...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Megan--that boy is edibly cute! that oh my goodness one is sweet! Mia is such a love! You need to hand the camera to dh or dss....we need some *you* pics!

ff--glad you got the appt made and had a meetup w/ the elusive mcsb! mmmm...muffins! how is luke doing with the ei? how are you doing with it? just found out today that C won't qualify to continue for pt or ot after her bday because you need to qualify for speech or education to get preschool services. grrr. sorry about the keys....I did that at playgroup once and dh had to drive all the way (an hour!) from work to rescue us. C was a baby and I had no dipes with me either as I had locked the diaper bag in as well!

mcsb---hope you get some solid sleep tonight!

tc---glad the countdown is getting shorter! So happy to hear that S is growing so well!

sherri---yay! so glad the move was an awesome one! So glad for this work/homelife change for you guys too!

Stressing over pumping output these days. grrr. I'm a few days ahead of her, but that's pretty much it. Resigned to having to supplement with formula at some point in the near or distant future. *sigh*

Enjoying the last bit of fall here and getting out to the park while we can. E can amazingly go down the slide all by herself if I sit her by herself which is quite funny to watch.

Okay....really should get going....am intent on sorting through a bunch o' stuff to freecycle!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Oh Renae, where, are youuuuuuuuuu?







:

I really like the overuse-of-hyphens-as-descriptor-of-poor-character-thingie.









And Ff's comment about smilies.









Golly gee, just lovin' the current crop of pix. Such beautiful, beautiful children. Makes me all goofy seeing them.

Sherri, so glad the move is OVER. I hate even *thinking* about moving.

Jacquie, it's funny that you did that little tabulation, because I was about to do it. And last year, I think GS got snow ~2 mos. before Boulder, so







.

HF, how's E doing with solids? (and what a brave sliding girl!) Yeah, the whole 0-3 thing with ei. It sucks, because some problems don't get found until they're ~2, then you get in a groove and then get booted at 3 and have to start over with the school district (seen it happen to a couple of folks around here).







:

I 2nd (or 3rd) that locking the keys in the car is my own paranoid fear. (I do an OCD-type self-pat-down 2-3 times before I lock the car.)

EL, what you described sounds like the cycle we conceived T, so I'm thinking very +ly for you.

What about a group home road trip? ;p

Glad to know my kids are not the only ones to call Fiji.









Any updates on the house-selling/buying fronts?

I got The No-Cry Sleep Solution from the library. Only time for a quick peek, but OH MY WORD is it different from Ferber (yeah, well, DUH... I know...).

I finally got to the "I'm sick of my frumpy hair and wearing it in a ponytail everyday, and it's grown enough since the disastrous haircut so I'm scheduling a cut" only to find out that the stylist who did the salvage job has left the salon (and of course they won't tell me where she went--not like I'm going to just take my chances with someone else at the salon after the disaster in April). Oh well. I feel like I'm going to just throw my hair out there and wind up with shorter and shorter hair, trying to cover each disaster.







Maybe I'll just color my hair this weekend instead. (Halloween is coming, y'know







)


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

kk are you getting 18 inches of snow today???? eeeeeeeek. just saw the national forecast on the news.









isaac needs a haircut. my mom spent the whole weekend going 'i just want to trim his bangs out of his eyes' yeah ok i get it.







i colored my hair black on halloween 2 years ago. i liked it







: but it was sooooo not semi-permanent like it said. i need something new with my hair. it looks like florence henderson hair right now.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

No, I think only about 6". (Maybe a little more... we have ~that much now, and it's still snowing.) I'm *really* glad we were at a playground for 4 hrs yesterday... though I am going to bundle Z up and let him play with T and the other "big" boys in the snow after school.

My Lebowski moment (did I spell that right? looks wrong to me) was bowling with my mom friends last night. It was fun, but we sucked.







I kept thinking about Jesus (Turturro's character) and how he fascinated/repulsed me. I promise I never licked the ball before I rolled it away.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

So yesterday I was driving all over town and I saw this bumper sticker: "the dude abides...." and I had to laugh out loud and thought of y'all. I wanted to buy it, but where does one buy a single big lebowski bumpersticker, anyway?

megan- what gorgeous babies you make! So incredibly sweet.

I have a flickr site here.

We made an offer on our dream house. Well, sort of dream house. We're really excited about it, at least. They have until tomorrow morning to decide. Am I nervous? YES!!!!!

The lentil's potty training is getting somewhere, finally. He went all day yesterday without an accident. He was SO proud of himself, it was very sweet. His teachers at school were also really excited.

But when we have terrific highs, we also have terrific lows. Our only babysitters- parents of my childhood friends, people who I would trust to the end of the universe, have told me that they don't think the lentil is ready for them to babysit them. The last three times we've been to see them he screamed for at least 45 minutes. Embarrassing, horrible, painful screaming. So distressed. I don't know what's going on with that. So they don't want to try to watch him again until he's three. I just about cried when they told me. So much for date night. ever.

And we finally have + OPK. Elvis has left the building! We're all worn out from house excitement and potty excitement, but I think we might be in the running this month... fingers crossed!

Snow- it's snowing in the mountains right now- so beautiful.

Elsanne- we're in Santa Fe, so we could hop over to ABQ sometime to see you during the holidays! let us know!

McSarahb- you will survive the DH absence. I used to really fret over it, now I'm just inconvenienced.

Finding Nemo- The lentil ADORES this movie, but insists that we fast-forward past all the scenes in the dentist's office. So that means we have to sit with him and watch together, which I guess is what I'm supposed to do anyway. No TV babysitter here. So much for getting some housework done while my kid veges out in front of the cathode ray. He insists on being Dory for halloween, so I've been working on that damn costume for weeks now. All this after we bought him a great monkey costume. Won't wear it. even though it's incredibly cute. sigh.

KK- I'm sick of frumpy hair, but sweets has been telling me lately how good it looks so I'm almost afraid to cut it. He likes it longer, I hate the longer blowdry. but I don't mind getting compliments from my husband so that will have to do.

heatherfeather- I hear you about the pumping. just wishing you lactating thoughts.

I can't believe october is almost over! Ack!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

countdown to my mom's arrival: 2.5 days yahooey!

must watch TBL again... question is, when???!!!???

level of clutter around our house is really beginning to irk me enough to attempt flyladying again. crisis cleaning 101, here i come.

cluttered house == cluttered mind for me... grrrrrrrrrr...

M tripped into the toy cabinet earlier and smacked his forehead. we put "blueberry ice" on it (what he called the frozen blueberries in a bag) and then smeared with arnica gel and gave him a couple crushed up arnica pellets and he's fine and not much swelling. what is it with him and foreheads?

bill is at the office this morning for a while longer. "all hands" meeting == usually intel-speak for "what-the-cr*p-are-you-all-doing-this-project-should-have-been-done-weeks-ago-so-let's-waste-more-time-by-calling-you-into-a-meeting-and-grumping-at-you".

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ohh poor M's forehead. and what is flyladying?

and what is +OPK? something to do with ovulation but i can't figure it out. fingers crossed for this month AND the house offer









hf - i was going to tell you my formula with the breastmilk-lovin-baby experience. i had formula as backup at daycare for isaac. so he didn't drink a lot of it but maybe 1 or 2 bottles a week of it from 3 months on. he was fine and liked it until 9 months when he refused it. and never drank it again. i tossed the can. he would rather go without than have it. (well and in general he just didn't like the bottle so they dumped a lot of bm too. the formula became a no go though. even mixed formula/bm got the big NO.) so how old is E now? i think formula tastes so chalky and unsweet compared to the delishiousness of breastmilk that i would recommend introducing it to E earlier rather than later if you are going to go that route. i think as they get older they get a lot pickier about flavor. it took him a loooong time before he liked cow milk too. some babes may not even notice or care on the other hand.

yeah megan - wow they are cute!

sherri - that sounds like a wholistically well organized move. good job!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

forehead looking a little red but nothing too serious. will smear more arnica on it later.

flylady: www.flylady.net (a bit weird but definitely intriguing. i can't get into the whole getting dressed to the shoes bit, as i was raised in a "no shoes" household)

squirming baby waking up in the moby... ma milk time

~c


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Want to agree that sherri is ALL OVER IT and the reason the move went so well is because she rocks socks as a supermom.

Also want to agree about clutteredhouse=clutteredmind.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

OK, supposed to be doing bills but really quick: HF if E rejects powdered formula, you could always go the goats milk plus other stuff route. We put goats milk plus organic heavy whipping cream down L's tube as a bolus each evening, and sometimes he likes to drink a bit of it.







. I know that TC had a recipe she used for M when they had supply/demand/whatever-it-was issues. So you have lots of options. It is so good that you have come to acceptance about the possibility- it will make it easier if that happens.









Absolutely MUST pay bills- more at another time.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

TC-so glad you have your mama coming. It will be so nice to have that extra loving set of hands!

Fiddle-how ya feeling?

Els, su casa es muy bien! Luverly! Ill be knocking on your door when I come visit mexico. And I love how you equate Viet's stupidity to Lisa's overuse of hyphens. I was







at that.

Sarah, how's it going with dh gone?

Heather, so sorry to hear of the pumping woes.









emmalola! Yay for offers on houses! How completely exciting! Let us know what happens! I've got things crossed for you!

So, whaddya get when you mix two girls, a brand new house, and a bottle of nail polish? I BIG FREAKING MESS! OH MY GOODNESS. The girls were left to their own devices to play today, and suddenly dh says, Sherri, do you have nail polish? I say OH NO! WE go flying upstairs to find nail polish on our brand new carpet! In our room and Sarah's room too.







After much scrubbing and my driving to assorted drug stores for assorted carpet cleaning products, we call my BIL, who so happens to work for a disaster restoration company. They will clean your house after a flood, fire, etc. And they have a kickass carpet cleaning system. The vegan nuns would be sooooooooooo disappointed at the amount of chemicals on my carpet right now, but they're clean. WHEW. All I could think of was it taking, like, three thousand bucks to recarpet our bedrooms. I was nearly in tears. But all's well that ends well, right?

And in super news, we got an offer on our house, and its now under contract. Yippeekiyayaye! I was stunned. And incredibly excited. Supposed to close November 20. Now cross your fingers all goes well with the inspections! Can I just say again how excited and relieved I am?!? Lisa, hope you have the same great news to report soon, too!

OK, crazy day, so glad its over. Just waiting for Grey's Anatomy to start! Time for this mama to unwind!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sherri---eek on the carpet/nail polish thing! so very excited there is an offer/contract on the house, but methinks the new owners may never quite appreciate the porch as did you.







:

ff---i couldn't remember if it was you or tc who used the goat's milk. I'm thinking that might be the way to go as the amount would probably only be 3-5+ oz/day best case scenario.

renae must have had too much fun in vegas (i'll leave it at that)







: miss ya mf!

tc--same here with the cluttery stuff. ouch on the head bumpin! I just got all awwwww at the thought of your wee one snuggled in a moby.

and that's enough of that. typing with a squeaky space bar is very irritating. that and my mouse is stuck/sticky and all this left-right-scrolling-business is making me







: off to read a library book!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Yah what is UP with the too-wide page crap. Grrrr.

Nail polish, oh my. Note to self: put nail polish beyond Lily's reach TONIGHT. On second thought, *runs off to go put nail polish out of Lily's reach RIGHT THIS MINUTE*

OK, I'm back. Lily and I went out to our favorite little Mexican place for dinner - smothered burrito for me and cheese quesadilla for Lily. And a totally artificially-colored-and-flavored Sponge Bob popsicle for dessert.







: Oh well, I've been feeling sorry for myself. And Lily.

But really, we're doing fine. And DH comes home tonight, late. It did go by fairly quickly.

Ooop, gotta go - phonecaw. More later.

S.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

"Phonecaw"!!! Sarah, you are just a classic.

Sherri--eeeep! about the nailpolish...was it at least a lovely shade of pink or something? About those vegan nuns...just aerate the rooms a bunch and don't go eating dinner off of the carpet. And vacuum those spots a lot in the next few days.

Ferngirl did you get those bills paid?

Heather has sticky mice.

I got my hair cut/colored today! Wooooootie! I just adore my hairdresser. She comes to my house and does a great job, a woman from Texas. I am now almost as strawberry blondish as Amara. And not nearly as natural.

Work drama: had to go discuss construction permit biz after having the house I am working to manage (but is still under construction, remodeling) be sanctioned. God, did that sentence make any sense? Anyway had to go be smooth with gov't emps and learned a little bit about regulations regarding the historic downtown...they try hard to keep the colonial architecture intact, which is nice. The woman who owns VSA and is my friend/boss is having me manage this house instead of doing her books like I did prior to Amara's birth. John Galliano wore one of her belt buckles on the runway in Paris...oooh yeeeaaahhhh....Tim McGraw changed his belt buckle EIGHT TIMES in the CMA and all of them were hers...wootie tootie for her successful biz.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i've caught isaac in the twisting-off-the-top phase of nail polish foolery. mine is allllllll up high and i can only imagine how freaked out you were. SO GLAD it all came clean


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Git postin, girlies. Much too quiet. All may mamas report back to central.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

aye-aye, mamacita.

countdown to my mom's arrival: 1.5 days!!! quadrazillion yahooey!!!

~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

anything you say!

One girl half-napping, the other eating shoes and/or books....not sure what's more nutritious.

yay TC!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes, I am here, reporting for duty!

Okay, Renae&#8230;you're freaking me out. Where are you??????? And still no word from nuggetsmom either. We're missing you guys!

No offers on our house yet, but I am so excited for you Sherri! I hope that everything goes quickly and smoothly. November 20 is a perfect closing date! We do have two potential offers in the works. One couple came back last night to look at the place again and was going to make a decision soon and the other was checking their paperwork with a mortgage broker today. Hopefully we can get an offer soon soon soon. I am anxious to move on to the next part: house buying! I hope you get the house you want, Emmalola! So exciting!

Hmmm, there really is a lot of house buying/selling/moving into going on in our little corner of MDC. What does that mean?

OPK=Ovulation Predictor Kit

I like fly lady to a certain extent. We don't really do it religiously (and it is sort of a scripture to some) but both Alison and I appreciate her ideas regarding avoiding perfectionism and not waiting until you have time to do it all. I tend to want lots of uninterrupted time to work on something rather than do the one-five minutes here and there effort that fly lady suggests. It is good to be reminded that I really can pick up a lot of junk in five minutes. However, the flylady emails can be overwhelming and too too much. With our house so spotless as we are selling it I am finding it easier to maintain than I thought.

Gotta get to work. MWAH to all!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Reporting in. (Hopefully Renae and Jacqueline will, too... where are you???)

Dh is in the air as I type. My mom is here (I guess she beat TC's







). I think I'd be a lot more stressed/sad about his trip if my (dear ol') mom weren't here. I wrote a good-bye letter to dh's uncle this a.m. and cried (one of the reasons dh is going is to say good-bye to his uncle who has terminal liver cancer and is close to the end








).

I think all the house buying/selling/moving is directly related to all the #2s. Well, I guess some of it is career stuff, but some of *that* has to do with adjustments for family, too, I assume. (We did our big move a few years ago, and conceived Z within a couple of months of buying this house.)

shoes = more nutritious (if leather) books = more fiber









I'm getting my hair cut *next* Friday, but I'm going to look for some naturalish color this weekend (though I'm itching for magenta, and I don't think that's a very "natural" color).

I think we're going to try to watch the Charlie Brown special tonight. Neither boy has seen it... I'm feeling sentimental. (Or maybe just mental







)


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I just bought tickets to FL for December! w00t! My parents can't come here as originally planned (long story) so we're going there. It will be fun to have a change of pace, even though it will be in Redneckville, USA. Oh well, the white sand beach looks pretty in any weather, huh?

Glad to have DH home. He took Lily to OMSI this morning and is now napping with her upstairs. Aaah.

KK, I definitely think you should go for magenta.









I am queen of the five-minute swoop clean-up. Usually about 5 minutes before a guest arrives.







: But honestly, it's mainly toddler clutter and not true dirt. The house *looks* dirty 'cause it's ancient and we have exposed lathe on several walls, but oh well.

Ok, MUST go do my online midterm. I have been procrastinating (and doing some last-minute studying) since 9:30am! Eeeep.

S.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Here I am checking in. G is napping and should wake up soon so my time may be short.

Sherri-whoa. Red nail polish! G dropped a bottle of my red polish in our Texas bathroom right before we listed it! Luckily, it was tile, though the white grout was a bugger to clean. Glad yours finally came out







And, bummer that Grey's Anatomy was a re-run! That's one of my new fave shows...guilty pleasures.

Oh, and yay for the house offer. That's wonderful!!!

We had our first snow here yesterday morning. I'd say about 4 inches on our deck, less other places. I took G outside to play in it, but he wouldn't wear gloves or his new boots, so he ended up with cold fingers and wet feet. We promptly went to Target and got a pair of Ladybug rain boots he said we needed to take home and a couple pairs of gloves that I have no idea if he'll wear or not. Now we just have to wait for it to snow again since it's already melted.

G's naptimes have been a real struggle the last few days and he's even been giving dh a hard time going to sleep at night. The struggling has caused dh and I to feel more anger than we thought possible at a little guy who means no harm. So, we've been doing lots of deep breaths and talking about how frustrating it's been. Today I just decided I wasn't going to let him get to me, and the naptime happened with just a little fussing, as opposed to tears from each of us. I'm hoping it's just his bottom canines bothering him (yes, he doesn't have his yet...my slow teether).

Went to a new friend's house today. Met her in LLL, she's got a May 2005 baby (he and G actually have the same b-day!). We had a good time. Though her little guy went to sleep 1/2 way through our play time. I forgot how much more they used to sleep, even just a year ago. Anyway, G had a good time being the "big" boy for a change and Braden loved watching G make his toys work in ways he hadn't thought of yet. It was nice to talk to an IRL mama. I haven't had a lot of that lately.

What else, what else....oh, emmalola....go with the OPK+ (and I hope you get the house)! That's cool. I'm on day 28 of my cycle, which is actually 2-3 days longer than they are typically. I haven't been charting, though, so I'm not 100% sure of when O happened. I feel crampy, though I felt that way when I was pg with G. If I'm not bleeding by tomorrow morning, I'll take a test in the morn. I don't really have high hopes though....maybe my cycles are just getting longer (they've been on the short side since they came back).
Lisa-hope you have an offer from one of the two.

Sarah-glad dh made it home and you and L made it throught the week. We'll be doing a couple days along in another week or so.

Renae....where have you gone?

Heather, it's good to see you back.

Re: hair color: I once had my hair dyed dark red and truly loved it. I just couldn't afford to keep it up and it took 2 or so years to grow out (that's how curly hair does it, I've been told). Anyway, I really loved being a red head.

I hear rumblings from the boy, so I better go.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i read renae's lj and i think she's been sick and rowan's leg is hurting him so they had a doctor visit today (which was probably ~3 hours ago with the time change). i hope he's A-OK. fingers crossed xoxooxo

we have a halloween dress up party at daycare this afternoon. WILL he wear the shrek????? i have no idea. but we shall see. and i forgot my camera dangit!!

yay for mom visits!! my SIL arrives tonight. i have to do the 2 hour swoop cleaning/sheet changing/dishes before she gets here at 8:30. i stuck pot roast in the crock pot so at least dinner is done.

yay for hanging out with a new friend jaqueline. and fingers crossed for babydust (for you and ELola).

i am definitely starting to look pregnant. or at least to me anyway. that belly is poking out. not sure why...my uterus should still be down in the pelvis. i think it is pushing everything else up and out though.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Alright!

Jacqueline: check!
Claudia: check!
Sarah: Check!
Heather: check!
Lisa: check!
Jessica: check!
KK: check!
Jacquelinenugget:
Renae:
Sherri:
Beth: check!
Emmalola:
Meg:

Dude, WHERE IS RENAE?!?!!!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Yay! I got a 92%! Gotta love instant-grading online exams...

Jacqueline - yay for new friends. Always fun.

Hope Rowan's leg is ok. Thanks for the 411, jstar.

Hmmm. 9 weeks, already looking pregnant, strange twin dreams...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Rooty-tootin' Ninety-two! Go you!

Glad Renae has been located. Wish she'd get her butt over here. Hope Rowan's leg is okey dokey.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yeah i am really starting to wonder about all these twin things but I think i'm just psyching myself out. the twin dream i had was after my mom told me that my grandma's doctor never told her she was carrying twins because he thought the chances of survival of both were slim. and so she didn't know but she had a friend who did know she was carrying twins and she would tell my grandma that she could feel one elbow up front and one move in the back (or something like that). and my grandma was thinking 'well i feel the same thing but maybe that is just because she is telling me about it' so i had a dream that a baby face and shoulders protruded out of my stomach skin so i could see the baby's face. (but it was small...the head was the size of a plum or so) and then i realized i could feel another one back by my spine. all totally because of my mom telling me that story.

i am more freaked by this:
isaac do you want a baby sister or a baby brother? 'i want TWO' a sister or a brother? 'TWO!'
isaac is there a baby growing in mama's tummy? 'two!'

i think claudia is right...he just wants to name the baby TWO! but today some salespeople came by our office and they were leaving and i stood up. and i wore a dress today and realized my stomach is pooching. so i patted it and the lady goes 'oh does that mean something?' (the man was oblivious). so i said yeah. and she stood next to me and rubbed her arm on my arm and goes 'ohh i'll rub against you for twins.' because she had twins. she did that to someone else and their dh called to tell her they were having twins. so now i'm realllllly scared









one baby would be just fine thankyouverymuch. i can't fathom the sleep deprivation from two. or the amount of stretchmarks. or ever flying anywhere ever again if we had to buy 5 plane tickets.

(good score on the exam btw!)


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

jstar: the worrying about twin thing must be a second-time-pregnant-portland-mama thing, because both fiddle and i had it, too. and yea verily on the belly poking out by week 8 or 9: happened here, too. thank goodness i bought new pants that were too big right around that time.

yay for 92%

renae:







healing vibes for r's leg... we miss you...

lisa:







: for offers... how's allison doing? how many weeks?

sherri: another







: for offer/contract...

elola and jacquie:







:

kk: have i mentioned lately how frickin' cute all your kids are? 'cause they are. really, really cute. especially little pigtail girl.

els: when are you coming back to portland, mama? obviously not this christmastime, but dangit, you gotta come back sometime in the new year so the round two babies of the original may04 mamas can meet. maybe wait until jstar's is born in the early summer... wait, amara will be mobile then, so that would be a trek and half traveling... you gotta come, though... sometime... (is that enough ellipses in this paragraph...???)

where is nuggets? probably busy, busy, busy with the girls. missing you, too.

heather: i think i missed the pumping issues... later will check back on the thread for more info. as for goat's milk, we bought a can of powdered meyenberg goat's milk and added some omega fish oils and some sunflower seed/flax seed oil mixture to it. if we were using the goat's milk supplement more often than donated breastmilk, we'd also add some iron every 2-3 days and a drop of liquid folic acid every 1-2 days. i'd actually make a quart at a time in a mason jar, add 2 tablespoons of flaxseed/sunflower seed oil, squeeze out 2 or 3 fish oil capsules and shake it all up together. it stayed good in the fridge for a few days and then we'd warm up a bottle as we needed to, although he got pretty used to having it kind of cold. feel free to ask me more questions if this isn't clear or you want more details.

hey, i just realized we haven't seen agrace around much lately either... hope she is doing okay with her girlie...

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... i hear a starbucks decaf tall 2-pump pumpkin spice soy latte calling my name later...

dang, i love the ellipsis as a form of punctuation.

...

~claudia


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

You need a line for Jacqueline-Nugget (that's who I meant before... I refer to Jacquie as Jacquie!!)









Have to say another catty thing.... The difference between having your own mom visit vs. your mil: when you're scurrying around during the nap, trying to tidy up, your mil says, "I need to go lie down" (and then she does) and your mom says, "Honey, you should rest" and she gets you soemthing to drink and a magazine.
















We have our pumpkins, we have our face paint, we have our costumes. I have groovy health food store type puffed rice to make vegan nunnish "rice crispy squares". I don't have Halloween candy yet, because I just don't need that temptation







: (I have no self-control in the Halloween candy dept.).

I had a weird dream about *Katie Holmes* last night. We went on a picnic together (to be away from any potential listening devices), and she confided in me that she really didn't want to be with Tom but that she *really* needs the $30 million. I have *no* idea where *that* came from. Els, will you interpret? Why am I KH's new best friend?

I am so psyched about the ttc stuff going on, and I'm keeping all my fingers crossed!!!









92 woo hoo!









... back atcha, TC (and thanks!







)

I definitely do the swoop form of housekeeping many days.







:

I did magenta occasionally in grad school (because you can look like anything in grad school!). Same for my current profession.







How much magenta are you right now, MCSB? In college, I had (believe it or not) a buzz cut that I henna'ed rather red. But as *many* of my friends pointed out, my head has a funny shape, and having hair that short draws attention to that, and it was not very flattering.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

...ellipsis....I did not know it had a name! And I use it all lallllalllllllllll the time...
I think it shows a mind that just can't ever really say goodbye to a thought but just moves on to the next one.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

KK....just laughing heartily over the Katie Holmes dream. That is too funny. I often have odd dreams with celebrities in them. I think it's great that she confided to *you* about tommy boy. Still chuckling just west of ya....

jacquie

p.s. and loving those ellipses, also......................


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Megan here, reporting for duty! (Or as Mia would say, Aye Aye CAPtain!







) I know I'm late, boss, but I have an excuse. And I brought a note from home. My DH is out of town all weekend and it's just me and the kids.







: Does it add to my sob story that he's out of town visiting his 91 yr old Grammy who is dying of pancreatic cancer? They're saying good-bye. (Lot of that going around, eh KK?







) So anyway, I hope you, BossLady Elsanne, will forgive my tardiness in reporting to the thread.










So yeah, just me and the kids this weekend. DSS went to his Mom's though, so it's just the two little ones. Yesterday we went to the a fall festival at a new regional park (used to be a pumpkin farm/patch) and it was so fun! But the kids slept in the car on the way home, and that was pretty it for a nap, so the rest of the afternoon/evening was loooooooooong. I put Mia to bed at 6:30.







: Not as bad as it seems when you consider her normal bedtime when she's not had a nap is 7:00, and she was sooooo tired and being super goofy (a sign that she's ready for bed if there ever was one) and she went right to sleep, no problem. All that running around at the festival did her in. Me too.









I was so tired when we were leaving the festival, I couldn't even fathom carrying pumpkins to the car, so I nixed it and will pick some up at safeway today. How lame am I????

Okay, I wanted to post more, but Jett is waking up. But at least I'm accounted for! And I did pull us off of page 2. Surely I get a few points for that!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Yay, Meg, glad you are here on page two duty, that makes up for being late. Actually you are inspiring me: I've got both girls as we speak, all myself, hate weekends durnit, and I'm trying to think of all of you that have done this, do it every day...


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Emmalola: check!

So sorry to everyone saying goodbye to family members. Cancer sucks.

I totally had a similar moment at the pumpking patch last weekend- the lentil picked out the biggest one he could find and then insisted on being carried all the way back to the car. I was in pain by the time we made it, thus nixing any plans to get more pumpkins on the way out. too painful.

I'm a big fan of the ellipsis.

I had a dream last night that someone else had already bought our house and was planning on scraping it for a bigger better house. If I recall correctly, there was a bulldozer in the background. At least it wasn't twin bulldozers. But on that front- we finally came to agree on a price with the seller, so now we're under contract for our new house! Hooray!

I took the lentil to sears yesterday for portraits. He was completely uncooperative, so I didn't get to change him into the fancy new clothes and he ended up wearing a hoody. And he had his "baby" stuffed in his shirt the entire time. And he wouldn't even consider it until I sat with him for the first photo and showed him how it worked. Overall, he was acting like a two-year-old. But I figured part of the whole thing is to capture the moment as it is, not as I'd wish it was. I'll look back at these photos and be reminded of what an original kid the lentil is today.

renae? vegas, baby?

thanks for the baby dust! We're just keeping our fingers crossed for the next two weeks. the lentil JUMPED on my belly today and I about freaked out, then I remembered that a jump like that may be painful, but the little egg is still just floating around and probably only thought maybe it was an earthquake. nothing serious. but it was painful, tho.

yay 92! MMF!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh, goddess, you guys, I am SO SORRY!








Where do I start? Rowan is FINE, he had a viral infection that sounded much much scarier than it actually was (it actually has the name "toxic" in it (!!!) but it goes away on its own. WTF?!?) and his leg is 95% better, he's running and playing and it's all good. The doctor visit was a NIGHTMARE, and I will write more about that later.

Short story; our good computer is dead.







I have no printer and my internet connection is weird on this craptastical computer, which is why I updated my LJ and not much else this week. We *should* get a new part or something on Halloween. HALLOWEEN! Arg!

I quit one of my jobs and am still doing craft faires. Holy COW have I been stressed and busy! I also have to do much of my church's service tomorrow which is freaking me out.

Vegas was fabulous, though DH and I had a stomach bug through some of the weekend. Lucky us!

As for now, we're doing all sorts of Halloween stuff (had a party this evening and tomorrow is church and I think a halloween thing at the Zoo, then Monday we may go and see some pumpkins or something, and then we have the whole day of Halloween for fun! It's a big holiday around our house.









I miss you all SOOOOOOOO much and I hate this computer so I am going to sign off now. I love you all and I hate being so sparsely connected!








I will hopefully be back in force next week! I'm really sorry I worried anyone.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh and real quick: Everything you've heard about Vegas? It's true.







:

That's all!









Just to assure you that Rowan is all good: at the halloween/birthday party we were at this afternoon, he had asked to be a skeleton (he's had this thing about skeletons for some reason. I love it!) and so DH brought him to our friend's house (I met them there after the craft faire--we did horrible because the weather was AWFUL, and even though we were inside no one wanted to leave their houses today! But I still had fun) in his glow in the dark skeleton jammies, and _he let me paint his face!!_







He sat in my friend's bathroom while I painted his face white and put big black circles around his eyes and lines on his mouth, all the skeleton stuff. He said "I want a skeleton face, Mama! I'm a skeleton!"







It was awesome. As soon as I HAVE A WORKING COMPUTER I will post pictures!







:

So yeah.

It's weird about Vegas; we were there, I know we were there..but it was such a short trip and so unreal it's like it didn't even HAPPEN. We spent the whole first night just walking down the strip and wandering into random casinos and exploring. SURREAL. The whole place was....surreal.

Okay, that is all. I will write more later...tomorrow! I promise! Yes!







And I can tell you how I did at our Day of the Dead service tomorrow morning. Eeek.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Just wanted to make it a clean 1,600 posts!









And I'm not even







!!
















I







you guys! Good night.

Man, this computer sucks! The smilies don't really work and the keyboard is all wonky. Ugh ugh ugh.

I keep reminding DH that it's HIS fault, too.







:
I did write a claim with the electric company for our computer but since I didn't think to cc it to a lawyer I dunno if they're just gonna laugh and throw it in the circular file. Ah well. Ugh. Stupid money problems.

Okay, NOW I'm done. Night night!

Wait...oh yeah! I am sick. a cold.







But I think I'm getting better. I think. AF is here too. I am overflowing with JOY!









Yup. Sweet dreams, everymama.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

countdown to my mom's arrival: 3ish hours!!!

excited but a little melancholy and numb... will try to post about it on the yg later...

renae: so glad that you are all okay and that vegas was fun.







so poopy about the broken computer.

on a cute note: borrowed the most frickin' cutest lion costume for M to wear and he love, love, LOVES it! and he looks adorable in it! pics tomorrow or the next day.

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

TC, yay for mom!

mf, sooo glad you are back in action to a degree. Vegas is so totally surrreal. One of the first times I ever went with a friend of mine neither of us drank or gambled so what else do you do? We walked around allll niiiight loooong...When I lived in arizona pre-mexico I was about 4 hrs away from there.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Renae-so glad you're back. I'm glad R's leg is better, too. Bummer you got sick on your trip, but it sounds like you had a fabbo time anyway.

Well, I mentioned in my last post that I would be taking a pg test if AF hadn't shown up by yesterday. I did yesterday morning and it was inconclusive. Their *might* have been a + and I might have imagined it...who knows. It was a test I had not taken before so I got another one yesterday. I tested again this morning and got a very, very, very faint 2nd line. But, I've been told that a line is a line. So, still no AF. I plan to wait a day or two until I test again. I'm not sure why the test would be so positive at this point as I think I'm further along this time than when I tested positive with G. I guess each pg is different...and I haven't used "first morning urine" because I'm too sleepy then. I still feel crampy, though, and as if AF is going to start any time. For me to have a cycle this long hasn't happened since, well, since I was pg with G. We'll see.

So, there's my conflicted report. Just wanted to let my May mamas know. If you want to share any of your good vibes, please do.

Gotta get us ready for choich and Sunday school. TTFN!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

So I did a lot of the Day of the Dead service at church today, and it went really really well! I love this time of year; I wasn't exactly "feelin' it" until our church service today though, so when we got home and I got Rowan to sleep I did up our altar. I wish I could set it all up downstairs but between baby and cat...whoah. Too much to deal with.










Jacqueline! Here's some







and vibes for you! How crazy!









Claudia,







I have been feeling some overwhelmedness myself lately, what with the whirlwind Vegas thing, sicknesses, and hurt-legged babies, along with craft faires, getting ready for this church service and finally, irrevocable quitting my sketchy whippersnapper job (more about that later)...so yeah. I will check up the YG to read/write more.

I REALLY need our computer to be fixed, I have SO MANY pictures to share with you all! Arg!

We are trying to decide whether to just stay home this afternoon or go to the Zoo which is having a big Halloween shindig...I think carving pumpkins and planting tulip bulbs sounds more fun to all of us though.

Much







LOVE







to my May Mamas. I am BACK, and I will not worry y'all again. Sorry sorry! I feel like a bad friend.







I was always thinking of you all, I swear it! I hate it when life gets the better of me. Ugh.

Anyway, it is SO Autumn here today, it's awesome. I am off to spend some of Rowan's naptime with DH.









p.s. Rowan is now officially 99% better, running all over the place and actin' like a freak.







Every so often he'll stop and say "leg hurt!" and I'm like "um, obviously not THAT much!"








Just wanted to make sure you all knew he was fine.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Jacqueline! Wow! Here's hoping...







With Lily I tested the day after my period was due (and it was only my 2nd cycle off the pill and I had no idea when I ovulated, etc.) and I got the faintest line. DH was SURE it was not a line. But then the next day I went to Planned Parenthood and they were like, "Honey, a line is a line is a line..." and of course, there it was. Wowee zowee! Whatever happens from here, I send good vibes to you.









Claudia, have fun with yer ma. I am so excited to go back and visit my whole fam in December. It's been a while since I've seen my bros.

OK, off to do homework while DH and Lily are at the park. Hurry hurry!

S.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Jacqeline---oooh! so very excited! With E, I saw the very, very faintest line and read it as a negative and then couldn't stop thinking about it and dug it out of the trash hours later and it was darker still.







Everything crossed for you guys!

Renae---glad you back...very much identify with the no/crappy computer woes! Glad RZ is good as new! Glad the service helped you feel more festive! I keep meaning to plant some bulbs some one of these days....maybe C and I will tackle that one day this week!

TC--yay! Have a fantastic visit!

MCSB--woot on that 92! And yes, I can imagine instant grading results would be so much nicer!

Emmalola---gosh those pictures are just perfect! His little buddy tucked in his jacket--cuteness! I think I need to jump in the pics with the girlies next time we go...I don't have very many of me since I'm always behind the camera!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

hi
Can I join you? My 2nd DD was actually born in June, but you seem like so much fun, and I am addicted to Elsanne.
I didn't know about MDC when I was pregnant with DD2 - didn't find it until she was about a year old when we started CDing. And today is the first time I've even SEEN the toddler forum







:

I'm Jessica, I live in Ohio, and I have 3 kiddos - DD1 01/02, DD2 06/04 (but I'll lie and call it 05/04 if I have to) and DS 08/06.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Welcome, Miss Juice. We ARE fun (she says, ever-so-humbly) and as you can see pretty darn chatty. Pssst- there is another secretly June mama among us, so you aren't the only one.









Jacqueline-







: How exciting!

Cute pics, Emily! His hair makes me a little wistful that we keep L's short (easier to deal with, and we have enough to deal with).

Meg- when we went to the pumkin patch, I actually pulled the car right up to the shop and got help putting my one little pumpkin in.









OK, someone needs to go stalk nuggetsmom and find out where she is and if she's all right.

That's all I gots to say 2-nite.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Miss Juice! Welcome velkommen bienvenidos!















Sorry, I'm feelin' giddy at being back among my May Mamas again!








Even though, have I mentioned my computer suX0r?!?! Gah! I have to scroll SIDEWAYS to read MDC posts! WTF?!
Hopefully, tomorrow our good computer will be back in action!
Anyway, Miss Juice, I like your "Sleep is for the weak" quote, and your willingness to fudge your due date to be among us (you really don't have to, btw.







)! You're definitely welcome here!







We're all pretty addictive, aren't we?

















I don't have a lot to say, but I have promised myself I would be WAY more present here because darn it, I missed you guys! Rowan is watching Sesame Street (I don't even CARE enough to







: myself! Thbbbt. PBS RULES.







) Okay, now he just came into the guest room and said "Mama, you have Daddy's computer!" Um, dude, is it *that* obvious who uses what 'puter around here?







I commandeered this one since I maintain it was ALL DH's fault that I don't have a working computer anymore!







:
But I still feel really out of touch because I am pretty much checking my email once a day and MDC and well, that's about it...I need to update Rowan's LJ because I think my MIL is about to have a conniption.









It is kind of freeing to not be online all day though...not lie I do much with my time...though I did volunteer to make about 300 cookies for church this Sunday!







: I am SO involved with my church these days...I am a UU through and through! Ha!

Have a great day, everymama. Good luck with homework, MCSarah! 92? Wow. I am SO unschooled.







:

Okay, so Rowan has been telling us when he needs a diaper change...this means he's on the road to potty learning, doesn't it?







I dunno if I'm ready!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Welcome Miss Juice!







: We are a chatty group, but we're glad to have you. I'm barely a May Mama, so you're welcome to hang out here.

Just a quick update....even though I felt totally icky yesterday for no real reason, when I took another pg test this morning, it was negative. So, I'm not sure what's going on with this! Still no AF and I'm feeling less like it's going to start. I've read that each pg is different, so it could be that this baby just hasn't produced enough of the hormone yet. And, maybe I ovulated later than I thought. I dunno









I do know I was feeling pretty ambivalent about getting pg again, even last night I cried a little after we went to bed because I already missed my time with just G and me. Perhaps this baby is a little ambivalent about making her/his presence known as well.

I'm getting some body/energy work done this morning, so I'm hoping we can work on whatever this blockage is (that's kind of what it feels like).


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ack!







Jessica is following me over here!!! *Beams proudly and puts thumbs in lapels and nods knowingly to my other maymamas, see how cool *I* am, I can enlist new maymamas 2.5 years after the fact!!! *

I think everyone should know Jessica is a chiropractor. In my book, that makes her kinda cool. And also a mother of, how many? I believe it's three! She told everyone on our other thread that we should all hang our babies upside down by their feet every day.










I also think Renae should be informed that the reason we all have to scroll SIDEWAYS to read this thread is all Viet's fault. Refer to previous posts for explanation.

Agreed that nuggetsmom needs stalking.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey, thanks for all the warm welcoming! I wish I'd found y'all earlier.
Here are some pics of my Allison. She kills me. She's like a little steamroller, just storming through life. And she's been that way since her birth. Nothing stops this kid, which is good, since she's the Middle Child.

Thanks for the props, Elsanne.







:

Jacqueline, I'm feeling for you. My third was a complete surprise, and I must have POAS 8 times before I got a solid +. I had late lines, faint lines, no lines, and then my last test was a complete dud. It was very frustrating, not knowing what to feel from minute to minute.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jacqueline, ooooh bodywork! Enjoy!! Keep us updated.

Jessica, those are some cute photos! I love the green in her hair as she paints. All your kids are gorgeous.
You are not refuting any of my charges so therefore they are all true, FTR.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i don't have to scroll sideways to read ????

hi jessica -- i'm a jessica too









glad you're back renae









i love the lentil's hair too. we took isaac for a haircut on saturday and i can't even recognize him. he looks like he just got back from iraq. it is NOT 'long on top' like i specified. alas it is just hair and it will grow.

with isaac i tested one day after AF was supposed to show up and i got a LINE. dark line. this time my lmp was aug 22. we dtd aug 31st. by labor day weekend (sept 3 or 4) my boobs were hurting which was too early for pms pain so i was suspicious. i took a test on the 4th and got the faintest line ever but i know 'a line is a line' took 3 more and got 2 negs and another very very faint line (aka the testing frenzy stage). then i actually sat down and calculated when my lmp had been (hadn't written it down) and realized i wouldn't even expect AF until sept 19th. so i was testing WAAAAAAAAY early. and yet.....those 2 super faint lines were correct! (i also dug that first test out of the trash thinking i had totally hallucinated it). so jaqueline you must be in that ambivalent stage but a line is a line and the hormone levels are so low at first that drinking too much water can make it too dilute, etc. etc. try the am pee and see what happens. i was a little crampy this time too and i think it was my uterus going 'oh ok we're doing THIS again' i had one whole day of EXTREME cramping and i think that was my uterus starting to plump up and push things around or something.

we carved pumpkins yesterday and isaac was pretty uninterested. i was glad about that. he has a knife obsession right now. I CUT IT! so he was happy putting cinnamon and sugar on pumpkin seeds while we carved funny faces









he DID wear shrek for 2 hours at the school party









i should get in the shower. i have to go to dh's office today :yawn:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Feelin low. Yesterday I was incredibly bad, ate over a pint of ice cream (which, when you're supposed to be on a semi-candida diet with low-sugar, and low-lactose, is like dietary suicide- the first of many cheating episodes lately), stayed up obnoxiously late reading Operating Instructions (great book, but the sleep would have been better), and L had a horrible night and hardly slept and even though I wasn't the one going in, I still hardly slept.

THEN I had bad news at the midwife appointment. I mentioned that I have had a yeast infection for my entire pregnancy, with only three weeks of relief after the three times I treated it with "real" drugs (miconazole, then boric acid, then miconazole again). She did her first vaginal examine since the original appt, and we have probs. She looked at the yeast, and apparently I have a party goin on of all kinds of different yeast species and forms. She thinks that my difficulties may point to gestational diabetes, so I have to do the glucose tolerance test, which I declined last pregnancy. Also, my cervix is quite soft (and I'm not quite 6 months along), and I admitted that sometimes it seems like I've got stuff hangin out down there, and she is concerned that my membranes might be pushing through the cervix (but she obviously didn't want to risk it by putting her finger in the cervix), so she had ordered an ultrasound. Worst case scenario: bedrest for the cervix and a diebetic diet. I need to get both tests and a 3-week miconazole treatment going asap, and see her back in two weeks. Blah. Then I called dh for support and he had the bad judgement to mention that maybe if I didn't binge on ice cream and stay up late so much, I'd be in better health. True, but it made me cry, so he changed his tune quickly.

Sigh.

I'd better get going and get Luke on his nap-time walk. Who knows how many more of those I'll be allowed to do.

Poor me.







. I seem to be having a lot of pity parties for myself lately.

jstar- we don't have to scroll anymore 'cause we're on a new page.

jacqueline- if you get a blood test at the docs, it's way more accurate earlier.









OK, goin on that walk


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Just a quickie post here... ye gods, I'm dyin' out here. I haven't had a real break in 4 days, I guess (and then throw in Halloween activities and a home energy audit, too, with a complete stranger poking his nose in every nook and cranny of my filthy house)...







: I always knew that dh was what made it possible for me to do what I do as a SAHM, but sh!t man, I'm exhausted. I wore my mom out about 2 days ago







, so the help I'm getting is diminishing somewhat (I love my mom, and she loves the kids, but right about now, I'm super glad my BF is named as the guardian in our wills, because we need someone young enough to keep up with them!).
















Thinking of all of you, I'll write more later (probably tomorrow night after dh returns). mwah mwah


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Aww, fiddle, I just wanted to come on to give you LOTS of



































HUGS! Sending lots of healthy vibes to you!

KK...duuuuude you don't KNOW filthy till you've come over to MY house (!!!) No, really. I can't remember the last time I mopped the kitchen floor, and Rowan's potty in the bathroom? It has DUST BUNNIES!









Yeah, after the weekend in Vegas I think even my MIL was glad to say buh=BYE to Rowan!







Hahaha.

Oh, a will?







: We'd better get on that. Ack.

Back to the MOUNTAINS of laundry. I will write more. I'm glad to be back too!









...even though my computer still SUCKS!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

FF---when it rains it pours. Actually, it sounds like it's kind of chicken/egg with the ice cream and yeasties and GD stuff. Your cravings might just be that much more intense and hard to fend off espcially under stress. **hugs** I emailed you to your juno acct....don't know if you got it. Will have a magic bullet for you if you want it!







pm/email me your addy!

Renae--hehe...C's potty has dust bunnies too! I'm so not a duster and when I do it's beyond me to remember that too!

KK--hope things settle down there...you sound busy/flustered!

Welcome, Jessica!

Beautiful fall day here and we were at the park this morning and I was enjoying watching C's incremental physical progress and confidence improving as she tackled the very tallest tunnels/slides. I was a bit skeptical at the play approach to PT, but it seems to be helping!

E is a crawl/scooting maniac and into EVERYRTHING. C never put anything in her mouth and this morning I had to get her out of the cat's dish and she howled when I took the cat food out of her mouth. Mean mommy I am! Cheerios/Iams...almost the same thing, right?







:

Just waiting for the girlies to wake up so we can head out to the park before dinner.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ok the ice cream is not the problem. maybe you were having a real calcium NEED and you were listening to your body! big hugs on all of that stuff though beth







s: i think i was borderline on the GD last time and so i am pretty worried about that this time. i flunked the one hour test with a 153 and then i only saw the result for one of the hours of the 3 hour test (passing glance at my chart). when i looked later online and compared it to the thresholds for 'passing' the one i did see was over the threshold on one site and under it on another site which set the threshold at 5 pts higher or something. anyway i was told i did not have gd and so i believed that....but i think i was probably closer than a lot of people if that makes sense.

i hope everything is ok. i hope your yeasties clear up for good and that if it IS gd that you can just do diet control and maybe it will be a-ok. the thought of a pregnancy without sugar is scarier than halloween i tell ya. i have such a needle phobia though that i actually can't imagine having to test my bloodsugar and/or inject insulin









and i will think positive very 'closed' thoughts for your cervix







:


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, Fiddle- that is so stinky! I'm sorry. And the wayward comment about the ice cream? SO uncalledfor. I think it must have actually been Viet saying that, now that he can't be responsible for the sideways scrolling.

Thanks for the nice words about the photos- we're keeping the lentil's hair long in observation of my Native heritage. We get some flack from people who don't understand, but it just feels right. He can cut it when he's older, but for now it's pretty bad luck to cut hair and we're just not going to do that to him. Sometimes he comes home from daycare with a barrette or hairband holding his hair up girl-style, but most of the time he wears a bandana rolled up Rambo-style. Or, in other word, just like his Grampy. Actually, most people think he's a girl, but the other day when we had to go to the emergency room at the Indian Hospital in Santa Fe (that's where we get all our primary care), nobody thought he was a girl. Some of the elders told me I had a very handsome son, so I felt pretty good about that.

Hi, Miss Juice!

We did a bad parent thing- we sent the lentil to school even though he was puking his guts out last night. Sweets was with him, and he said that the lentil was hugging the toilet bowl and throwing up and he looked just like a little frat boy with a gigantic toilet.







But, pee-you! it stank. blech! Even so, he was fine and ravenous this morning so we just crossed our fingers and hoped for the best. And the best happened- he wasn't sick today. whew!

And potty: Third day without an accident. It's going so well, I don't want to jinx it! And Renae- once you start the potty learning there will be no time for dust bunnies to accumulate. We had that problem too.

heatherfeather- I remember the first time the lentil had his Iams. I was so pissed, mostly because we had been so careful to give him all organic, homemade happy food and there he was eating cat food. grrrr!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Emmalola--want to say that in the pics your son looks SUPER native American! I don't know what sweets looks like but that boy is all Indian. He is just gorgeous. I bet it is nice to not be the token Indian like you were back East. Maybe you won't be asked to give speeches about what it is to be a Native American.

Sol is diggin her potty, and we are 100% diaperless (let go of the nighttime dipe about two weeks ago). I bought her a nice area rug for her potty area, and prop a load of books beside it. She's all about it. This is an EC'd child. My experience tells me that if I want to do EC again, great; but I'm not going to be quite so fanatical as I was with Sol, because she sure didn't potty train any earlier than average!

Beth, the yeasties sure do bite. I have heard that some grapefruit seed extract helps; I also use acidophilus capsules opened into my morning smoothie and that helps keep them across the moat although would not force them back once they've taken the city.

I went to a hip hop class tonight. Why? I hated the moves, too sharp and fast and bouncy (I guess it is called hip HOP) when my mama of two body is a slow, sensuous, liquid machine. I hate the music--"get your sexy ON", suuuure. Just not me. I mean, I've already got my sexy ON, I just don't go dancing & singing about it.







Hated the music. Some nice chick music R & B, I can totally dig, but this fast n furious is JUST not me. I just had to try it, the class, I guess. But I think that if you don't enjoy the movement, and don't enjoy the music, what the hell ya doin there? the teacher is this woman. Her parents own a B & B down here. Gotta hand it to her, though, her body is very strong & muscular.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Hmm. Some drama with my mama this afternoon, and she's gone home. It's for the best... I adore her, but she's a loner, and she just can't be around people this long. (And she was totally pooped out, and I could tell she really needed a break, and it was getting to the point where I had 4 people to take care of, *and* to be honest, I just don't need that right now.) So ironically, *now* I'm getting a break, because there's not tension and ambivalence in the air for the kids to "work".









Howdy Miss Juice. I have 3 too (2 boys and a girl), I guess each a wee bit older than each of yours.

EL, I'd been meaning to comment on the lentil's hair. I really love it. He's so adorable, and in one of your previous pix, I think he looks *so much* like you. I don't get the whole thing about long hair must = girl. I have a couple of friends IRL with boys with long hair, and it's *so obvious* that they're not girls, y'know?

Renae, when potty is good, it's very, very good, but when it's bad, it's worse. (which is *not* what Mae West said.







)

TC, hope you have fun with *your* mom, and hope the other stuff is okay.

When a baby/toddler eats cat food, just buy better cat food.









Ff, I agree with the others' comments about the yeast/GD.







So sorry. I would have ripped out my own yoni by now with the itching. Just a thought here: you are very good at assuming that whatever is wrong is *your* fault, and you can't possibly be to blame for everything all the time!







Remember also that YIs are way more common during pg. Take it easy, girl. You remind me of one of my dearest friends IRL who is also a worrier/taker-of-the-world-on-her-own-shoulders type (in part because you're both very kind thoughtful people, but also the worry thing), and she wound up on bedrest in her most recent pregnancy.

Ooh, ooh, pg tests... with T, I tested the day I was supposed to get AF, and I got a super dark line. I was so friggin' shocked (1st mo. of trying, + wacky ovulation, a la EL). With Z, I tested after I was supposed to get AF. Didn't think I saw a line. Tested again a few days later. Same thing. But I *felt* pg. Then I think I waited ~5 more days, finally a line. Of course, with L, I felt like the proverbial teenager in the bathroom, saw the line (which I didn't want to see for another year), my heart sank, started swearing. Thankfully, that has all worked out...







I think a + is always a +, but sometimes what appears to be a - is still a +.

Latest dream is that dh's uncle died.







(I guess that was me saying goodbye in the dream since I didn't get to visit, too.) Dh says he's lost a lot of weight. Ug, liver cancer seems like such a ratty way to go. Sounds like it's been a worthwhile visit, though.

I feel like a braggy mommy telling you guys this, but just bear in mind that I'm sharing because I'm a little boggled and not because I think that it means she's special or whatever (no competitive parenting here). L has been getting on her hands and knees and wiggling, and she's launched herself forward from that position a few times. And her combat crawl is getting better. And... I could *swear* that she's been saying "mama" for a few weeks now. I didn't point this out to my mother, wanted to see if she would think it too. (Are we imagining it because we're both mamas?







)


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

here but busy... loving having my mom here.







marek is loving it, too, although he had second thoughts about having her put him to bed tonight even after he specifically asked me if she could lay down and go night-night with him...









maybe more tomorrow...

fiddle:









~claudia


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for the support, everyone. Dh was VERY attentive tonight, so he's forgiven.







.

Elsanne: for the past two plus months, I have religiously, every day...
* taken two acidopholus capsules along with my prenatals
* eaten plain organic yogurt with a tiny smidge of maple syrup
* changed my undies three times a day
* slept with no pj bottoms

Also, I have periodically...
* used peeled garlic clove suppositories for up to a week at a time
* sprayed apple cider vinegar/ water on my labia
* used plain yogurt "down there"

Plus, there's the diet modification, but that's more intention than actual practice. Dh apparently told our friend/co-worker about my possible GD, 'cause he told his wife (also a friend) who called me and offered dietary suppport. I'm very hopeful about this, because while dh is sweet and wonderful and loving, he is not the least bit controlling, and can't help me do something I don't want to do. I need a friend to be my diet nazi, and I asked her to help keep me accountable.

This is the yeast infection from he$$! That's why my MW is thinkin GD. She's normally really laid back. All of our other appts have gone like this:
Her: how ya feelin?
Me: pretty good, except for this stupid yeast infection
Her: that happens in pregnancy. try a candida diet
Me: ok
Her: see you in 5 weeks.

OK, enough of my probs "down there."









KK- sounds like your mama left just a few days later than would have made a perfect visit. Go, L, go! No one would accuse you of competitive parenting. How exciting that she's working on so many skills at once. Oh, and who, me? Take on the world?









Elsanne and Emily- hooray for the potty success!









Jstar- let's hope we BOTH stay GD free. (gestational diabetes, and not gentle discipline, that is







, don't want to get in trouble here







)

HF- I sent you an e-mail. And congrats on the play therapy improving things for C!

MF- Ugh. Mountains of laundry. So glad dh does that. I'll cheer you on though- Go mama! conquer those mountains!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OMG, fiddlefern, I had NO IDEA you had already gone to such lengths. Jeezus! Just sit yourself down to a nice bowl of ice cream already! I can see why you done it.

KK your dreams are just prolific. I didn't have a good interpretation for the last one or this one but I could make something up? (where is the "pulling something out of one's a$$" smilie?) Glad your mom is gone, I certainly understand mama drama.

Claudia I am SO GLAD your mom is there and you are enjoying it. Deep breath for lots of help! Yay.

Good Morning, everymama!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Fiddle- I've been suffering from some serious yeasts here too. Although nothing as bad as what yours sounds like. I was diagnosed with a "non-albicans yeast", and after a little research I am more discouraged than ever. The problem with nonalbicans yeast- and in particular Candida golbrata, is that it is pretty resistant to standard treatments. I get it under control with help from my naturopath, using probiotics daily, and occasional use of a boric acid suppository. Golbrata infection typically has less of the obvious cottage cheese, but it has a pretty intense burning itch. It's resistant to over the counter creams and seems to be resistant to Diflucan. (I haven't tried diflucan so I can't say that this is true for my strain.) It's common in people who are immunocompromised, but it is increasing in incidence among the general population. Mine is very sensitive to hormonal shifts, and I typically have a flare-up when I ovulate (ooh- sexy!) and just before my period. I've also noticed an increase when I eat lots of refined sugar.

I hope this is a little informative. I had to do a lot of detective work because neither my NP or my naturopath knew a whole heck of a lot about non-albicans yeasts. frustrating!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey all, I'm still here. I'm having a late period, apparently, but I'm still here.

I *think* I may have been pregnant, cause a 31-day cycle is 5 days longer than normal for me. And, I really did see a light pink line on Sunday. But the two negs yesterday and the arrival of heavy bleeding and cramping indicate it was not meant to be. The body work I had yesterday helped me get on with it, I think. I feel I already knew something was off about this pg, and when I went in to see my massage therapist (also my eighbor) she felt I was pregnant, too. While she did her shiatsu stuff on me, we talked about it a little and she said I was congested in my pelvis. Stuff just wasn't flowing right. So, while there may have been a little embryo trying to make a home there (and my intuition says there was), something wasn't quite right and I needed to let it go. That was hard and I was an emotional wreck yesterday...in addition to the fact that I felt like I was getting tonsillitis and a head cold.

However, I slept great last night and the vise-like feeling on my throat has gone. The bleeding and cramps suck, but in general I do feel better and a bit relieved. On Sunday I had nausea that gave me a glimpse of what being pg with G was like and I frankly just didn't feel ready for it. Not that anyone ever feels ready for it, but ya know what I mean.

So, that's where we are. I'm feeling much better. And thank you for all your well wishes and great + pg test stories. I think a little soul is bound for our family at some point, just not right now.

Emmalola, however, watch out! I'm sending all the babydust over to you now


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

And what's the "I've been boo'd" mean in many of your siggies?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Jacqueline -





















. I'm glad you are feeling better, but of course sympathize with your loss. I want to know what the BOO stuff means, too.









Fiddle - Have you tried grapefruit seed extract? That is the only thing that worked for thrush when Lily and I had it, and it worked like a charm. LMK if you want specifics...

I am in class, wearing cat ears.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Jacqueline- I had one of those super-quickie pregnancies before L. And I also had that super-emotional, something's just not right feeling. I'm sorry that you are having to go through this, but glad that you are feeling less blocked and more like things are as they should be. Not that it makes it any less sucky to go through.

Sarah- Yes! Tell me about grapefruit seed extract! I vaguely remember you talking about that.

Emily- ugh. So sorry you have to deal with this on an on-going basis! I can't imagine. I'm hopin this will go away in 3+ months when W is born. (Please, please, please). I'll do some more research on non-albicans yeast.

So... I got an ultrasound early this morning, and everything looks a-ok in terms of the cervix.







No bedrest for me.







They also did growth measurements for the GD, but I'll have to wait to find out about that. Tomorrow I go in for the glucose tolerance test.

See, I don't need to join a due date forum. You "lucky" mamas get to hear allllll the details.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

the yeasty stuff is interesting. i've never had a YI with cottage cheesy stuff. it is always always just itchy itchy itchy and i sit there and scratch my crotch until i drive to the store for monistat. so there is no way i could ever go more than 2 days without some drastic treatment. like kk i would yank out my yoni







(incidentally in college i was on the standard planned parenthood orthonovum 777 and was getting MONTHLY yeast infections right before i started my period. everytime i got the monistat i read 'if you have recurring yeast infections you may have aids.' i was convinced i had aids and was one foot in the grave already. i finally went and got an aids test. negative. i went back to pp and they put me on the lowest estrogen pill which took care of the problem. SCARY TIME of my life i tell ya.) i was all prepared to drop out of college and go be a snowboard bum in mammoth until i died. i was a teeeeeny bit bummed i didn't get to do that after all









oh jacqueline you must be right about that little embryo. and i'm glad you are feeling better about it. your massage therapist sounds very intuitive and enlightened--how cool.

yay for mom's who arrive and depart at just the right moments









happy halloweeenie!!

i don't know if i can fit my 'boo'd' in my sig because it is a strict 2 line thing now. oh and please note i am one quarter of the way through with this whole baby [email protected]!!!!!! well technically i should be 1/4 way through at 10 weeks + a few days since i am mentally preparing to go the full stretch again


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Fiddle- PM'ed you.







I am soooooo happy to hear about the no-prob ultrasound. What a relief. I wonder what was really happening down there? As a midwife, that is.







Hmmm.

jstar - you are hilarious. I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time, but your snowboard AIDS bum story was pretty funny.

I'm excited for trick-or-treating tonight. I hope Lily likes it. Can't wait to see pics of all the May Mama cute kiddos! And not just the May babes.









Anybody up for a Secret Santa-type thingy this year? I know it is kinda far away and I am probably setting myself for failure







, but it sounds fun to me. Maybe mama gifts among ourselves? Like everyone draws a name so we each give and receive one gift, under $10 let's say. Hmm, hmmmmm?

Sarah


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm in Sarah! Something kinda like what we did for the 1st bdays---homemade-ish or under $10 sounds fun. I want to cheat and have Elsanne get me so I can get some more muy mexicano presentes.









Jacqueline-- *hugs* I'm wondering if I didn't have something similar this past weekend as well. Glad you have supportive people who are in tune with you!

KK--aww...I bet she is saying mama! And I think we need a video clip of her crawl! E I think says mama, but it comes out more like "na na na"







Of course she already has daddy and kitty cat before mama just like C.









We had a BUSY morning today w/ PT for both girls and then rushing off to the library for the Halloween parade with a zillion other kids. They passed out stickers and trinkets and C was in her glory. E was a sleepy baby chicken...will have to get some pics later. Then quick lunch and off to the park to soak up some of this glorious fall weather!

(Is it bad to start eating the halloween candy before the trick-o-treaters get here?







)

And in happy may babe sibling news... E is doing so much better since we started the periactin/appetite stimulant! [insert backflipping smilie] She willingly ate almost an entire container of YoBaby yesterday. She finally seems to have some hunger cues/interest in food with this.

FF--glad the u/s checked out okay! got your email!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

We sold our house&#8230;.it's in contract! We'll find out tonight if the people accept our offer on this house:

-removed the link-

Check out the playhouse in the photos! I'm pretty excited - and freaked out about the money involved. We'll be living a very frugal life even with both of us working in order to afford this. We might refinance in 5 years (so I can quit to become a midwife) and by then we hopefully will be settled in and comfortable with this much mortgage. It's crazy talk- this much money makes me shake.

So sorry about the yeastie-beasties fiddle. I think that it is something that some women are susceptible to even if they do everything to prevent it. Pregnancy is such a strange phase of weird body issues, y'know? I hope it's not GD.

SO behind at work so I will update later. Maybe I will get my act together and post pictures of my blue butterfly baby.

Love!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Okaaaaaaay.... I'm starting to feel like the last one picked for the softball teams. WHAT IS WITH ALL THIS BEING BOO'D BUSINESS????


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm up for a Secret Santa dealie, too. Count me in, however we end up doing it.









Lisa-the house looks beautiful! I hope it works out. I would also be having some sticker shock, but it sounds like you guys have it worked out. It's hard to imagine properties appreciating when they're already so high, but our area is similar to yours (though not quite as high) and they just keep going up and up!!!









We're going to the community center tonight for a Halloween carnival as our neighborhood isn't really a trick-or-treating neighborhood. We'll see if G will actually wear his cowboy boots!

Thanks for all your support...I think these "early miscarriages" are probably extremely common. Still makes it hard, but at least there's my May Mama support to count on.

Off to finish laundry before we go out and trick or treat!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

booing going on... *my lips are sealed* (at least until after spooky day...)

my mom is currently walking around the block again (and the maybe another time after that) with M in the stroller. i had to come in after the first long jaunt out of the neighborhood and two laps around the block because i had to pee. M will not take a nap, despite my attempt at bribing him with "surprises" aka a sucker or some chocolate when he wakes up.







: oh well, maybe he'll just go to sleep early tonight and miss all the kids knocking on the door. *as i type this update: he fell asleep and is now napping in the stroller inside the living room.*

would post pics of our grrrr-ing lion, but the frickin' server is off again so i'm grrr-ing at bill...

more tomorrow...

still in love with the ellipsis...

~claudia


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Heeey, I figured the BOO thing had to do with Halloween! Heehee! Thanks! And:

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!

Rowan got a bit overstimulated before we even left to trick-or-treat!







I was putting my makeup on

(I was a witch with green skin and everything! heehee My BF came over and said "That's not a REAL costume!" (ie;, I AM a witch!







:














) She stayed long enough to eat some of our candy, borrow my makeup, play with Rowan, and have a smoke before she left. Hah. We're going to a costume party together Saturday night.







)

and he was eating dinner, and when he finished I got him into the bathroom to put his makeup on (skeleton!) and halfway through he started to squirm and whine and then because I spoke firmly to him, (I said something like "Rowan! PLEASE hold still!") he burst into tears and wanted NO part of it.









I felt terrible but we got him calmed down and then he went outside and saw our neighbor dressed as Spiderman and he got all excited again. We did a few blocks and then he sat on the porch with his Mama the witch and gave out candy while he ate a lollipop.







: ONE piece!!









Then he wanted us to carry him everywhere and it took DH a million years to get him to sleep.







He just got downstairs now.
A BIG day over here! But I'm pretty sure all in all he had fun. DH dressed as Joe from Blue's Clues!







I said he should have dressed as Steve but it was apparently harder to find a green striped shirt than an orange one he could glue orange squares onto.







(and YOU BET we have pictures--um, as soon as we get our







computer fixed!







)

We are now going to have some yummy snacks and watch Freddy vs. Jason...oh yeah, nothing but the silliest comedy-horror for us!









Have a wonderful and blessed Samhain, mamas!









Jacqueline, just wanted to add in some extra







s...I too have had the early miscarriage happen before...once, in HIGH SCHOOL.







: It's emotional no matter how it happens. Wishing you some gentleness...and sending some extra







over to Emmalola, too!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Okay. Halloween over. Phew.







Actually tomorrow is dressup day at sol's school, she'll be going as a Bruja Angelical: an angelic witch. We have a witch dress and angel wings. Nothing made by me, of course.

We are however making another futon. A king size one. Vegan nuns beam in pride.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

nov thread here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=550161


----------

